# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Majčinstvo i studij

## Romy

Ja sam berba '82. U današnje vrijeme, kad se početna dobna granica ostvarivanja majčinstva poprilično pomakla, što zbog emancipacije, što zbog drugih i osobnih razloga, rekla bih da sam u odnosu na svoju generaciju, pogotovo one cure koje su se nakon srednjoškolskog obrazovanja odlučile dalje fakultetski obrazovati, relativno rano zašla u sferu majčinstva i svega što ono nosi....
Ne bih uopće o tome na taj način razmišljala da sam učinila sve po nekom "PS-u", tj., završila faks "kako je i priličilo"   :Embarassed:  .
Eto, sad se još uvijek mučim s tim.....Imam dijete od 3 god, drugo (potpuno neplanirano) na putu i još poveći broj ispita na pravu.
Ne znam kako ću. Dosad sam uspijevala, ali vidim da me volja napušta i da bi takoreći nakon velikog dijela prevaljenog puta odustala....  :Sad:  , a niti se na taj korak  ne mogu odlučiti .....obzirom da bih onda sav trud bacila u vjetar. Teško mi je biti i studentica i mama, velikim dijelom jer mi fali hrabrosti i volje, a najvećim što sam uvijek teško balansirala u različitim ulogama....tj., više sam neki tip "sve-ništa", pa ako sam jako dobra u jednoj ulozi, druga će patiti....ne znam učiti za 2, prosjek ocjena mi je izvanredan, ali zato ispite sporo dajem....ne mogu se okuražiti na ispit, ako nisam apsolutno sve naučila....  :Sad:  .
Ono što me zanima jest kako kod ostalih mama-studentica to funkcionira. Naime, ne mogu (zbog zakonske regulative) studirati do penzije tako da bih te ispite trebala podavati dok sam još na porodiljnom, a s bebom, je to vrlo teško. Da, uzet ću nekoga za pomoć, ali kakva sam onda kao mama???
Voljela bih to završiti i zbog djece i zbog muža koji se dosad dosta žrtvovao da bih ja mogla nesmetano učiti i studirati, a najviše zbog sebe....
Kako drugi na to gledaju?

----------


## abonjeko

> Ja sam berba '82. U današnje vrijeme, kad se početna dobna granica ostvarivanja majčinstva poprilično pomakla, što zbog emancipacije, što zbog drugih i osobnih razloga, rekla bih da sam u odnosu na svoju generaciju, pogotovo one cure koje su se nakon srednjoškolskog obrazovanja odlučile dalje fakultetski obrazovati, relativno rano zašla u sferu majčinstva i svega što ono nosi....
> Ne bih uopće o tome na taj način razmišljala da sam učinila sve po nekom "PS-u", tj., završila faks "kako je i priličilo"   .
> Eto, sad se još uvijek mučim s tim.....Imam dijete od 3 god, drugo (potpuno neplanirano) na putu i još poveći broj ispita na pravu.
> Ne znam kako ću. Dosad sam uspijevala, ali vidim da me volja napušta i da bi takoreći nakon velikog dijela prevaljenog puta odustala....  , a niti se na taj korak  ne mogu odlučiti .....obzirom da bih onda sav trud bacila u vjetar. Teško mi je biti i studentica i mama, velikim dijelom jer mi fali hrabrosti i volje, a najvećim što sam uvijek teško balansirala u različitim ulogama....tj., više sam neki tip "sve-ništa", pa ako sam jako dobra u jednoj ulozi, druga će patiti....ne znam učiti za 2, prosjek ocjena mi je izvanredan, ali zato ispite sporo dajem....ne mogu se okuražiti na ispit, ako nisam apsolutno sve naučila....  .
> Ono što me zanima jest kako kod ostalih mama-studentica to funkcionira. Naime, ne mogu (zbog zakonske regulative) studirati do penzije tako da bih te ispite trebala podavati dok sam još na porodiljnom, a s bebom, je to vrlo teško. Da, uzet ću nekoga za pomoć, ali kakva sam onda kao mama???
> Voljela bih to završiti i zbog djece i zbog muža koji se dosad dosta žrtvovao da bih ja mogla nesmetano učiti i studirati, a najviše zbog sebe....
> Kako drugi na to gledaju?


Apsolutno isti problem imamo (samo što ja, na moju sreću) nemam "drugo" na putu... Teško jest...ali volje ne nedostaje jer koliko god da je sada teško znam da ulažem u budućnost...Bolonja me je, u jednu ruku, spasila jer bolonjski proces studiranja zahtjeva stalan angažman, stalno prisustvo na predavanjima, redovno studiranje...stalni kolokviji (koji su obvezni), stalna testiranja (često preko njih riješim sve ispite)

Sada sam na diplomskom studiju..studiram redovito (dakle, bez ponavljanja) već šestu godinu (prvu godinu sam izgubila jer sam upisala "promašenu" ekonomiju koja me nikako nije zanimala)...Sada sam na posljednjoj, petoj godini diplomskog studija (po Bolonji je to isto kao i četverogodišnji studij - sada svi nakon završenih pet godina stječemo nazvim magistra). 
Svi smo žrtve mog faxa..moje dijete, partner, roditelji, uža obitelj, partnerova obitelj...svi ulažemo već godinama, a ne primamo ništa zauzvrat (još uvijek)...stvara se već godinama oportunitetni trošak ili ti ga propuštena prilika zarade...

Sada pišem svoj posljednji znanstveni (diplomski-magistarski rad) i zaista mi se više ne da ulagati svoj trud u sve to...studentica sam s 4.8 prosjekom i cijela se dajem svugdje i u sve...najgore je što u cijeloj toj priči zapostavljam sebe, svoj balans, svoj psihički i "fizički" rast...još uvijek uz to moram biti primjerena i redovita majka te strapljiva i staložena partnerica...a, valja štošta i zaraditi uz sve to...

Najgori udarac mi je bio kada sam ove godine izgubila državnu stipendiju (bila sam 4 godine državna stipendistica po obrascu A - koji stipendira 10% najboljih studenata - barem sam znala za što učim i da ću biti koliko-toliko nagrađena i "priznata" s tih 800kn mjesečno :/ )...radi revizije ostatoh i bez toga...puno radno vrijeme (isključivo radi faxa i redovnog studiranja) ne mogu raditi..dakle, moj plan je bio da max. ulažem u sebe i znanje kako bih primala taj koliki-toliki iznos stipendije...

Nakon toga su se zaredale "odbijenice" na razne natječaje koji su bili potpuno falsificirani...duboka je to i odvratna hrvatska priča...imam posla sa zakonodavcima, županima i dožupanima, gradskim poredstavnicima koji su me doslovno zaobišli, davši stipendije puno "lošijim" (prvenstveno po prosjeku) studentima od mene, davši stipendije maturantima zaobilazeći sve moje stručne i znanstveno-istraživačke radove, zaobilazeći moj status samostalnog roditelja skrbnika (koji već odavno nije na skrbi kod svojih roditelja), zaobilazeći sve moje (i više no kvalificirane) uvjete....jednostavno ne želim pustiti da me nepravičnost sustava pretvori u trenutačnu "kolaborativnu" žrtvu...

Vjerojatno (sigurna sam) da do svih ovih problema ne bi došlo da jednostavno mogu početi raditi kako bog zapovijeda...da završim više tu dugu i mučnu obrazovnu strukturu, da ne budem više ograničena svakodnevnim zadaćama i projektima uz dolaženje na fax... 

Ali, vjerujem da za 10-ak godina niti to moje petogodišnje "maltretiraje" neće biti dovoljno...sumnjam da će mi tada netko reći kako nisam dovoljno kvalificirana te da postoji netko tko ima nešto više...E, upravo zato sam odlučila da, usprkos tomu što zaista više nemam motivacije, u siječnju upisujem doktorat...Upravo da se riješim svih mogućih daveža, koje sam na svojem putu iskusila. Nadam se da ću ostati "čiste glave" u tih slijedećih 3 godine jer kada se već kotrlja neka se zakotrlja do kraja...moja muka zapravo kupuje moju buduću slobodu...i ja sam uvjerena u to!!!  :Wink:  

Zato, podržavam sve vas koji studirate i ne gubite nadu...cilj je vrlo jasan i svrsishodan...  :Heart:

----------


## krumpiric

Ja sam '83.
Dijete je u potpisu.
Ja ti ništa ne mogu reći jer su apsolutno nesrodni fakulteti (FER) u pitanju, mislim nikakav savjet o učenju...ali mogu svoje iskustvo.
Ja sam ostala trudna na kraju 3.godine faksa, tj. prije davanja uvjeta za 4.
Imala sam još najteži ispit s druge i najteži ispit s treće za uvjet za 4.  :Grin:  
dala sam ih isti dan, u 10.tjednu trudnoće, otprilike, to sam htjela obavit prije obznane...
da stvar bude zabavnija, mm je moj vršnjak.  :Grin:  , samo je on bio vrijedniji i dao je uvjete u 6.mjesec.

Mi smo znali-ili ćemo sjest i štrebat il se možemo pozdravit s normalnim životom. I to je bilo to. 

Ostali smo živjet u domu do mog 7.mj trudnoće, sa stipendijama i inim, ko obični  :Grin:   studenti. Onda smo preselili u podstanarstvo, mm se zaposlio, puštali ga s posla na labose, popodne učio, a navečer išo u civilku....


čisto da opišem situaciju  :Grin:  

Kad sam rodila ostalo mi je (budući sam ležala više od pola trudnoće) skoro čitava 4.god i 9.semestar za odradit i svi ispiti.
Nisam imala luksuz odgađanja, od jedne plaće-podstanari  i s roditeljima koji skoro ništa nisu mogli pomoć-trebalo je što prije završit.
I eto.Meni motiva nedostajalo nije. Na vježbe bi išla samo kad sam MORALA, buraz bi šetao okolo s M u kolicima
 :Grin:   ako nisam uspjevala dobit popodnevnu grupu, ako da, onda bi šetao mm s maramom...
Učila sam kadgod sam mogla, dok je M spavao, kad bi se smirio na podu(što znači skoro nikad), nekad i s njime u krilu....
Ne vjerujem da trebaju specijalni uvjeti ni ništa-samo motiv.  :/ 
Kad su mi bili jako teški ispiti, došla bi mi mama na par dana, to je bilo nekih 5-6 puta. Od više od 20 ispita....

Diplomirala sam oko 6-7 mj iza prvih mogućih rokova.Tj. nisam izgubila ni  čitavu godinu u odnosu na većinu kolega. Moje kolegice s faksa još su uvijek tamo, u velikom broju.
Ja imam godinu i po staža i čekam drugo dijete....


Ja mislim da ti nitko ne može "pomoći" i da nije problem organizacija.
Problem je jedino motiv, ako imaš i ovako okej mogućnosti i život, onda ga vjerojatno nemaš...ako imaš mogućnosti ko šta sam imala ja...jednostavno počneš učit   :Kiss:  
Bez "sutra ću", "samo da stavim kavu"....

----------


## slava

krumpiric svaka čast! Motiv je ključan i ti si to i dokazala.  :Naklon:

----------


## puntica

evo još jedne mame studentice, doktorskog studija, ali ipak studentice   :Grin:  


ajme kako ja to ne mogu   :Sad: 

Prošla mi je godina dana porodiljnog samo tako...proletila. počela sam raditi, imam još 10ak ispita i valjda još toliko seminara za napisat. da ne govorim o doktoratu koju ću isto morati početi pisati (skupila sam dobar dio literature, ništa više od toga). osim toga posao mi je takav da i za njega moram stalno učiti i pisati

a dijete se neće od mene odljepiti, nema mi je ko pričuvati (osim mm-a kad ne radi).


neki dan sam shvatila da tako više ne ide i da moram odlučiti: hoću li studirati ili ću odustati?  i premišljala sam si dosta dugo... ZAključila sam da ću ipak studirati. malo sam se organizirala i sada tučim 2 sata dnevno, svaki dan, i a prema mogućnostima i više (npr. vikendom se sakrijem u radnu sobu jedno popodne i ne mičem se par sati).

vjerujem da bi, trenutno, mojoj obitelji (a bome i meni) bilo bolje da ne studiram jer bih slobodno vrijeme posvetila samo njima, ali znam da će od mog studija svi imati koristi (na duge staze) i zato sam se odlučila potruditi.

i uspjet ću   :Grin:  


draga Romy, nadam se da ćeš naći motivacije da daš sve od sebe i što prije završiš fax (iskoristi trudnoću za polaganje ispita, ako ikako možeš). nećeš vjerovati koje olakšanje ćeš osjetiti kad položiš zadnji ispit. kad sam diplomirala bilo mi je najčudnije kad bi došao vikend a ja ne moram učiti (ili razmišljati o tome da bih trebala učiti). SLOBODA  :D 

[/quote]

----------


## tocekica

Evo i mene među vama! Berba 82', upisala stom 2002. nakon promašene veterine, lijep prosjek, sve super i ostala trudna(planirano) sa 7 ispita u apsolventskoj god. Mislila sam ih sve riješiti ali sam morala mirovati u trudnoći, tak da su mi sad ostala 3. Nisam još počela učiti jer me Petar skroz zaokuplja.

----------


## Annie

Sve se može cure. Ja sam magistrirala uz jednog, a magisterij obranila 10 dana prije poroda drugog pingača. Stvar je organizacije. Teško je,ali...

A što se tiče odgode, ima neka caka. Ja sam dobila godinu dana više za davanje svih ispita na temelju rođenja prvog djeteta, raspitaj se u referadi

----------


## anamar

puntica ti ćeš mi biti uzor.
ja niti godinu i pol nakon što sam rodila još nisam uzela knjigu u ruku. studentica sam na magisteriju. do kraja još malo, ali neće se završit samo. 

 :/

----------


## babyboys

drage moje, svaka vam čast.  :Kiss:   :Love:  

i ja sam berba '82,djeca su u potpisu. moja priča je malo drugačija. 
ja sam odustala nasred druge godine (PBF). jer sam bila preumorna, jer sam se razbolila, jer sam nepovratno izgubila motiv.

postalo mi je užasno naporno balansirati između faksa, povremenog posla i djeteta i činilo mi se da gubim na svim frontovima. tri godine sam izvlačila iz sebe svaki atom snage da bi mogla držat se rasporeda koji sam si zadala, a to je bilo dojenje u 5 i pola8 ujutro, trk na faks di sam odradila dva labosa za redom ili labos i predavanje. u pauzama sam tčal doma podojiti dijete i izdojiti se za popodne, opet faks, pa popodnevna šetnja s bebom, večernji rituali, kad zaspe učenje,. spavala sam samo dva tri sata dnevno i došl u fazu kad više nisam mogla. dijete je bilo sve veće, ja sve nezadovoljnija jer se nisam uspjela prebacit na smjer koji sam htjela i na kraju sam digla ruke.

dal mi je žao?sada više ne. bilo je trenutaka, pogotovo kad sam tražila posao kada sam uvjeravala sebe da sam blesava i da trebam nastaviti, ali danas više ne razmišljam tako. ja sam digla ruke od PBF-a, ne od svoje g obrazovanja, pa sam se okrenula nekim drugim izvorima iz kojih se stječu praktična znanja iz područja kojim se sada bavim, koje volim i zanima me. a znam da ću i faks završit jednom. možda ne ovaj, ali neki sigurno. samo dok opet nađem motiv.

Romy, ja se slažem u potpunosti s krumpirić da je motiv ključan, pa ako ga imaš, ne odustaj nego izguraj još malo.
jer, gdje ima volje ima i načina.

kad sam rodila, jedna doktorica u vinogradskoj mi je rekla nešto što me definitivno obilježilo . kada imaš volje da sama sebi pomogneš, pomoći će ti i svi drugi. kad ti digneš ruke od sebe, isto će učiniti i svi drugi.

----------


## ivana s

Evo i mene u ovo društvo. Nakon diplome ostala radit na faksu, rodila dijete nakon pola godine staža. Kad sam se vratila položila stručni ispit i upisala doktorski studij. Sad završavam drugu godinu i počela sam raditi na doktoratu. Meni je problem što sam prije godinu i pol počela i sa specijalizacijom a i tu treba učit, svaki tjedan pisat seminare, polagat kolokvije...
S vremenom sam se navikla na učenje i pisanje seminara gotovo svaku večer kad E. zaspe. Moram prizanat da mi je naporno i ponekad pomislim što mi je sve to trebalo ali sam sigurna da ne bih bila zadovoljna sa sobom bez toga.
Trenutno mi je najveći problem što jako želim drugo dijete ali u glavi sam si zacrtala da će to biti poslije doktorata, a to mi izgleda nekako dugo za čekati a ako ostanem prije trudna znam da ću se osjećati u jednom segmentu loše.
Tako da se slažem sa curama, sve se može i stigne, samo volja je bitna. Napominjem da nisam imala nikakvu pomoć baka niti ikog sastrane da uleti pričuvati dijete.

----------


## single

evo jos jedne mame studentice....'85 godiste.......posto sam samohrana majka nemam muza koji ce cuvati maloga...tu uskoci moja mama......no knjige ni ne nosim doma...ucim ujutro izmedu predavanja ili za vrijeme rucka jedem panin i ucim.....od kad je mali(3godine) krenuo u vrtic radim...od 14 do 20 h.....mali popodne bude sa mojom mamom i spava popodne da bi mogao sa mnom biti na vecer......i tako ja i on ludujemo i igramo se do pola noci......a meni ujutro se jedva oci otvore.....da li vrijedi? i te kako malo volje i ide...nemam neki sjajan prosjek s obzirom da ne stignem puno uciti....ali ispiti za sada idu......

----------


## gita75

Evo vam malo motivacije.
Rodila sam s 20 godina i kad je L. napunio godinu dana njega sam upisala u jaslice, a sebe na faks. Diplomirala (skoro) u roku, nisam okinula ni jednu godinu.
Moram reći da mi je bilo jako teško jer sam bila samohrana. Živila sam kod staraca koji su me praktički financirali. Negdje na 3. godini sam počela raditi da malo rasteretim kućni proračun. Spavala sam skoro nikad...
Danas ne znam jel se toliko truda isplatilo, valjda je. Jednostavno sam morala završiti što sam počela. 
I da... Nitko nije završio faks jer je posebno pametan nego jer je uporan.
Samo naprijed curke!
 :Smile:

----------


## brane

sve se to može cure....
mi smo postali roditelji na prvoj godini faxa
na četvrtoj godini faxa smo postali drugi put roditelji
kad nam je djetešce imalo 6 mjeseci prvo diplomirala ja a onda nakon 3mj i mm

motiv....motiv su nam naša djeca....i naša bolja budučnost....

sve se može izbalansirati samo mal ovolje...

mi nismo imali ničiju pomoć oko čuvanja djece
učili smo dok djeca spavaju ili jedno šeta s djecom drugo uči
ja sam morala ležati obje trudnoče od prvog do zadnjeg dana
prvu godinu sam zamrzla, i u toj godini priprepila sve ispite što sam pripremiti mogla, kad je starije dijete imalo 6mj ja sam se vratila na fax i sve ispite dala i počela slušati drugu godinu
mm je morao ići samo na neke vježbe, ja sam bila obavezna na svim predavanjima i svim vježbama, nije bilo izvlačenja, jutro su vježbe i metodička praksa a popodne predavanja, odlazila sam od doma u 7 i dolazila u 20:00 i tako godinu dana....

ali isplatilo se....

sad...4 godine poslije diplome...ja radim, mm radi, imamo svoj stan koji ne bibili imali da nismo zaposlenjem postali kreditno sposobni, a za kreditnu sposobnost je trebalo osigurati dobro radno mjesto uz pristojnu plaću imamo novo auto, koje isto tako ne bi imali da nisam fax završila i nisam se zaposlila...

MOTIV si morate biti vi i niko drugi....to je ulaganje u vas i vašu bolju budučnost...
mi smo si križali ispite, ispitivali jedno drugo, bodrili jedno drugo, kad je jedno gubilo volju za učenjem ono drugo bi ga guralo i bodrilo predivnim mislila o budućnosti s hrpom love u našem stanu (bili smo podstanari) i s hrpom djece oko nas...

----------


## betty blue

'83 godište, diplomirala prije dvije godine... prošle godine upisala magisterij. predavanja su završena, ja dala dva ispita dok sam još bila neudana...odtad ništa.... 
trebala bih se natjerati bar da ispite riješim prije nego se beba rodi...a ja se ulijenila....jer u opuštenim situacijama ne funkcioniram baš najbolje, samo me stresne situacije tjeraju naprijed... grozno, znam.

Trenutno su mi najveći motiv te tisuće eura koje sam dala za upis...

----------


## lucij@

Čini se da sam ja najstarija studentica ovdje, godište ´80. Ostao još samo jedan ispit  8)  . Motivacija je na nuli zbog toga što moj fakultet nema veze sa poslom koji sada radim, koji mi ide jako dobro i s kojim se mislim i dalje baviti. svejedno, nadam se do jeseni diplomirati, ne volim stvari nedovršene.

----------


## marta

Motiv je vazan, i upornost. 
Zatrudnila sam na cetvrtoj godini FER-a. Od trenutka kad sam otkrila da sam trudna vise nisam imala nikakvih problema s koncentracijom niti slaganjem prioriteta, samo sam slagala ispite. Rodila sam pocetkom devetog semestra, predavanja nisam morala slusati, labose sam odradjivala doma u dogovoru s predavacima. Sve preostale ispite i diplomski sam rijesila za nekih desetak mjeseci.
Diplomirala sam mjesec dana prije nego je Andrija imao svoj prvi rodjendan. Jako sam ponosna na to.  :Smile:

----------


## lucij@

> Diplomirala sam mjesec dana prije nego je Andrija imao svoj prvi rodjendan. Jako sam ponosna na to.


marta, imaš na što i biti!

----------


## abonjeko

BRAVO cure!!!  :Klap:  

Ja se osjećam (s faxom i obitelji) upravo ovako   :Teletubbies:  ...već duže vrijeme...  :Grin:  ... gazimo se međusobno...

motiv isti kao i kod većine, posebice *krumpirića*  :Love:

----------


## Romy

Thanks, cure.....no, ja se vraćam na posao 01.04-og, radit ću do lipnja, uzeti GO i onda porodiljni....dotad bih trebala dati 2 jako teška ispita, ne znam hoće li mi to biti moguće.....i to tako da mi na porodiljnom ostane zadnja godina koja nam je u pravilu i najlakša. Najviše me zanima da li je moguće davati ispite s baš malom bebom, do prve godine životado 16.30 jer tada se stariji vraća iz vrtića, a i on zahtijeva svoje vrijeme.....

I još nešto, kod vas koje ste na magisteriju ili doktoratu, što vam se pokazalo programski težim, fakultet ili poslije doškolovanje (magisterij, doktorat)?

----------


## abonjeko

> Thanks, cure.....no, ja se vraćam na posao 01.04-og, radit ću do lipnja, uzeti GO i onda porodiljni....dotad bih trebala dati 2 jako teška ispita, ne znam hoće li mi to biti moguće.....i to tako da mi na porodiljnom ostane zadnja godina koja nam je u pravilu i najlakša. Najviše me zanima da li je moguće davati ispite s baš malom bebom, do prve godine životado 16.30 jer tada se stariji vraća iz vrtića, a i on zahtijeva svoje vrijeme.....
> 
> I još nešto, kod vas koje ste na magisteriju ili doktoratu, što vam se pokazalo programski težim, fakultet ili poslije doškolovanje (magisterij, doktorat)?


Meni osobno je bilo nevjerojatno lako učiti s bebom do godine dana njezina života. Poslije, kao što i sami znate, postaju zahtjevnija (blago rečeno :/ )

Naravno da je programski teži magisterij/doktorat...Ja svoj dodiplomski studij nisam niti osjetila...sada nas na doktorat žele isfiltrirati...od ukupno 60 upisanih ostalo nas je 14...omča se steže...ne daju da svi samo tako lako završe...

----------


## Trina

> Čini se da sam ja najstarija studentica ovdje, godište ´80..


Nisi, godinu sam starija. Ja sam na višoj, ostalo mi komada 8 i rastrgana sam do kraja. S njih troje ja ne stignem ništa, jednostavno ne postoji doba dana koje mogu odvojiti za učenje. A nekidan sam saznala informaciju da mi "stari" moramo diplomirati do 9. mj. ove godine. Prema tome odustajem jer mi je to neizvedivo. Žao mi je ko psu

----------


## krumpiric

> Motiv je vazan, i upornost. 
> Zatrudnila sam na cetvrtoj godini FER-a. Od trenutka kad sam otkrila da sam trudna vise nisam imala nikakvih problema s koncentracijom niti slaganjem prioriteta, samo sam slagala ispite. Rodila sam pocetkom devetog semestra, predavanja nisam morala slusati, labose sam odradjivala doma u dogovoru s predavacima. Sve preostale ispite i diplomski sam rijesila za nekih desetak mjeseci.
> Diplomirala sam mjesec dana prije nego je Andrija imao svoj prvi rodjendan. Jako sam ponosna na to.


ja sam stekla dojam da sam im ja prvi susret s trudnicom  :Grin:  
 :Love:

----------


## sasa

ja sam zatrudnila na 4. godini medicine, planski. učila sam kao luda, no ja sam štreberica čitav svoj vijek. meni je bilo još i lakše jer sam puno manje izlazila i nisam radila nikakve dodatne poslove uz studij. kad se v. rodio na 5. godini jedino što se promijenilo je što sam sada uz knjigu u rukama imala i njega na cici. naših prvih 100 fotografija su u tom aranžmanu. predavanja sam išla tako da je MM šetao sa malcem okolo, a ja bih trazila pauzu za dojenje kad bih preko mobitela dobila poruku da je gladan, na 6. to i nije bilo potrebno pošto su predavanja svega 2-3 sata dnevno najčešće.diplomirala sam na 1. roku svoje generacije, zahvaljujući divnom djetetu kojem je jedino bilo važno da ja dok učim imam njega kraj sebe prikopčanog, divnom mužu koji je imao volje i mogućnosti da se prilgodi praktičnim zavrzlamama i ponajviše tome što ja ni u jednom trenutku i ni u jednom kutku svog mozga nisam pomislila da bi mogla past/zamrznut/odustat od faxa zbog trudnoće/klinca.

----------


## sasa

eh da, najlakše je učit sa savim malom bebom, jer ona toliko doji, a ti u krevetu s knjigom i štrebaš...milina..

----------


## abonjeko

> eh da, najlakše je učit sa savim malom bebom, jer ona toliko doji, a ti u krevetu s knjigom i štrebaš...milina..


Off, ali čitam ti Cave-a u potpisu i oko srca mi toplo!  :Heart:  jako, jako volim Cave-a...

----------


## Anci

> Imala sam još najteži ispit s druge i najteži ispit s treće za uvjet za 4.  
> dala sam ih isti dan, u 10.tjednu trudnoće, otprilike, to sam htjela obavit prije obznane...
> .


Jel sklopove?   :Grin:  
Stvarno, krumpiric, svaka čast.   :Kiss:  

Ja sam na porodiljnom isto učila. Ne za faks, za pravosudni.
Učila sam kad ona spava. Pripremala sam taj ispit duže nego ostale kolege jer sam bila u drugačijoj situaciji. No, naj tempo učenja sma imala kad sma uzela tetu č. za dijete, tad je imala preko godinu dana i ja sam onda to "ispnavljala". Teta ju je čuvala ujutro, onda je ona išla spavati pa sam opet mogla učiti i nakon toga sam bila s njom.

Moj savjet: hmmm ... kreni   :Smile:  
Najteže je, ali nema ti druge   :Grin:  
Ne znam hoće li ti ovo veće dijete na porodiljskom netko čuvati ili će u vrtić pa iskoristi to vrijeme. Kad beba zaspi.
Moja je kao beba stvarno bila "zahvalna. Super je spavala. Kad je bila budna, bila je zalijepljena za mene. Zato sam učila dok spava.

Ajde, sretno   :Love:

----------


## makita

> lucij@ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Čini se da sam ja najstarija studentica ovdje, godište ´80..
> 
> 
> Nisi, godinu sam starija. Ja sam na višoj, ostalo mi komada 8 i rastrgana sam do kraja. S njih troje ja ne stignem ništa, jednostavno ne postoji doba dana koje mogu odvojiti za učenje. A nekidan sam saznala informaciju da mi "stari" moramo diplomirati do 9. mj. ove godine. Prema tome odustajem jer mi je to neizvedivo. Žao mi je ko psu


Nije nego do 9.mj.2010., dakle, ima malo više vremena. Držim svima palac gore  :Love:

----------


## Ora

Evo još jedne koja vam se pridružuje.

Rastegnula sam faks jer sam morala čuvati trudnoću i onda godinu nakon nisam ništa dala ih čiste lljenosti.

Ali primila sam se u koštac sa time i odlučila završiti faks. Evo upravo sam jutros položila jedan ispit i još 3 i dipl.
I želja mi je upisati još jedan   :Grin:  

Slažem se da je potrebna motivacija i organizacija vremena. Ništa nije nemoguće.

----------


## betty blue

> sasa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> eh da, najlakše je učit sa savim malom bebom, jer ona toliko doji, a ti u krevetu s knjigom i štrebaš...milina..
> 
> 
> Off, ali čitam ti Cave-a u potpisu i oko srca mi toplo!  jako, jako volim Cave-a...


X   :Heart:

----------


## *mamica*

> lucij@ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Čini se da sam ja najstarija studentica ovdje, godište ´80..
> 
> 
> Nisi, godinu sam starija. Ja sam na višoj, ostalo mi komada 8 i rastrgana sam do kraja. S njih troje ja ne stignem ništa, jednostavno ne postoji doba dana koje mogu odvojiti za učenje. A nekidan sam saznala informaciju da mi "stari" moramo diplomirati do 9. mj. ove godine. Prema tome odustajem jer mi je to neizvedivo. Žao mi je ko psu


Ja sam od drugog do devetog mjeseca prošle godine položila 9 ispita jer sam stvarno bila zapela, nisam imala djece, ali sam imala stisku, isto tako neku vrstu prisile, dakle ako ikako možeš naći nekoga tko bi ti brinuo o djeci da si uzmeš neko dnevno vrijeme za učenje.. Može se to!

----------


## abonjeko

[quote="betty blue"]predavanja su završena, ja dala dva ispita dok sam još bila neudana...odtad ništa.... 
quote]
 :Kiss:  ...dakle, nisam najmlađa (ja sam '84.)  :Grin:  
zato volim Bolonju...jer ne ostavlja prostora za neaktivnost...Bolonja traži i zahtjeva stalnu akciju i angažman...jednostavno ti ne dozvoljava da se "ulijeniš"...ali, zato je tempo ubitačan! :/

----------


## Inda_os

Evo još jedne... berba '82, na doktorskom studiju, beba 3 mjeseca   :Smile:  

Nakon pauze koja je trajala od sredine trudnoće do nedavno, svaki dan uspijem uhvatiti 1h-1,5h za učenje, Je da je to daleko od dnevnog vremena koje bi trebala provesti nad knjigom ali i to je nešto. Još mi je malo u glavi zbrka prioriteta  i što god da radim imam grižnju savjesti što ne radim ono drugo ali valjda će sve sjest na svoje. 

Neke od vaših postova ću si objesiti iznad radnog stola kao nadahnuće    :Smile:

----------


## Inda_os

Evo još jedne... berba '82, na doktorskom studiju, beba 3 mjeseca   :Smile:  

Nakon pauze koja je trajala od sredine trudnoće do nedavno, svaki dan uspijem uhvatiti 1h-1,5h za učenje, Je da je to daleko od dnevnog vremena koje bi trebala provesti nad knjigom ali i to je nešto. Još mi je malo u glavi zbrka prioriteta  i što god da radim imam grižnju savjesti što ne radim ono drugo ali valjda će sve sjest na svoje. 

Neke od vaših postova ću si objesiti iznad radnog stola kao nadahnuće    :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

> Čini se da sam ja najstarija studentica ovdje, godište ´80. Ostao još samo jedan ispit  8)


'77 godiste, dakle, starija sam. Sest ispita do kraja. Jedino sto, iz raznoraznih razloga, jos nemam dijete. Usprkos tome, nasla sam u proteklih 12 godina tisucu i jedno opravdanje zasto ne mogu ili necu u roku (ili jednostavno brze) diplomirati. Otkako se u glavi dogodio sudbonosni klik, rijesila sam dvoznamenkasti broj ispita u otprilike 6 mjeseci. Sve se moze.. vjerujem i uz dijete. Na zalost, iz vlastitog iskustva tu nemam sto reci.

----------


## Cubana

Ja nisam studentica al me nakon porodiljskog čeka stručni poslijediplomski studij i specijalistički ispit (jedan od težih), a dvoje male djece...
Ne znam kako se uči s dvoje male djece. Čitam vas i tješim se da je moguće.

----------


## la_mama

Nisam u ovoj grupi, ali bih da spomenem svoju generacijsku prijateljicu koja je na FESB-u (ST FER), diplomirala u roku s dvoje djece. Diplomski rad je branila samo mjesec dana nakon drugog poroda, davne '94   :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

Moje iskustvo nije bas idilicno, ali pokazuje da se ipak valjda nekako moze...
Za vrijeme studija bila sam odlicna studentica, sve davala u roku, ni dana nisam bila apsolvent...
Onda sam se zaposlila, i tako, dobila priliku ici na strucni pds studij...islo mi je bez problema, iako je bilo dosta naporno, ujutro posao, popodne predavanja i tako godinu dana...no, zavrsila sam bez problema...

Onda sam upisala i znanstveno pds, magisterij...sve ispite dala među prvima, počela pisati radnju...i onda sam promijenila posao, prešla u sasvim drugo područje...a magistarski mi je temom bio vezan uz 1. posao...otegnulo se 6 godina...

I onda sam skužila da moram zavrsiti, jer cu izgubiti svu lovu koju sam za to dala (sama sam placala)...i tako, na jedvite jade...uzas...ja uz H nisam nikako mogla uciti...nakon posla dodjem doma umorna ko pas, ona me jedva doceka...i kad da ja zavrsim radnju...pa sam pisala na poslu...
Nasrecu, bas sam bila u promjeni posla, pa sam bila na otkaznom roku u staroj firmi...odlicno...nitko na ocekuje vise nista od tebe, pa sam lijepo zavsrila tu radnju...sada mi je to jako drago, jer u novoj firmi 70% ljudi ima magisterije, cak uglavnom strane.

Sada bi trebala ici i na jedan strucni ispit, ali nikako mi se ne da...znam da nece ici lako, jer sam perfekcionista...ne mogu nauciti polovicno, moram 100% ili ne idem na ispit...a to uz obitelj nije lako...i tako, sad me ceka i taj ispit, a ja ne bi, sve cekam mozda ga ipak izbjegnem   :Grin:

----------


## keka

Nadovezat ću se na ovu temu pitanjem koje me već neko vrijeme muči. No, prvo moja priča. Ja sam završila studij u HR, rodila 2X, preselila se u Dansku, studij mi nisu priznali pa sam upisala magisterij i sad sam na doktoratu. E, ja znam da je moja situacija potpuno drugačija i nije mi namjera trljati vam sol na ranu, ali evo kako je to uređeno ovdje.

U Danskoj ima jako puno mladih roditelja/studenata. Svi oni imaju pravo na porodiljski dopust i nakon toga se vraćaju na studij, a djeca su u jaslicama. Studij je izjednačen s poslom i nitko od mlade mame ne očekuje da će ona biti i full time mama i studentica. Iz sličnih razloga, uvijet za biti na burzi rada je da su djeca u jasticama/vrtiću, jer se smatra da se ne može aktivno tražiti posao s djetetom doma, te da se mora biti u svakom trenu spreman prihvatiti eventualnu ponudu za posao.

Ja moram priznati da je meni to puno normalnije gledanje na stvari. Vidim da u HR mnoge mame s roditeljstvom zaglave doma, dijete ne može u vrtić dok ne nađu posao (završe studij), a za tražiti posao (diplomirati) s djetetom nemaju snage. S druge strane, vidim da su mnoge zadovoljne time što je prihvatljivo duže ostati doma s djetetom, te da se jaslice smatraju nužnim zlom. Isto tako znam da problem ponekad nije samo praktičan, nego se s roditeljstvom pretumbaju svi životni prioriteti.

Ono što mene zanima je sljedeće: Smatrate li da bi se pri upisu u jaslice/vrtić trebala izjednačiti prava zaposlenih roditelja i roditelja studenata? Da imate tu mogućnost, biste li upisale dijete u jaslice i potpuno se posvetile studiju? I ako je odgovor pozitivan, što mislite kako bi se to odrazilo na vaš studij?

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Evo i mene...
4. godina, zatrudnila, morala sam čuvat trudnoću, na faxu upisala mirovanje i baš sam se ovaj tjedan vratila studiju. I nije lako...malena ima 6 mjeseci, ali morala sam se vratit na fax pošto sam zadnja generacija po starom programu, a iza mene samo bolonjci. Ono što meni predstavlja najveći problem je brdo terenske nastave. Evo cijeli ovaj tjedan se budim u 5 ujutro jer u 6 krećemo na teren, kući se vraćam u 7 navečer. Mrvica je onda već okupana i spremna za krevet i samo čeka mamu da ju poljubi za laku noć. Srce mi puca jer ju skoro pa uopće ne vidim. Ali zato je MM zlatan, preuzeo je sve na sebe uz malu pomoć tete čuvalice.
Ispita još imam brdo, ne želim ni brojit.
Ne znam kako i kada vi uspijevate učit? Na kraju dana kad malena zaspi ja zaista više nemam snage, a preko dana nema teorije jer mi je cijeli dan u krilu i ne mogu se maknut ni koraka da ona ne zaplače.
Hvala vam, jako ste me motivirale da i ja malo više zapnem  :Kiss:

----------


## makita

> Nadovezat ću se na ovu temu pitanjem koje me već neko vrijeme muči. No, prvo moja priča. Ja sam završila studij u HR, rodila 2X, preselila se u Dansku, studij mi nisu priznali pa sam upisala magisterij i sad sam na doktoratu. E, ja znam da je moja situacija potpuno drugačija i nije mi namjera trljati vam sol na ranu, ali evo kako je to uređeno ovdje.
> 
> U Danskoj ima jako puno mladih roditelja/studenata. Svi oni imaju pravo na porodiljski dopust i nakon toga se vraćaju na studij, a djeca su u jaslicama. Studij je izjednačen s poslom i nitko od mlade mame ne očekuje da će ona biti i full time mama i studentica. Iz sličnih razloga, uvijet za biti na burzi rada je da su djeca u jasticama/vrtiću, jer se smatra da se ne može aktivno tražiti posao s djetetom doma, te da se mora biti u svakom trenu spreman prihvatiti eventualnu ponudu za posao.
> 
> Ja moram priznati da je meni to puno normalnije gledanje na stvari. Vidim da u HR mnoge mame s roditeljstvom zaglave doma, dijete ne može u vrtić dok ne nađu posao (završe studij), a za tražiti posao (diplomirati) s djetetom nemaju snage. S druge strane, vidim da su mnoge zadovoljne time što je prihvatljivo duže ostati doma s djetetom, te da se jaslice smatraju nužnim zlom. Isto tako znam da problem ponekad nije samo praktičan, nego se s roditeljstvom pretumbaju svi životni prioriteti.
> 
> Ono što mene zanima je sljedeće: Smatrate li da bi se pri upisu u jaslice/vrtić trebala izjednačiti prava zaposlenih roditelja i roditelja studenata? Da imate tu mogućnost, biste li upisale dijete u jaslice i potpuno se posvetile studiju? I ako je odgovor pozitivan, što mislite kako bi se to odrazilo na vaš studij?


Meni ni stariji nije dobro prihvatio vrtić i evo ga doma, a kamoli manji u jaslice :/ 
Al, evo to je samo moje mišljenje tj. situacija u kojoj sam

----------


## abonjeko

> keka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nadovezat ću se na ovu temu pitanjem koje me već neko vrijeme muči. No, prvo moja priča. Ja sam završila studij u HR, rodila 2X, preselila se u Dansku, studij mi nisu priznali pa sam upisala magisterij i sad sam na doktoratu. E, ja znam da je moja situacija potpuno drugačija i nije mi namjera trljati vam sol na ranu, ali evo kako je to uređeno ovdje.
> 
> U Danskoj ima jako puno mladih roditelja/studenata. Svi oni imaju pravo na porodiljski dopust i nakon toga se vraćaju na studij, a djeca su u jaslicama. Studij je izjednačen s poslom i nitko od mlade mame ne očekuje da će ona biti i full time mama i studentica. Iz sličnih razloga, uvijet za biti na burzi rada je da su djeca u jasticama/vrtiću, jer se smatra da se ne može aktivno tražiti posao s djetetom doma, te da se mora biti u svakom trenu spreman prihvatiti eventualnu ponudu za posao.
> 
> Ja moram priznati da je meni to puno normalnije gledanje na stvari. Vidim da u HR mnoge mame s roditeljstvom zaglave doma, dijete ne može u vrtić dok ne nađu posao (završe studij), a za tražiti posao (diplomirati) s djetetom nemaju snage. S druge strane, vidim da su mnoge zadovoljne time što je prihvatljivo duže ostati doma s djetetom, te da se jaslice smatraju nužnim zlom. Isto tako znam da problem ponekad nije samo praktičan, nego se s roditeljstvom pretumbaju svi životni prioriteti.
> 
> ...


 Ja sam isto imala problema s prihvaćanjem jaslica...sada je doma!
Danju ne mogu nikako s njom učiti, a noću mi se više ne da... Radi faxa zapostavljam i partnera radi prislilnih cjelovečernjih učenja...a nikada nisam bila noćni tip za učenje, ja sam obično noću "landrala" naokolo  :Grin:

----------


## krumpiric

keka, to nije istina, itekako su izjednačena.
mm i ja smo bili redovni studenti kad smo dobili Marina (mm je radio preko SServisa) i dobili smo vrtić UPRAVO zbog toga!
Ja sam čula da je nekad davno na Laščini bilo studentskih soba za one s bebom, eto, to bi nama onda bilo super. Čula sam da to ima i u Ljubljani, od mamine frendice, da ima studentski dom u kojem su mladi studenti-roditelji, s bebom, i da su u sklopu istog mini jaslice/vrtić...neznam jel to istinita info?!

Mjesto u domu košta oko 150kn (s režijama), a mi smo stan plaćali (najjeftiniji-prvi) 250 eura+ režije. I bili smo daaaaleko od faksa.
 :/

----------


## babyboys

> keka, to nije istina, itekako su izjednačena.
> mm i ja smo bili redovni studenti kad smo dobili Marina (mm je radio preko SServisa) i dobili smo vrtić UPRAVO zbog toga!


i ja isto ovako, samo bez muža  :Grin:

----------


## melange

> kad sam diplomirala bilo mi je najčudnije kad bi došao vikend a ja ne moram učiti (ili razmišljati o tome da bih trebala učiti). SLOBODA  :D


ovo je tako istinito, i nadam se da ću sutra oko podne biti skroz preplavljena tim osjećajem.

----------


## leonisa

> lucij@ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Čini se da sam ja najstarija studentica ovdje, godište ´80..
> 
> 
> Nisi, godinu sam starija.


nisi ni ti.   :Razz:  
tu sam sa Kaae, 3 ispita.
jos uvijek ne mogu, nakon 3 godine neucenja, ulovit zamaha.
istna je da mi fali motivacije jer su mi ispiti koji su ostali totalno neinteresantni, odbojni i totalno streberski sa previse stranica.

----------


## Anci

> ...jer su mi ispiti koji su ostali totalno neinteresantni, odbojni i totalno streberski sa previse stranica.


Ma, zaljubit ćeš se u jednog   :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

> keka, to nije istina, itekako su izjednačena.
> mm i ja smo bili redovni studenti kad smo dobili Marina (mm je radio preko SServisa) i dobili smo vrtić UPRAVO zbog toga!
> Ja sam čula da je nekad davno na Laščini bilo studentskih soba za one s bebom, eto, to bi nama onda bilo super. Čula sam da to ima i u Ljubljani, od mamine frendice, da ima studentski dom u kojem su mladi studenti-roditelji, s bebom, i da su u sklopu istog mini jaslice/vrtić...neznam jel to istinita info?!
> 
> Mjesto u domu košta oko 150kn (s režijama), a mi smo stan plaćali (najjeftiniji-prvi) 250 eura+ režije. I bili smo daaaaleko od faksa.
>  :/


da i ja sam znala za te sobe. takodjer sam imala frendove, oboje studenti, nezaposleni, djete je bez problema dobilo mjesto u vrticu.

----------


## melange

> abonjeko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  sasa prvotno napisa
> ...


everytime  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...jer su mi ispiti koji su ostali totalno neinteresantni, odbojni i totalno streberski sa previse stranica.
> 
> 
> Ma, zaljubit ćeš se u jednog


  :Smile:  ne sumnjam.
da nema dosadnih uvodnih 400 str. teorije...njih prezivjet treba! od muke peglam. a ja inace ne peglam  :Grin:

----------


## Anci

MM je znao reći da mu je stan najuredniji kad treba učiti.
Sve samo da ne uči   :Grin:

----------


## Trina

> Trina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  lucij@ prvotno napisa
> ...


U mom slučaju 8 godina neučenja. Uz jednu iznimku preklani kad sam dala jedan ispit.

Inače, provjerila sam onu informaciju u vezi roka za nas stare studente, Makita, u pravu si :D (mislim da ovo smajlića nisam nikad upotrijebila  :Grin:  ), imamo fore do 10. mj. 2010.

----------


## leonisa

> MM je znao reći da mu je stan najuredniji kad treba učiti.
> Sve samo da ne uči


LOL
poznato!

juce dodje moja stara i kaze kako joj je L. rekla da mama ima u sobi veeeeeliku knjigu iz koje uci.
 :Confused:

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Trina prvotno napisa
> ...


jesi 100% sigurna?
naime, meni je jesenas u referadi gospon rekao ovako:
dajte sto vise mozete do jeseni 2009. tj. diplomirajte jer, bez obzira na sve, ako se zele zamjerati, mogu vas baciti na parcjalu pete.
naime, ove godine me spasilo samo to sto sam apsolventica. druge su, cak i mladje, bacali na bolonju.

----------


## Trina

Ja sam isto apsolventica,ne mogu mi ništa (osim baciti me  :Grin:  ), nemam veze s bolonjom. Čak su nam toliko izašli u susret da nemamo veze ni s rokovima nego možemo polagati na konzultacijama. Jesam, sigurna sam jer sam zvala jučer faks

----------


## leonisa

> Ja sam isto apsolventica,ne mogu mi ništa (osim baciti me  ), nemam veze s bolonjom. Čak su nam toliko izašli u susret da nemamo veze ni s rokovima nego možemo polagati na konzultacijama. Jesam, sigurna sam jer sam zvala jučer faks


aaaaaaaaa ljubomorna sam!!

(koji fax  :Grin:  )

----------


## Trina

Medicina. 
Rekli su nam da možemo naučiti samo trećinu gradiva, mi smo privilegirani a doktori danas ionako ne moraju znati baš sve.








Šalim se  :Grin:   :Grin:  
Imaš pp

----------


## sasa

nama na sreću vrtić ni jaslice nisu bili potrebni, ali prava nisu izjednačena- naime MM nije mogao otići na porodiljni jer sam ja po njima nezaposlena- i zalud ti sva objasnjavanja da sam ja svaki dan na faxu i da učim, to je to. i automatski su nam i primanja bila minimalana. što u slučaju da je MM otišao na porodiljni ne bi bilo tako.

----------


## ivanche

Evo i mene...
Na prvoj godini sam ostala trudna prvi put, na trećoj  drugi put, na četvrtoj treći put. 
Vrtić/jaslice smo dobivali jer smo bili oboje redovni studenti pa smo se vodili kao zaposleni.

S jednim djetetom je bilo lakše učiti nego sad s 3, al se ne dam  8) bitna je volja. Ponekad stvarno mislim da neću nikad završiti, jer se to sve tako dugo odužilo, ali ipak ide polako kraju  :D 

I evo sad sam apsolvent i imam još 5 ispita do kraja na matematici   :Grin:  i na kraju krajeva sam ipak zadovoljna, jer koliko god da moram učiti ipak provodim više vremena sa svojom djecom nego da sam zaposlena. Ovako si mogu priuštiti taj luksuz da su oni u vrtiću 4-6 sati dok ja učim.

----------


## linolina

[quote="Trina"]


> [
> Inače, provjerila sam onu informaciju u vezi roka za nas stare studente, Makita, u pravu si :D (mislim da ovo smajlića nisam nikad upotrijebila  ), imamo fore do 10. mj. 2010.


To i moji izvori kažu, sad sam provjerila kad sam pročitala na prvoj starnici da odustaješ-nemoj! Zapni ka da ti je  2010.!

----------


## Kaae

> Trina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Inače, provjerila sam onu informaciju u vezi roka za nas stare studente, Makita, u pravu si :D (mislim da ovo smajlića nisam nikad upotrijebila  ), imamo fore do 10. mj. 2010.
> 
> 
> jesi 100% sigurna?
> naime, meni je jesenas u referadi gospon rekao ovako:
> dajte sto vise mozete do jeseni 2009. tj. diplomirajte jer, bez obzira na sve, ako se zele zamjerati, mogu vas baciti na parcjalu pete.
> naime, ove godine me spasilo samo to sto sam apsolventica. druge su, cak i mladje, bacali na bolonju.


Kaze moj faks:




> SVEUČILIŠTE U ZAGREBU
> FAKULTET POLITIČKIH ZNANOSTI
> Broj: ZNV-1149/1-2008.
> Zagreb, 4. studenoga 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> Na temelju članka 116. stavka 3. i članka 120. stavka 4. Zakona o znanstvenoj djelatnosti i visokom obrazovanju (NN 123/03., 105/04., 174/04., 46/07.) i članka 27. Statuta Fakulteta političkih znanosti Sveučilišta u Zagrebu, Fakultetsko vijeće na sjednici 30. listopada 2008. godine donijelo je
> 
> ...


Trebalo bi vrijediti za sve fakultete, ovo s datumima. Eventualno, jelte, nema komparativne politike na.. medicini.  :Wink:

----------


## keka

> krumpiric prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> keka, to nije istina, itekako su izjednačena.
> mm i ja smo bili redovni studenti kad smo dobili Marina (mm je radio preko SServisa) i dobili smo vrtić UPRAVO zbog toga!
> 
> 
> i ja isto ovako, samo bez muža


Dakle mogućnost postoji. Super, super. Ja sam očigledno donjela pogrešan zaključak iz primjera koje vidim oko sebe. Također se sjećam da nisam mogla dobiti mjesto u jaslicama bez potvrde o muževu zaposlenju, pa sam uzela zdravo za gotovo da oba roditelja moraju raditi kako bi se dobilo mjesto.

----------


## krumpiric

ili radit ili redovno studirati (ići u školu).

----------


## tenshi

evo da se i ja prijavim. berba 81' prvo rodila kao samhorana majka, zivjeli kod roditelja i bilo je puno lakse... redovno sam isla na faks jer se tad jos moglo izostajati (dakle, ne-bolonja), a na mom su odsjeku imali puno razumijevanja za moju situaciju pa me skoro uopce nije bilo...  :Smile:  
pred samim sam krajem vec godinama i znam da je najvazniji problem motivacija. ja ZNAM da cu diplomirati, ne pada mi na pamet odustati, ali nikako to i realizirati. nikad mi nije trebalo puno za poloziti neki ispit, no copio me neki perfekcionizam i nikako da izadem na ispit ako nisam ama bas sve prosla i u svo gradivo sigurna  :Sad:  ne znam, u meduvremenu stiglo i drugo dijete, tjesi me pomisao da imam poznanice koje isto jos nisu diplomirale, a nemaju ni posao ni dijete.. kolika je tek njima motivacija   :Laughing:  uglavnom, planiram to srediti ove godine, da bi moj MM onda sljedecu godinu eventualno sredio preostale ispite na faksu na prometu od kojeg je u principu odustao, ali toplo covjeku pri srcu kad ima diplomu, ne?   :Grin:  a sljedeca godina je zadnja za ne-bolonjce

----------


## ANA K

> MM je znao reći da mu je stan najuredniji kad treba učiti.
> Sve samo da ne uči


Ovo potpisujem,kod mene isto tako  :Laughing:  
Uglavnom,86.godište,apsolvent sa još 11 ispita. Ali sam u razdoblju od 9.- 12. mjeseca dala 7 ispita i sam sebi dokazala da se sve može kad se hoće. Bebač m je skoro 2.mjeseca, ali nastojim učiti dok spava( a dobro pajki) :D ,tako da planiram izaći za sada na dva ispita u 3. i 4. mjesecu. Držite fige  :Grin:

----------


## kristina_zg

Koliko mama studentica...a kad sam ostala trudna mislila sam da sam među rijetkima...generacija '82, ostala trudna kao apsolventica sa nekih 3 ispita do kraja. Obećala sam samoj sebi kako ću ih riješiti prije poroda i zaista jesam!! i ispite i pripremila diplomski rad. Rodila sam 27.1.08. a diplomirala samo mjesec dana kasnije!! I da, itekako sam ponosna što sam bila ustrajna i postigla ono što sam htjela! Tako da drage moje, sve se može, samo budite ustrajne i koliko god vam se u jednom trenutku činilo sve to nemoguće, itekako je moguće!! Samo hrabro..imate našu podršku!!!  :Love:

----------


## leonisa

kristina, i moj je bio takav plan. taman sam pripremala ta zadnja 3 ispita i imala sve splanirano da do poroda okoncam sa faxom.
al zivot je pun iznenadjenja pa ponekad umjesto na ispitu zavrsis....u bolnici.

drago mi je zbog tebe jer to je odlican put!

----------


## kristina_zg

Da, često puta nas život odvede u drugom pravcu..eto ja sam imala sreće što mi je sa trudnoćom bilo sve u  redu i što sam imala veliku podršku i pomoć od svojih i MM-ovih. Svakoj od vas želim da uspije ostvariti ono što želi, bilo to sad, za godinu ili pet godina  :Love:

----------


## puntica

administrativna crtica:

ako ste upisale fax davnih dana i od tada se program promijenio (mislim na promjene prije bolonje) može vam se dogoditi da morate položiti još neki ispit, tzv. razlike   :Sad:  

neki fakulteti su prilično tolerantni a neki drugi...NE


Svakako, raspitajte se


isto tako, ako ste apsolventi, nemate problema, ali ako niste...isto ovisno o fakultetu nastaju razni problemi (npr. morate upisati 4. godinu a ona više ne postoji onakva kakva je bila prije).


još jedan savjet isto iz iskustva. sa većinom profesora se možete dogovoriti (ne mislim na kuverte i tako te stvari). odite na konzultacije, ispričajte svoju priču. znam nekoliko slučajeva gdje su prof. izašli u susret tako da su ispitali izvan ispitnog roka, ili pomogli u spremanju ispita (savjetima) ili jednostavno motivirali davno izgubljene studente  :D 

dok sam radila u administraciji na faxu upoznala sam gospođu od 50+ godina koja je bila apsolventica skoro 30 godina. nije diplomirala zbog trudnoće, pa djece itd... kako je njena kćer već 5 godina odugovlačila s apsolventurom, dotična gospođa joj je odlučila pomoći primjerom i u 50inekoj diplomirala  :shock:  Bilo je uspješno jer je njena kćer diplomirala 2 mjeseca kasnije  :D 

poanta priče: nikad nije kasno i sve se može kad se hoće   :Kiss:

----------


## Kaae

Potvrdjujem sve sto puntica kaze, iz osobnog iskustva, starog oko godinu i pol.

Vratila sam se na faks nakon 7-8 godina pauze, program je naravno bio promijenjen. Polazem razlike (plus ono sto nikad prije nisam, a mogla sam), 'stavili' su me na cetvrtu godinu, bezuvjetno, i rjesavam ispite redom koji diktiram sama. Imam samo krajnji vremenski rok do kojeg moram diplomirati. 

S profesorima se, barem s vecinom, stvarno moze svasta izdogovarati. Barem na mojem faksu, pristup se ne moze usporediti onome koji su ti isti ljudi imali kad je meni bilo, recimo, 19 godina.

----------


## Žabica

Eh ,eto i mene ovdje, 84 godište, apsolvent već nekoliko godina, ispita do diplome ohoho. Iako nemamo bebača, a ni ne radim više, volje za završavanjem nemam. A znam da bi morala, sve me grči želudac kad pomislim na ispite. Tješim se sa onom 2010. Svaki puta kad krenem učit nešto se zakomplicira, a nenajavljene goste da ne spominjem. Tih dana mi je kuća kolodvor, a ja tuka ne znam kako im reći da ne dolaze. I znaju da učim, a ja kad učim onda me nema, društveni život se gasi, jer jedino tako mogu nešto naučiti.

----------


## arilu

I ja sam tu!80 godište, studiram već 100 godina. Učim samo kad mi dijete spava, a to je prosječno sat vremena na dan i dajem 2 ispita na godinu. 
I tome nikad kraja...
Jedina dobra stvar je što studiram u Ljubljani, a oni su potpuno umreženi, tako da sve osim samih ispita rješavam preko neta. Predavanja mi nisu obavezna, bilješke sa predavanja isto skinem s neta, tako da mi samo fali vremena.
S 2 ispita na godinu, računam da ću završiti 2014., a upisala sam 2000
Mislim da sam apsolutni rekorder   :Embarassed:

----------


## leonisa

ja bi dodala da to ako je netko apsolvent ne znaci da je nedodirljiv  :Smile: 
ove godine je zapocela prva 4. godina po bolonji sto znaci da sljedece krece 5. i da, ako zele, mogu apsolventima natovariti dodatne ispite.

ja znam x prica gdje su studenti vodili djecu na konzultacije i imali "privilegiran" status. no mene je sram. kako doci i reci, evo me s djetetom. znate, nisam bila na faxu 3 godine, izgubljena sam, mozete li mi pomoci?  :Embarassed:

----------


## Ariens

> kako doci i reci, evo me s djetetom. znate, nisam bila na faxu 3 godine, izgubljena sam, mozete li mi pomoci?


Kod mene bi ta recenica glasila "evo me s djetetom. znate, nisam bila na faxu *7 godina*, izgubljena sam, mozete li mi pomoci?" i jos mali dodatak "da dijete mi ima samo 2 godine   :Grin:  (to se sama sebi smijem).

Iz moje perspektive tvoje tri godine su nista   :Kiss:  .

----------


## abonjeko

> ove godine je zapocela prva 4. godina po bolonji sto znaci da sljedece krece 5. i da, ako zele, mogu apsolventima natovariti dodatne ispite.


Ja sam prva genaracija...mi smo u Dubrovniku krenuli s Bolonjom prije Zagreba :shock: ...tako da sam ja prva generacija na 5.godini...Dakle, 5. godina je već u debelom tijeku, dapače, pri kraju! :D 

Isto tako, podržavam sva mišljenja koja govore da nikada nije kasno...sa mnom studiraju žene od 40 godina i naviše...  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

Moja mama je sa 50 diplomirala na višoj. (upisala se  tri godine prije i dala sve u roku) Stvarno nikad nije kasno ako imaš volje/želje.

----------


## melange

> ja znam x prica gdje su studenti vodili djecu na konzultacije i imali "privilegiran" status. no mene je sram. kako doci i reci, evo me s djetetom. znate, nisam bila na faxu 3 godine, izgubljena sam, mozete li mi pomoci?


a da probate onaj program "vjetar u apsolventska jedra", tako nekako?
znam da je aktivan kod nas na filozofskom, ali valjda se mogu javiti i studenti s drugih fakulteta.
u petak je na mom zadnjem ispitu baš jedna cura bila i tresla se ko prut.
ja jesam bila izvan sebe, ali ona. pa mi je ispričala da je toliki bauk napravila od tog završnog da ga je odgađala godinu i nešto i na kraju je otišla na to savjetovanje .. kaže da joj je jako pomoglo.

----------


## maza36

U prvoj trudnoći prekinula sam studiranje. Deset godina kasnije uz dvoje djece upisala sam totalno drugi studij i diplomirala u roku. Sveki je čuvala djecu isključivo samo kada sam išla na ispite. 
Sve se može kad se hoće!

----------


## MalaSirena

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja znam x prica gdje su studenti vodili djecu na konzultacije i imali "privilegiran" status. no mene je sram. kako doci i reci, evo me s djetetom. znate, nisam bila na faxu 3 godine, izgubljena sam, mozete li mi pomoci? 
> 
> 
> a da probate onaj program "vjetar u apsolventska jedra", tako nekako?
> znam da je aktivan kod nas na filozofskom, ali valjda se mogu javiti i studenti s drugih fakulteta.
> u petak je na mom zadnjem ispitu baš jedna cura bila i tresla se ko prut.
> ja jesam bila izvan sebe, ali ona. pa mi je ispričala da je toliki bauk napravila od tog završnog da ga je odgađala godinu i nešto i na kraju je otišla na to savjetovanje .. kaže da joj je jako pomoglo.




Molim te, malo pobliže objasni!   :Smile:

----------


## melange

ne znam ništa pobliže pošto osobno nisam išla na to,
ali evo ovdje se spominje nešto o toj radionici, i ovdje je opis i kontakt mail.
(ovo je neka stara obavijest, ali grupe se formiraju svako malo.

ta cura mi je konkretno rekla da joj je psihologica zadala da na papir napiše koji je to scenarij kojeg se ona toliko užasava i koji je koči da izađe na taj ispit i da tek kad je to sve sročila, da je skontala da je to čega se ona boji najnajnaaaajgori mogući scenarij i da su šanse da će joj se baš tako poklopiti skoro pa nikakve, a i da se poklope, opet će preživjeti.

inače mislim da je super ideja okruživanja s ljudima koji su u sličnoj gabuli,
jer meni je najviše falilo to studentsko okruženje, kave, razmjenjivanje bilježaka, skripti, rokova, kad tko izlazi, s kim ćeš ponavljati .. ispadneš iz đira kad ti prestanu predavanja, kreneš raditi, u nekom skroz drugom filmu si (pogotovo vi s djecom). i malo te ponese kad netko kraj tebe da ispit, ali brzo splasne.

----------


## Kaae

Mene je, nakon godina i godina pauze, spasilo to sto sam naisla na forum mog faksa i tamo upoznala jednu krasnu curu, mrvicu mladju od mene, koja je bila upoznata sa svim i svacime sto se na faksu dogadjalo. Nije u tom trenutku radila pa je imala vremena za predavanja i kontakte sa redovnim i mladjim studentima. Neizmjerno mi je pomogla, i jos uvijek mi pomaze, skriptama i savjetima i svime onime sto nikad ne bih sama pohvatala, uz puno radno vrijeme i druge stvari koje imam na vratu (sto svojom greskom, a sto stjecajem okolnosti).

Jedna od najvaznijih stvari bio je 'klik' u glavi,  kad sam shvatila da nema razloga da mi bude neugodno ako izadjem na ispit i ne znam. Najgore sto se moze dogoditi jest da me sruse i da ponovno moram izaci. S ovakvim stavom, moram priznati da se i padanje prorijedilo, ako ne i skoro potpuno iscezlo, iako nisam uvijek bas tako savrseno spremna. Jos kad bi dan trajao barem 36 sati...   :Grin:  

melange, cestitam na ispitu. Jel to bio zavrsni? Kroatistika?

----------


## melange

> Jedna od najvaznijih stvari bio je 'klik' u glavi,  kad sam shvatila da nema razloga da mi bude neugodno ako izadjem na ispit i ne znam. Najgore sto se moze dogoditi jest da me sruse i da ponovno moram izaci.


e zamisli onda još da *nikad* nisi pala ispit jer si jednostavno izlazila samo kad si bila spremna, i spremaš te ooogromne završne s beskonačnim popisima literature, za koje nema šanse da ikad budeš u potpunosti spremna. ja sam shvatila da moram dočekati onu fazu boli-me-uvo-za-sve  :Grin:  i jednostavno - izaći.




> melange, cestitam na ispitu. Jel to bio zavrsni? Kroatistika?


hvala  :Smile:  komparativna završni je bio.  :Bouncing:

----------


## Kaae

> Kaae prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jedna od najvaznijih stvari bio je 'klik' u glavi,  kad sam shvatila da nema razloga da mi bude neugodno ako izadjem na ispit i ne znam. Najgore sto se moze dogoditi jest da me sruse i da ponovno moram izaci.
> 
> 
> e zamisli onda još da *nikad* nisi pala ispit jer si jednostavno izlazila samo kad si bila spremna, i spremaš te ooogromne završne s beskonačnim popisima literature, za koje nema šanse da ikad budeš u potpunosti spremna. ja sam shvatila da moram dočekati onu fazu boli-me-uvo-za-sve  i jednostavno - izaći.


Ma ne mogu zamisliti, oduvijek sam padala ispite.. ne sve, ali onako, nekim redovnim ritmom. Prestala sam ih cesto padati tek sad, s puno vise godina i potpuno drugim mentalnim sklopom (i moram priznati, puno manje ucenja...). Valjda sam s godinama postala pametnija??   :Laughing:  




> Kaae prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> melange, cestitam na ispitu. Jel to bio zavrsni? Kroatistika?
> 
> 
> hvala  komparativna završni je bio.


Na komparativnu sam i mislila, a napisala sam kroatistika valjda zato sto je bas to mojoj sestri bio drugi predmet (ona je rijesila svoj zavrsni i diplomski negdje u... mislim sestom mjesecu 2008.). Sve u svemu, malo sam blesava danas.. ipak sam provela cijeli dan na faksu, umjesto na poslu.  :Wink:

----------


## babyboys

> U prvoj trudnoći prekinula sam studiranje. Deset godina kasnije uz dvoje djece upisala sam totalno drugi studij i diplomirala u roku. Sveki je čuvala djecu isključivo samo kada sam išla na ispite. 
> Sve se može kad se hoće!


otprilike ovako ću i ja, samo što meni neće djecu čuvat sveki nego mama.

----------


## maza36

Sretno! Budi odlučna i uporna   :Love:

----------


## argenta

Da se i ja pridružim sa svojom pričom... Kako sam se rano udala, faks sam upisala tek s pet godina zakašnjenja, kad sam izgubila nadu da ću ikad ostati trudna, kao svojevrsnu kompenzaciju. I čudom prirode, zatrudnjela sam na prvoj godini  :D  Ali od studija nisam htjela odustati, jer mi je taman krenulo. Drugi put sam, priželjkivano ali neočekivano  :Grin:   zatrudnjela na trećoj godini. Danas sam apsolvent s još dva ispita.

Meni je ključno bilo više stvari, ali možda najviše podrška okoline. Mm ili njegovi bi pričuvali klince kad bih išla na predavanja, moji starci su ulijetali vikendima dok sam spremala ispite. Usput sam i povremeno honorarno radila (prevodila, radila lekture), a digli smo i kredit i napravili kuću... Dakle, stvarno nismo imali ni vremena ni novaca, ali meni je puno pomoglo što sam upisala nešto što volim, a nije bilo pretjerano zahtjevno.

I puno mi je značilo što sam sa svojom djecom ipak u tim prvim godinama uspjela provesti više vremena nego da sam radila. (Ali mi Zvjezdica sad redovno odbrojava ispite do kraja  :Laughing:  )

Zato, cure, samo hrabro, možete vi to   :Kiss:

----------


## argenta

> e zamisli onda još da *nikad* nisi pala ispit jer si jednostavno izlazila samo kad si bila spremna, i spremaš te ooogromne završne s beskonačnim popisima literature, za koje nema šanse da ikad budeš u potpunosti spremna


Ne moram zamišljati   :Grin:   Znam točno kako ti je bilo. Ja američku književnost spremam već skoro pa četiri mjeseca, a završni mi je u nekoj maglovitoj budućnosti kad Duda bude zadovoljan diplomskim

----------


## melange

> melange prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> e zamisli onda još da *nikad* nisi pala ispit jer si jednostavno izlazila samo kad si bila spremna, i spremaš te ooogromne završne s beskonačnim popisima literature, za koje nema šanse da ikad budeš u potpunosti spremna
> 
> 
> Ne moram zamišljati    Znam točno kako ti je bilo. Ja američku književnost spremam već skoro pa četiri mjeseca, a završni mi je u nekoj maglovitoj budućnosti kad Duda bude zadovoljan diplomskim


pa dupla kolegicee  :Love:  (ako te to tješi, američku sad ispituju još dva ispitivača, kod kojih je zbilja užitak odgovarati, jer ispituju književnost! a ne gluposti. a završni iz kmp nije bauk ako imaš i diplomski na tom odsjeku  :Smile:  )

----------


## puntica

ja sam američku književnost spremala...hmm, mjesecima  :shock: 

ispitivala je grozna jedna baba   :Rolling Eyes:   Tolika me bila panika da sam odgađala i odgađala i odgađala... Dok mi nije pukao film. dobila sam 4, po mojim kriterijima je trebalo biti 3, ali dobro ajde   :Razz:   Uglavnom, izašla sam na ispit kad mi je više pukao film...znate ono, ili sad ili nikad. i nije bilo tako strašno, a kasnije sam mirno spavala   :Grin:  


a kakve me gluposti pitala  :shock:

----------


## argenta

> ja sam američku književnost spremala...hmm, mjesecima  :shock:


Ja sam nadobudno mislila da to mogu za mjesec ili maksimalno dva, ali s ovogodišnjim virozama, jednom vrtićarkom i jednim bronhitičarem  :Nope:  Sad sam baš u tom stanju koje opisuješ i nadam se da ću ovaj utorak konačno staviti točku na studij anglistike.

Melange, mi se onda sigurno znamo u rl. Ja se povlačim po tim odsjecima već evo šestu godinu ali nikad mi nije bilo teže nego sada kad više nema predavanja, knjižnice zatvorene, kuća i klinci u prvom planu... Zapravo, studiranje uz djecu čini mi se kao _piece of cake_ u odnosu na ovo apsolventsko životarenje s preogromnim ispitima.

----------


## Kaae

Aaaaaaa americka knjizevnost.  :Sad: 

Engleski na FF-u mi je neostvareni san. Ocjene iz srednje nisu bile dovoljne za upis davne 1996., a bogami ni one prve godine s onim cudnim testom opce kulture. Taj drugi put su mi nedostajala dva ili tri tocna odgovora na testu (zaboravila sam sto je bilo) da udjem u onih 10% koji biraju predmete, a ocjene iz srednje su opet, na zalost, prevagnule nad uspjehom na prijemnom. Ohwell.

----------


## melange

> Melange, mi se onda sigurno znamo u rl.


oooo i ja isto mislim da se znamo i to jako dobro  :Laughing:  
imaš pm  :Kiss:

----------


## MalaSirena

Melange, hvala!


Nego, kolegice komparatistice, a da mi same sebi organiziramo grupu podrške?   :Smile:

----------


## ohana

Evo, sad mene, upadam među komparatistice  8) , ali mi nećete valjda zamjeriti  :Wink:  
Pratila sam ovu temu u isčekivanju potvrde za upis u 4. semestar magisterija koji sam upisala davne 2000.g.
Ostali su mi skoro svi ispiti, a rok je do jeseni 2010... (koje je sada definitivno teže spremati, s obzirom da imam jednu malu 1,5 godišnju raketicu koja se ne gasi niti po noći, a kamo li po danu)
Ne želim navoditi druge razloge osim moje ljenosti, jer je ona najveći razlog za ovakvo stanje sa studijem. Moram priznati da sada, u ovom trenutku, imam veliku želju to završiti, ali i isto takav veliki grč u želucu. Uh, uh  :Unsure:  
Zato, me eto tu, u potrazi za podrškom, utjehom, ohrabrenjem...

----------


## babyboys

> kolegice komparatistice,


eto, moje nesuđene kolegice...

mene je komparativna zeznula na prijemnom, jer sam izabrala "malo čudnu kombinaciju", kako su zaključili na referadi...

i onda sam upala na dva faksa koja nemaju veze sa ff, birala između kemije i kemije, izabrala krivu kemiju  :Rolling Eyes:  

sad mi je žao što nikad više nisam probala upisat ff.
a mislim da sad više ni nemam tu mogućnost...

----------


## melange

> Nego, kolegice komparatistice, a da mi same sebi organiziramo grupu podrške?


moje skripte sa završnog su još tople  :Wink:

----------


## argenta

> MalaSirena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nego, kolegice komparatistice, a da mi same sebi organiziramo grupu podrške?  
> 
> 
> moje skripte sa završnog su još tople


A s američke?
Podržavam grupu podrške   :Love:

----------


## melange

> melange prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MalaSirena prvotno napisa
> ...


isto   :Yes:  (i čuvam djecu po dogovoru  :Grin:  )

----------


## kokolina2

Ajme, koliko kolegica tu imam. Američka...uf, to je jedan jedini ispit koji mi je stajao preko 2 godine. Muke i muke, dani i noći proplakani. Bio mi je bauk izaći na ispit, bojala sam se da ću se od treskavice i teme rasplakati i zato se nisam mogla natjerati da izađem. Ali sam ga dala nedavno i sad pišem diplomski. Ako netko treba skripte, još ih imam (iako sam rekla da ću ih ritualno spaliti   :Laughing:  ), ili savjet. I da, sad ima još dvoje ispitivača uz Bašićku   :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

Moralnu podrsku za polaganje sest ispita, pisanje diplomskog i, jelte, obranu istog, do kraja srpnja ove godine, trazim. U mojoj situaciji djece nema, ali ima posla. I umora. I ponesto lijenosti.

Aaaaaa. 

Sve mi se cini jednostavno i izvedivo dok ne sjednem za knjigu, ili dok ne prebrojim preostale dane.

----------


## Maslačkica

Kaae, ja sam završavala višu 6 godina ili 5...uglavnom JAKOOO dugo, s tim da mi je na kraju ostalo 2 ispita koja sam vukla 2 godine i diplomski. 
I kada sam završila skontala sam koji je to kamen oko vrata bio. Kada završiš odahneš, neko je gore rekao - nema više ono joj moram učiti, pa propustiš ovo ili ono radi učenja, a ni jednu stranu ne pročitaš. 

Kada se samo malo uneseš u to krenut će ti bez problema i SIGURNO to možeš, jer si dala ispita i ispita i još malo pa si na konju. 

Ono što je meni pomoglo jeste da bih prije učenja spremila kuću i obavila sve što mi je bila prepreka učenju i onda bi mi bilo lakše, a kada bih pokušavala učiti, a kuća u urnebesu samo bi dobila živčani napad i ništa ne bi napravila. 
Isto tako, učila sam u tramvaju kad sam išla na posao... 

Samo naprijed...i kad kamen padne osjećat ćeš se 100 kila lakšom i žaliti što nisi prije se rješila tog tereta...

Evo, meni je JAKO žao što nisam upisala to što ste vi upisale i završavate...a sada mi nekako kao kasno, jer imama 32 godine...

----------


## Kaae

Hvala, Maslackice.  :Smile: 

Sto se godina tice, ni za sto ti nije kasno. Meni je 31, a vratila sam se na faks prije godinu dana i od ozujka 2008. do danas polozila cetrnaest ispita. Jos ovih sest. Uhh.

Cini mi se da mi je sve gore i gore zato sto imam 'fiksno' odredjen rok do kad bi sve trebalo biti gotovo. 

Ono sto je meni 'zao' jest cinjenica da studiram nesto sto vise nikad u zivotu ne zelim raditi. S druge strane, nekako mi je glupo da ne dodjem diplome kad sam vec tako blizu.

----------


## Maslačkica

Ne studiraš ti engleski jezik? Jesam li nešto pobrkala? 

Ma gledaj, znam da te taj rok guši, jer misliš da je preblizu i da ne možeš stići... 
Moj savjet ti je da odeš malo i na konzultacije tek toliko da te vide i malo propitaj ih "nešto". 
Sigurno da ne možeš naučiti za 5 ili naučiti da znaš ispit, ali za prolaz se svašta može i mislim da ćeš se morati potruditi malo, tj. NEKAKO se stisni i uči... 
Diplomski počni već sada uporedo, tj. malo uči, malo istražuj tako da ćeš se kretati između 2 svari, pa ti to možda olakša - meni jeste... 
Ono pročitam jednu stranu i padnem u komu, pa pređem na dipl. pa kad tamo se iživciram vraćam se na 2. stranu komatoznog gradiva... 

(juh, jesam podrška...upm)   :Grin:  


I mislim Kaae: 


> od ozujka 2008. do danas polozila cetrnaest ispita


Vidiš da možeš...  :Wink: 

Nema veze što ne želiš to raditi, ima jako puno osoba koje ne rade u svojoj struci, ali diploma zna biti i presudna, a i ne mora, ali kada si već toliko uložila i kada imaš još tako malo do kraja... 
(zašto ti je rok do kada si navela? Radi tvog odlaska u USA?)

----------


## Kaae

> Ne studiraš ti engleski jezik? Jesam li nešto pobrkala?


Ne, ja sam na novinarstvu. Samo potiho patim jer nisam uspjela upisati engleski jos davnih dana.  :Wink: 

Sto se konzultacije tice, neki profesori me znaju, neki ne znaju tj. za neke je bitno da te vide i prije ispita, za neke je posve svejedno pa nisam htjela niti gubiti vrijeme. Ocjene me ne brinu, prolaz je prolaz. Najveci problem jest bas taj rok - imam osjecaj da ne stignem nista. Ispiti su teski, cetiri su stvarno gadna, dva samo trose vrijeme, a ne zahtijevaju bas prepreprevise truda.

Sto se struke tice, osim ako se u Americi ne dogodi neko cudo (a u to nisam bas sigurna), mislim da se novinarstva vise nikada necu primiti. Eventualno PR (sto mi je smjer studija, enivej), ali vidjet cemo. Rokovi me stiscu zbog odlaska. Krajnji rok za stari program je rujan 2011., ali nekako mi je blesavo da odem pa da mi ispiti vise nad glavom i da letim simo-tamo svakih par mjeseci...

----------


## Maslačkica

PR je meni baš super! A u Americi ćeš sigurno imati posla za takvo nešto, još bi sigurno morala tamo nešto upisati naknadno, ali šta...

Pa gledaj, i ako ne završiš do tog roka kada ideš u USA valjda ćeš doći u posjetu, pa eto, možda onda da riješiš iako ja vjerujem da možeš stići prije odlaska sve to riješiti. 
Pade mi na pamet, da li ćeš imati mogućnost u USA nastaviti školovati se? Npr. ako ne završiš na vrijeme tamo vidiš da ti priznaju dosta toga iz Hr pa onda tamo razliku i dobiješ njihovu diplomu?   :Grin:

----------


## Kaae

Ma.. moram to rijesiti prije nego odem. Tako sam si to zacrtaka (znas ono - imam ideju.. trazim realizatora i/ili financijera...)   :Laughing:  

Sto se tice daljnjeg skolovanja - nemam pojma i, da budem iskrena, nisam se niti raspitivala. S obzirom da mi je fakultet drustvenog smjera, trebali bi mi priznati sve. 

S obzirom na godine, mozda mi je vec vrijeme da se prestanem skolovati.  :Wink:

----------


## Maslačkica

> S obzirom na godine, mozda mi je vec vrijeme da se prestanem skolovati.


A meni kažeš da nije kasno, cccccccc...   :Laughing:

----------


## argenta

Oprostite što upadam, ali dala sam američku  :D  :D  :D 

Za one koje se pitaju o organizaciji vremena, to je ovako izgledalo kod mene: u početnoj fazi učim navečer, kad klinci zaspu, od 21 do ponoći (da, nije lako kad si premoren, i zato od nakon svakog ispita obično imam po 2-3 kile više, od grickanja i pijuckanja). To je faza kad skupljam materijale, prolazim kroz gradivo općenito, čitam lakšu literaturu. U drugoj fazi se preselim kod svojih, pa oni čuvaju klince kad se vrate s posla i vikendima. Tada učim najteže i najoširnije gradivo, radim bilješke isl. U trećoj fazi učim kad god stignem, dok spavaju, kad su kod bake na igranju, navečer, ali to je uglavnom ponavljanje ili nadogradnja, uz malo novoga. U ovoj fazi apsolutno zapustim kuću, spremanje, veš, kuhanje... osim najnužnijega.

Svaka faza mi traje desetak dana, tako da obično uspijem dati po jedan ispit mjesečno, ali zato što su jako opsežni. Za manje ispite dobre su mi bile i kombinacije 1. i 3. ili 2. i 3. faze, čak i ako ih skratim na 5-7 dana.

Ne znam može li još kome pomoći, ali za mene je dobro funkcioniralo. Ali motivacija je daleko najvažnija. A meni pomažu i vizualizacije sebe s diplomom u rukama  :Grin:

----------


## kokolina2

> Oprostite što upadam, ali dala sam američku  :D  :D  :D


ČESTITKE!!!!!
Hoćemo zajedno imat promociju?   :Laughing:

----------


## Maslačkica

Argenta BRAVO!!! ČESTITAM!!!

----------


## argenta

> Hoćemo zajedno imat promociju?


Ne znam za kad je ti planiraš. Ja još moram napisati i obraniti diplomski, tako da neću prije ljeta. Ali i to mi danas izgleda   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## kokolina2

> kokolina2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hoćemo zajedno imat promociju?  
> 
> 
> Ne znam za kad je ti planiraš. Ja još moram napisati i obraniti diplomski, tako da neću prije ljeta. Ali i to mi danas izgleda


Ja diplomski pripremam. Nisam još počela pisati. Čitam ono što imam fotokopirano. Al problem mi je što knjižnice na faxu još ne rade. 
Samo ja nemam obrane   :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## kokolina2

> kokolina2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hoćemo zajedno imat promociju?  
> 
> 
> Ne znam za kad je ti planiraš. Ja još moram napisati i obraniti diplomski, tako da neću prije ljeta. Ali i to mi danas izgleda


Inače, sinovi su nam vršnjaci. Moj je 05/07   :Smile:

----------


## argenta

> Ja diplomski pripremam. Nisam još počela pisati. Čitam ono što imam fotokopirano. Al problem mi je što knjižnice na faxu još ne rade.


Rade od sutra  :D  Danas sam vidjela da je svečano otvaranje u 10, pa fax ne radi. Inače nemam pojma kako bih uopće krenula s pisanjem...  :/

----------


## melange

kokolina jel se i mi znamo s foruma ffzg?  :Grin:  


argenta čestitaam  :Klap:   :Joggler:  

(skroz si mi dala elana da idem čitati literaturu za dipl  :Grin:  )

----------


## kokolina2

> kokolina jel se i mi znamo s foruma ffzg?


Morebit   :Laughing:   Ako si dala zadnji ispit na komparativnoj?   :Razz:

----------


## kokolina2

> Rade od sutra  :D  Danas sam vidjela da je svečano otvaranje u 10, pa fax ne radi. Inače nemam pojma kako bih uopće krenula s pisanjem...  :/



Joj, super, hvala na info, nisam uopće gledala.

A ništa, malo kreni čitati literaturu vezanu uz temu diplomskog pa ćeš se nekako ufurati. Moja je dozlaboga dosadna   :Grin:

----------


## Felix

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Motiv je vazan, i upornost. 
> Zatrudnila sam na cetvrtoj godini FER-a. Od trenutka kad sam otkrila da sam trudna vise nisam imala nikakvih problema s koncentracijom niti slaganjem prioriteta, samo sam slagala ispite. Rodila sam pocetkom devetog semestra, predavanja nisam morala slusati, labose sam odradjivala doma u dogovoru s predavacima. Sve preostale ispite i diplomski sam rijesila za nekih desetak mjeseci.
> Diplomirala sam mjesec dana prije nego je Andrija imao svoj prvi rodjendan. Jako sam ponosna na to. 
> 
> 
> ja sam stekla dojam da sam im ja prvi susret s trudnicom


sa mnom na godini su bile dvije studentice koje su rodile prvo dijete na trecoj godini, a drugo dijete neposredno nakon diplome. diplomirale su medju prvima u nasoj generaciji.

pozdravljam ovu temu, drago mi je vidjeti da ima puno mama-studentica  :Smile:  ja vucem svoj magisterij vec godinama i napokon se zahuktava, ostao mi je jos rad i 5 seminara. planiram to rijesiti u toku 2009 i 2010... :gulp:

----------


## Kaae

Bravo, argenta! Tek sam sad vidjela!  :D 



A onda jedna za mene: dosta foruma; ajd' uciti.

----------


## makita

> Ne znam može li još kome pomoći, ali za mene je dobro funkcioniralo. Ali motivacija je daleko najvažnija. A meni pomažu i vizualizacije sebe s diplomom u rukama


Potpis na cijeli post, naročito na ovo

----------


## argenta

Drage moje sve, *DANAS SAM DIPLOMIRALA * :D  :D  :D 

Na mahove sam ovako   :Sing:   pa ovako   :Dancing Fever:   pa ovako  :Bouncing:  i onda u krug.

A jedno od najljepših iskustava je bilo, kad sam napokon izašla, vani m e čekala me jedna draga forumašica s bebom, slingom i buketom    :Love:    a pred faksom dvoje moje djece, koji su skakali od sreće i grlili me (iako baš i ne znaju zašto ali kuže da sam  :Joggler:  ), i naravno mm (koji je bio naj  8) od svih nas euforičara).

Želim vam svima isto u što skorijoj budućnosti   :Kiss:

----------


## Deaedi

Čestitke!!!

----------


## babyboys

argenta, iskrene čestitke!!  :Kiss:   :D

----------


## Trina

Argenta, čestitam!!!! :D

----------


## Anci

argenta, bravo  :D 
Čestitam ti   :Heart:

----------


## cvijeta73

bravo argenta, čestitam od srca  :D  :D   :Love:

----------


## jkitanov

bravo :D 
sva sam se naježila
Mene to sve čeka nagodinu,no prije dva tj sam dala drugu god.
Slaba sam na slike s promocija, odmah plačem, jedva čekam da sa svojim sinom i mm donesem diplomu kući

----------


## makita

Čestitam, naježih se, bravo!

----------


## kokolina2

Argenta, čestitam!!!!


Ja sam baš nedavno isto imala promociju i sva sam bila presretna pa te definitivno kužim   :Smile:

----------


## abonjeko

Ola....čestitam svima...a i ja se nisam "pohvalila"....završila sam svoj magisterij, dala sve ispite i projekte i sada samo još radim na magistarskom radu (dosta sam disciplinirana pa svaki dan čitam, čitam, čitam literaturu!)

Na kraju svega ono što mogu potvrditi jest da je me moj fax psihički uništio i da je zbog toga moje dijete u intervalima definitivno patilo...nadam se sada laganom "come back-u", odnosno nadoknadi izgubljenog i zanemarenog vremena s njom... iako, alo se bojim da neke ključne rane djetinje faze više nikako ne mogu ispraviti!!!  :Sad:  

Podrška svim mamama učilicama...USTRAJTE, ali zadržite sebe!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## krumpiric

argenta, čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Maslačkica

Wow Argenta!!! Čestitam od   :Heart:

----------


## anamar

argenta  :D   i super ti je sistem za učenje! 

ja sam kao Felix, samo mi nedostaje 8 ispita i magistarski   :Grin:

----------


## Kaae

Argenta, cestitam!  :D  :D 


A kad sam vec tu, da se i sama pohvalim - i ja sam danas diplomirala!

----------


## argenta

> A kad sam vec tu, da se i sama pohvalim - i ja sam danas diplomirala!


Ajme koji dan   :Dancing Fever:  
Čestitam od   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## flower

cestitke  :D

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

bravo mame   :Heart:

----------


## Imga

Bravo cure!  :D  :D

----------


## Daisy@

Bravo mame!! :D 

Ja sam prvi put studirala kad sam ostala trudna,i diplomirala...uz rad,bebu i muža...i rekla sam nikad više!!  Puno odricanja...

A onda se pokazalo istinito "nikad ne reci nikad"

Evo me opet na studiju,uz još jednu bebu i moju malu obitelj...još samo godina....jedva čekam...  :Heart:

----------


## Kaae

Hvala svima!  :Smile: 


Usput, nisam mama.  :Wink:

----------


## L&L0809

cure, cestitke od   :Heart:

----------


## Bebinja

Čestitam cure i divim vam se...
Da sam ja za vrijeme studija dobila dijete,mislim da ga nikad ne bi završila...
I ovako je predugo trajalo zbog moje komocije  :Embarassed:

----------


## Svimbalo

Čestitammmmmmm!   :Joggler:  
Bravo cure, ja sam samo srećom završila faks prije djeteta, jer se stvarno ne vidim kako bih to sve izvela...

Viš, Kaae, nisam imala mira dok nisam našla topic

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Čestitammmmmmm!   
> Bravo cure, ja sam samo srećom završila faks prije djeteta, jer se stvarno ne vidim kako bih to sve izvela...
> 
> Viš, Kaae, nisam imala mira dok nisam našla topic


potpisujem te u svemu (i u traženju topica)
bravo cure :D  :D 
Kaee  :Kiss:

----------


## makita

> Hvala svima! 
> 
> 
> Usput, nisam mama.


super su ti potpisi, ovo ti je pravo neka studentska pisma, a? A bojim se da nije daleko od istine :/

----------


## Kaae

Hvala, cure!  :Love: 

Sad mogu na razne kave.. i sto sve ne!  :Wink:

----------


## argenta

I ja se svima zahvaljujem   :Kiss:   Ovo mi je prvi put da sam mama a ne istovremeno i studentica   :Grin:  

*kokolina2,* koliko ti je trebalo od diplomiranja do promocije?

----------


## Kaae

Na istom faksu (nadam se da sad nisam nesto pomijesala, haha) je mojoj sestri trebalo - puno. Diplomirala je pocetkom srpnja 2008., a promocija je bila 30.01.2009.

----------


## luci07

Cure, čestitke i od mene!
I ja se nadam tome uskoro. Ja sam glupo, glupo napravila pauzu od 3 godine, a ostao mi je bio samo jedan ispit.  :Sad:  Nedavno sam ga položila, radim na diplomskom, ali čini mi se da tome nikad kraja. 
Ali diže mi moral kad vidim da i drugi uspijevaju u sličnim situacijama.  :Smile:

----------


## laumi

*argenta* i ostale cure, čestitam! :D  :D 
argenta, jesam li dobro shvatila da si diplomirala anglistiku? Ako jesi, onda smo kolegice.  :Love:  
Inače, ja sam diplomirala kad je moje najstarije dijete imalo 2,5 godine (rodila sam na 1. apsolventskoj godini). Bilo je teško, ali definitivno se može, pogotovo kad imaš jaku motivaciju.

----------


## laumi

Zaboravih napisati, sad razmišljam od postdiplomskom, ali trenutno nismo pri novcima.

----------


## luci07

> *argenta* i ostale cure, čestitam! :D  :D 
> argenta, jesam li dobro shvatila da si diplomirala anglistiku? Ako jesi, onda smo kolegice.


A ja se nadam uskoro pridružiti vašem društvu.  :Smile:  
Slažem se da je najvažnija motivacija. Meni nikad nije bilo upitno to da želim završiti faks, ali kad je na red došla realizacija, uvijek je bilo: Sutra ću... Konačno me pokrenulo kad mi je došlo do mozga da bi nakon svih silnih položenih ispita, svog truda i godina koje sam uložila u studij zaista mogla ne završiti. Da vremena više nemam i da se moram primiti posla. I teško mi je bilo ufurati se u učenje nakon toliko vremena,ali nekako ide. 
A danas sam bila na konzultacijama kod mentorice, ispalo je da sam zapravo napravila puno više nego sam mislila pa mi je i to dodatna motivacija da stisnem zube još malo i završim to.  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

mogu reci da je stvarno 80% u motivaciji.
nakon 4g dala sam ispit i konacno se vidim najesen sa diplomom  :Smile:

----------


## yaya

> mogu reci da je stvarno 80% u motivaciji.
> nakon 4g dala sam ispit i konacno se vidim najesen sa diplomom


Jedva čekamo   :Love:

----------


## argenta

*laumi*,   :Yes:   jesmo, druga mi je grupa kmp. A tebi?
*leonisa*, go girl go  :D

----------


## tocekica

Cure-može malo podrške   :Sad:  . odlučila sam se riješiti faksa do Perinog prvog rođendana ali kako se stvari čine niš od toga. Premorena sam. od vježbanja motorike do provjeravanja svake sitnice zbog svih mogučih njegovih alergija do urinokultura a i još ne spava noću.a moj muž je zatrpan poslom-molila sam ga da ga uzme samo na 2 sata dnevno u šetnju da mogu učiti i nemre. baka i deda servisi nisu dostupni. probat cu učiti dok bu muž na godišnjem :/

----------


## Lovranka

Evo i mene medju vama,imam desetomjesečnog sina i diplomski za napisat. Pri kraju sam i nekako uspijevam, ali me zanima kako vi usklađujete učenje, dijete i čišćenje kuće? Ja sam stalno uz bebača, a ostalo vrijeme dok spava učim. A kuća- KAOS. Zbog toga sam užasno živčana jer mrzim neurednu kuću, ali nikako ne mogu uskladiti sve troje.

----------


## bucka

> mogu reci da je stvarno 80% u motivaciji.
> nakon 4g dala sam ispit i konacno se vidim najesen sa diplomom


 :D 
svaka cast!!

----------


## laumi

*tocekica*,   :Love:  
*argenta*, ja sam bila na jednopredmetnom. Koje si godine upisala? Ja '97.

----------


## Daisy@

> Evo i mene medju vama,imam desetomjesečnog sina i diplomski za napisat. Pri kraju sam i nekako uspijevam, ali me zanima kako vi usklađujete učenje, dijete i čišćenje kuće? Ja sam stalno uz bebača, a ostalo vrijeme dok spava učim. A kuća- KAOS. Zbog toga sam užasno živčana jer mrzim neurednu kuću, ali nikako ne mogu uskladiti sve troje.


poznato mi je to  :Rolling Eyes:    Kako usklađujem? A skoro pa nikako...Mene spašava mama kojoj dam na čuvanje djecu i uzmem si dan za čišćenje. Ali to je samo čišćenje po većem,prava generalka ne dolazi u obzir već jaako dugo vremena  :Rolling Eyes:   Jednostavno ne stignem. za sad.

----------


## argenta

Klinca sam držala ili u slingu ili na pultu dok bih prala suđe, sjeckala povrće isl. poslove. Metenje/usisavanje išlo je obično ili sa slingom, ili s jednom rukom  :Grin:  Isto bih znala jedno spavanje žrtvovati za kuću, a ostalo slobodno vrijeme posvetiti učenju.

Mene je spasilo što me je još Zvjezdica istenirala da ne moram puno spavati, pa sam dosta toga uspijevala od 21 nadalje kad bih njih potrpala u krpe... samo, za to mi je stvarno trebala željezna volja... kad bi se mm zavalio i uživao u miru i tišini na kraju dana, a ja za knjigom gubila oči, došlo bi mi nekad da se upucam   :Sad:  

I stvarno mislim da je presudno imati bar kakvu-takvu pomoć, ili od vm-ova, roditelja, prijatelja, susjeda, teta čistačica... Ne treba uvijek puno, ali barem za vikend, da stignete malo više toga u komadu "odvaliti" (bilo da učite, čistite ili samo predahnete  :Wink:  )

----------


## argenta

> *argenta*, ja sam bila na jednopredmetnom. Koje si godine upisala? Ja '97.



Trebala sam '98 da sam išla "po redu", ali kako sam se rano udala, krenula sam '03, kad sam pomislila da nemam šanse skoro ostati trudna  :Grin:

----------


## laumi

> laumi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *argenta*, ja sam bila na jednopredmetnom. Koje si godine upisala? Ja '97.
> 
> 
> 
> Trebala sam '98 da sam išla "po redu", ali kako sam se rano udala, krenula sam '03, kad sam pomislila da nemam šanse skoro ostati trudna

----------


## laumi

Sorry, prerano sam kliknula na "pošalji". Pa super si ti to završila, u redovnih 6 godina i uz dvoje djece!  :Naklon:

----------


## babyiris

> Zaboravih napisati, sad razmišljam od postdiplomskom, ali trenutno nismo pri novcima.


Samo naprijed. Ja diplomirala s bebom, a sad studiram opet - s pravom prijateljicom koja me zna podsjetiti da moram ostati svoja.

----------


## we&baby

evo me u klub!

meni fali motivacije... A TAKO JE MALO do kraja ( diplome)!   :Sad:  

mozak mi je na velicini zrna graska, zali-boze- mi je ista citat....

nego jedno konkretno pitanje:

*ima li neka mama studentica sa Hotelskog i tur menadz. u Iki ???*

da se barem kontaktiramo, razmjenimo info a prije svega BODRIMO jedna drugu.... :/ 

meni je problem sto sam izgubila sve kontakte sa faksa, nikog zivog vise ne poznam, koga da ista pitam, skripte, pitanja, savjete.....aaaaaaaaa

----------


## jkitanov

Cure sve je to stvar pozitivnog inata.
Ja sam trudna 34tj prijavila 9ispita i sve rješila prije poroda. Do tada sam radila.
Ostao mi jedan koji sam riješila u lipnju. I panika, voditi malu bebu na ispit jer sisa. Učila sam po noći, kuću sam platila teti spremačici da čisti jer baka čuvalica nemam. MM radi puno, pa nikakve korist od njega. Nije mogao ni go dobiti da ja malo učim. Kad sam na usmenom dobila 5, nisam mogla vjerovati da ja sve to mogu skupa.
E sad novi problem. Najesen trebam upisati treču i završiti ili bar privest kraju dok sam na porodiljnom.

----------


## lucij@

> mogu reci da je stvarno 80% u motivaciji.
> nakon 4g dala sam ispit i konacno se vidim najesen sa diplomom


leonisa, iskrene čestitke!

----------


## flower

meni strasno pomaze moja klika prijateljica/suboraca/supatnica...jedna drugu guramo i odmah mi je lakse.

----------


## tocekica

ma da sam barem mogla to prije nego kaj sam rodila. u trudnoći sam mogla učiti i nije mi bilo frke ispita-prijavila sam sve i učila i tjedan dana prije nego kaj sam trebala izać sranje-placenta previa i kontrakcije maternice-strogo mirovanje-ne stres i naravno jer sam izravno pitala-citiram Dr.:ispiti"prvi ispit koji ćeš dat bit će s bebom u rukama".
naravno sad mi je mozak veličine graška a koncentracija usmjerena na bebu.

----------


## laumi

> naravno sad mi je mozak veličine graška a koncentracija usmjerena na bebu.


To je i meni bio problem kad je L. bila mala beba. Prvi ispit sam dala tek kad je ona imala 7 mjeseci. Pokušala sam nadobudno kad je ona imala 4 mj., ali nisam ni ušla u učionicu, nego sam se jednostavno okrenula i otišla doma. 8)  A L. uopće nije bila zahtjevna beba, spavala je cijelu noć od 6. tjedna života, tako da sam mogla učiti navečer. 
Da sam s ovom zadnjom bebom, koja je još uvijek turbo-zahtjevna, studirala - ne znam kako i kada bi to završilo.

----------


## Lovranka

Daisy, hvala na savjetu, bas sam sad pitala mamu bi li mi cuvala malog da ja pospremim kucu. To do sad nisam radila... i rekla je da moze u subotu! Sad sam happy, jer kuca mi je stvarno uzasna... ne stizem!!!! Argenta, i meni dode da se upucam  :Laughing:   jucer su tako slatko spavali ( on i beba ), a ja uz kavu citala knjizurinu.

----------


## Ora

I ja jedva čekam da završim faks.

Imam još jedan ispit i dipl. Nadam se da ću diplomirati u 9. mj.

Imam 2 god. sina i drugo dijete na putu.

----------


## argenta

> Sorry, prerano sam kliknula na "pošalji". Pa super si ti to završila, u redovnih 6 godina i uz dvoje djece!


Hvala   :Embarassed:  
Ali napominjem da je meni na ruku išlo puno faktora, od iznimne zainteresiranosti za faks do pomoći sa svih strana. Jedino na čemu si čestitam je upornost   :Smile:

----------


## lucij@

argenta, i ja ti čestitam na upornosti! Stvarno si faca, Tijekom cijelog faksa sa djecom.. Uf!




> I ja jedva čekam da završim faks. 
> 
> Imam još jedan ispit i dipl. Nadam se da ću diplomirati u 9. mj. 
> 
> Imam 2 god. sina i drugo dijete na putu.


Kod mene je potpuno isto kao kod Ore, jedino što moj ima 2 i pol godine.
Sutra idem kod profesorice ne bi li se dogovorila za diplomski. Imam čitavu noć da smislim temu (da, da, još ni to ne znam). Glava mi je prazna, imam neke zamisli, ali mi još ništa nije "zazvonilo". 
Još idući tjedan radim i onda uzimam godišnji, iskoristiti ću cijeli i tipkam na moru 5 tjedana. Sanjam diplomu u rukama.

----------


## luci07

Argenta, stvarno svaka čast!  :Naklon:  
Ovaj topic mi je super motivirajući- svaki put kad malo posustanem, kad mi se čini teško, kad mi se ne da, kad ne znam kako da uskladim sve, onda pročitam ovako nešto i sva opravdanja za nerad i neorganiziranost mi padnu u vodu, samo se trebam jače potruditi.

----------


## melange

> A kad sam vec tu, da se i sama pohvalim - i ja sam danas diplomirala!


taman ti mislim poslati pm  :Grin:  

čestitam! :D 

i kolegici argenti, koju sretoh neki dan, ali da joj i ovako čestitam.

i da se pohvalim, i ja sam u društvu akademskih građana  :Joggler:

----------


## makita

> Evo i mene medju vama,imam desetomjesečnog sina i diplomski za napisat. Pri kraju sam i nekako uspijevam, ali me zanima kako vi usklađujete učenje, dijete i čišćenje kuće? Ja sam stalno uz bebača, a ostalo vrijeme dok spava učim. A kuća- KAOS. Zbog toga sam užasno živčana jer mrzim neurednu kuću, ali nikako ne mogu uskladiti sve troje.


djeca su na prvom mjestu, ostalo izmjenjuje prioritete, kuća je uvijek na zadnjem-čist je sudoper, školjka, kada i lavandin. Odjeća je oprana, nije uvijek složena, rijetko, rijetko je ispeglana. Forum je katkad bitniji od pometene kuće...uglavnom sam se pomirila s neurednom kućom, kad s tim nisam pomirena, razdijelim djecu okolo i krpu u ruke, ako to ne ide, onda pobjegnem vani, ako ni to ne ide, okrenem glavu i gledam svoje cvijeće. Ja jenostavno ne mogu sve stić. Napravim ono što mogu. eto!

----------


## Peterlin

Svaka čast mamama koje uspijevaju stizati i studij i djecu. Nisam bila u toj situaciji, moj studij je bio odavno gotov kad su se rodila moja djeca. Ali kapa dolje, to su velike žrtve... I svakoj bi majci studentici trebalo omogućiti upis djeteta u jaslice/vrtić kao i redovno zaposlenoj majci. Sretno svima i čestitke onima koje studij uspješno privode ili su privele kraju!   :Love:

----------


## tocekica

curke čestitam! meni je kuća đumbus. muž posprema veš i pere suđe i ise na plac i usisava i noću mijenja pelenu ako je potrebno...ali ja sam iscrpljena jer nisam dugo spavala 3 sata u komadu   :Sad:  . nadam se da ću kad muž dobije godišnji sve srediti oko stana a i poćet ću učiti   :Wink:

----------


## Teica

Cure, ako ja počnem ponovno studirati (maloprije zvala faks, vele da su odobrili molbu, ali da ću ići po Bolonji), mislim da ću biti u 2 kategorije najstarija: najstarija mama i najstarija studentica  :Smile:  

Ja sam '70.godište., a Terrica će sad 3 godine.

Ako to sve krene i ja uspijem išta naučiti, to će mi biti jedno od najvećih zadovoljstava u životu.

Jer mi je taj (nezavršeni) fakultet sve godine nad glavom - nikad se ja nisam s tim pomirila. Ocjene su bile jako dobre, volja jako velika, ali životne okolnosti toliko nepodržavajuće da sam pobjegla od doma glavom bez obzira i prihvaćala svakakve poslove, samo da ne moram ovisiti o mami i biti pod tim "njenim krovom" i izuzetnim terorom (danas, kad postoje Hrabri i Plavi telefon i sl., mislim da bi to sankcionirano; u ona vremena, pa...iz iskustva, mogao si dijete dobrano maltretirati  :Crying or Very sad:  i nikome ništa).

Ako ovaj moj VELIKI PROJEKT  :Smile:  zaživi, ne mogu si ni zamisliti kako ću se osjećati.
Da, Terrica mi kreće ovu jesen u vrtić, 3 godine smo bili doma na produljenom porodiljnom.

Ako ima još neki ovakav "slučaj" ovdje na forumu, hajde "slučaj"  :Wink:  , javi se   :Smile:   da se međusobno bodrimo!

----------


## tocekica

*Teice*  :Love:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Evo još jedne studentice koja nikako da se makne s mjesta. Od kad se malena rodila uspjela sam dati samo jedan ispit. Nekako sve uvijek stavljam ispred toga i uvijek sama sebi pronalazim razloge za neučenje. Radije ću očistit cijeli stan nego otvorit knjigu.   :Rolling Eyes:  
Ali sama sebi sam obećala da kad se vratim s mora, ozbiljno krećem s učenjem. Još ću si dozvolit mjesec dana odmora, a onda...  :Smile:

----------


## lucij@

E moja Dunja, ne ide to tako - odmor od mora  8) 
Ponijeti knjige sa sobom.

Ma ja mislim da ti ne odgađaš dovoljno dugo   :Grin:   . Ja sam toliko odgađala da sad učim i po danu i po noći, a dignem se i ranije za posao pa učim i u zoru. Tako da je u toj situaciji grijeh ne učiti na moru   :Wink:

----------


## Teica

> *Teice*


*Tocekica*, hvala  :Smile:  ! Treba mi baš to  :Love:

----------


## dol

Teica, svaka čast
Glavno je imati volju i to čvrstu.
A vidim da kod tebe ima toga na pretek :D

----------


## sladjanaf

> Kaae prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A kad sam vec tu, da se i sama pohvalim - i ja sam danas diplomirala!
> 
> 
> taman ti mislim poslati pm  
> 
> čestitam! :D 
> ...


čestitke svima!

----------


## Trina

Netko je spomenuo da je izgubio sve kontakte, da nema skripte ni veze s faksom. To se meni dogodilo. Upisala apsolventski, rodila troje djece i onda odlučila početi. nažalost dala sam samo jedan ispit, i to prije 2 godine ali dobro je to da sam bila sto puta na faksu, pričala s profesorima, oni mi dali literaturu koja mi treba, pronašla neke stare studentice i pronašla te izgubljene kontakte. sad imam više manje sve osim vremena za učenje. Od jeseni mi sin kreće u vrtić, kćer u školu a stariji sin u treći razred  :Grin:  A plan mi je učenje. Pa što bude, bude. Važno mi je da su reakcije profesora super, kad sam nekima ispričala situaciju stvarno su mi izašli u susret i pružili ogromnu podršku. Pa se nadam da možda i uspijem. To mi je sad glavni cilj.

----------


## luci07

Ja sam isto izgubila vezu s faxom. Meni je bio ostao jedan ispit i dipl, onda sam počela raditi, pa trudnoća u kojoj nisam baš smjela previše klatiti okolo, pa smo ubrzo nakon L rođenja preselili u drugi grad. I tako se to sve oteglo, taj jedan ispit je čekao 3 godine. Kad sam se konačno primila učenja, skoro svi moji s faxa su već bili diplomirali, nisam imala koga pitati ni za kakve nove skripte, ni info o ispitu ni ništa. A kad sam došla na ispit, osjećala sam se kao dinosaur, svi novi studenti, pol novih profesora, a kad me netko pita kad sam to odslušala...  :Embarassed:  
Ali polako mi se vraća taj studentski filing...  :Smile:

----------


## Ora

Čestitke svima!  :Sing:

----------


## spooky

> Cure, ako ja počnem ponovno studirati (maloprije zvala faks, vele da su odobrili molbu, ali da ću ići po Bolonji), mislim da ću biti u 2 kategorije najstarija: najstarija mama i najstarija studentica  
> 
> Ja sam '70.godište., a Terrica će sad 3 godine.
> 
> Ako to sve krene i ja uspijem išta naučiti, to će mi biti jedno od najvećih zadovoljstava u životu.
> 
> Jer mi je taj (nezavršeni) fakultet sve godine nad glavom - nikad se ja nisam s tim pomirila. Ocjene su bile jako dobre, volja jako velika, ali životne okolnosti toliko nepodržavajuće da sam pobjegla od doma glavom bez obzira i prihvaćala svakakve poslove, samo da ne moram ovisiti o mami i biti pod tim "njenim krovom" i izuzetnim terorom (danas, kad postoje Hrabri i Plavi telefon i sl., mislim da bi to sankcionirano; u ona vremena, pa...iz iskustva, mogao si dijete dobrano maltretirati  i nikome ništa).
> 
> Ako ovaj moj VELIKI PROJEKT  zaživi, ne mogu si ni zamisliti kako ću se osjećati.
> ...


Ja možda nemam točno ovakav slučaj, ali te razumijem.
Ja sam upisala studij soc. rada, ali sam stala odmah na prvoj godini. Dala sam 4 ispita, a onda sam ostala trudna s Pijom i morala sam mirovati gotovo cijelu trudnoću...kada se Pia rodila, jednostavno nisam niti razmišljala o faxu, onda je došla Dora, pa frka s poslom.
Sada sam već skoro dvije godine na novom poslu i napokon sam odlučila nastaviti studij.
Meni je u tome svemu veliki problem novac, ali nadam se da ću skupiti novce i bacit se na učenje...
I nadam se da će mi kolege na poslu razumjeti povremeno izostajanje zbog obaveza na faxu... :/

----------


## cvijetak

Cure, stalno zavirujem na ovaj topic. Ja sam rođenje svoje djevojčice dočekala s dva nepoložena ispita. To sam riješila još tijekom njezinih prvih mjeseci i već tri godine mi čeka samo diplomski   :Sad:  
Uspjela sam dogovoriti takvu temu za koju u principu nema literature nego se moram držati malih zalogajčića na Internetu i to me jako muči jer nemam nikakvu vodilju. Ma, bezveze je da mi ostane samo diplomski. Moram to riješiti, a volje nemam. Nekad mislim da bi mi bilo lakše da imam ispite nego ovo mučenje. Svi, ali baš svi u mojoj okolini me stalno ispituju kad ću završiti i osjećam se sve gluplje radi toga. Nadam se da ću konačno srediti kad najesen malecka krene u vrtić.

----------


## Inda_os

> Cure, ako ja počnem ponovno studirati (maloprije zvala faks, vele da su odobrili molbu, ali da ću ići po Bolonji), mislim da ću biti u 2 kategorije najstarija: najstarija mama* i najstarija studentica * 
> 
> Ja sam '70.godište., a Terrica će sad 3 godine.
> 
> Ako to sve krene i ja uspijem išta naučiti, to će mi biti jedno od najvećih zadovoljstava u životu.
> 
> Jer mi je taj (nezavršeni) fakultet sve godine nad glavom - nikad se ja nisam s tim pomirila. Ocjene su bile jako dobre, volja jako velika, ali životne okolnosti toliko nepodržavajuće da sam pobjegla od doma glavom bez obzira i prihvaćala svakakve poslove, samo da ne moram ovisiti o mami i biti pod tim "njenim krovom" i izuzetnim terorom (danas, kad postoje Hrabri i Plavi telefon i sl., mislim da bi to sankcionirano; u ona vremena, pa...iz iskustva, mogao si dijete dobrano maltretirati  i nikome ništa).
> 
> Ako ovaj moj VELIKI PROJEKT  zaživi, ne mogu si ni zamisliti kako ću se osjećati.
> ...


U vrijeme kad i ja studirao je jedan čovjek u poznim godinama, pred mirovinu je odlučio završiti faks koji je krenuo u mladosti i uvijek je govorio, citiram
"kad sam bio mlad, ništa nisam mogao razumjeti ali sam sve mogao pamtiti. Danas sve razumijem ali ništa ne mogu zapamtiti"   :Smile:  
Diplomirao je prvi u generaciji!
Ti si, draga moja, još u cvijetu mladosti. Sad su ti najbolje godine za studiranje. Taman si u fazi da sve razumiješ a još te i pamćenje služi   :Smile:  Zato, samo smjelo   :Kiss:

----------


## Romy

I ja sam u evidenciji studenata srela jednog postarijeg čiču koji je baš tj dan diplomirao, pa kaže: "Nauka nije zec, neće pobjeći :D ".

----------


## Kaae

> Kaae prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A kad sam vec tu, da se i sama pohvalim - i ja sam danas diplomirala!
> 
> 
> taman ti mislim poslati pm  
> 
> čestitam! :D 
> ...


Hvala melange, i - cestitam i ja tebi!  :Smile:  Posebno hvala na ideji za literaturu, stvarno sam iskoristila Crytalovu knjigu do maksimuma. 

I Leonisi na njezinom ispitu, kao i svima koji su nesto postigli (premali mi je mozak, znam da sam jos toga procitala ali.. isparilo do ovog posta.   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Sto se mene tice - nisam mama, cak niti ne cuvam djecu (najmladje u obitelji sad ima 16 godina pa smo to davno odradili). Diplomirala sam 13-te godine studija (ajd, da se malo opravdam tj. popravim sliku - napravila sam pauzu od 2001.-2007.), uz deseterosatno radno vrijeme i musku polovicu s druge strane oceana - dakle kombinacija koja je zahtijevala malo sna. U godinu i tri mjeseca sam polozila 20 ispita (pune dvije godine studija), napisala tri seminara i diplomski i - to je to. Jesam li to mogla i prije? Teoretski - jesam, ali cvrsto vjerujem da se nista ne moze dok se stvarno ne hoce. Dakle.. nisam mogla prije. Trebalo je sve to kliknuti u glavi, sjesti na svoje mjesto i, od tog trenutka nadalje, sve je nekako islo (pa cak i nespavanje). Sad planiram neki postdiplomski tamo preko bare, ako bude novaca... a i ako odluce da mi nasa diploma bas i nije zadnje smece.

Teica, iako ce se tvoj bolonjski program razlikovati od mojeg, profesori uglavnom nece, tako da ti tu mogu nadijeliti dosta savjeta. Jedino vise nisam sigurna hoce li ti sve one skripte koje sam ti dala stvarno pomoci.. program se dosta razlikuje. Enivej, o tom cemo na kavi!

----------


## Kaae

Crystalovu knjigu, ne Crytalovu. Sad vec i slova gutam.  :Wink:

----------


## sladjanaf

> Cure, ako ja počnem ponovno studirati  mislim da ću biti i najstarija studentica  
> 
> Ja sam '70.godište.,


Teice, moj tata je 51. godište i student je! Istina, nema male djece   :Grin:   ali je isto bio daleko najstariji u svojoj grupi. Nije ti to ništa strašno   :Smile:

----------


## cvijetak

Cure, stalno zavirujem na ovaj topic. Ja sam rođenje svoje djevojčice dočekala s dva nepoložena ispita. To sam riješila još tijekom njezinih prvih mjeseci i već tri godine mi čeka samo diplomski   :Sad:  
Uspjela sam dogovoriti takvu temu za koju u principu nema literature nego se moram držati malih zalogajčića na Internetu i to me jako muči jer nemam nikakvu vodilju. Ma, bezveze je da mi ostane samo diplomski. Moram to riješiti, a volje nemam. Nekad mislim da bi mi bilo lakše da imam ispite nego ovo mučenje. Svi, ali baš svi u mojoj okolini me stalno ispituju kad ću završiti i osjećam se sve gluplje radi toga. Nadam se da ću konačno srediti kad najesen malecka krene u vrtić.

----------


## we&baby

i ja i dalje zavirujem.....

i trazim nekog sa hotelskog m.

IMA LI KOGAAAAAA....? !   :Cekam:  

cure moje cestitke OD SRCA na diplomama! uz to sto sam vam zavidna....ipak je ohrabrujuce to za cuti!!! i ne....jos nisam prestala studirati! zelim taj papir u svojoj ruci....

----------


## Inda_os

> i ja i dalje zavirujem.....
> 
> i trazim nekog sa hotelskog m.
> 
> IMA LI KOGAAAAAA....? !   
> 
> .


we, mnogi fakulteti imaju svoje vlastite forume s mnoštvom informacija i puno studenata voljnih pomoći a sigurno i nekolicina "povratnika" s kojima se može podijeliti breme povratka na faks. Ako tvoj faks nema forum, možda bi mogla na npr. forum.hr ili tko negdje otvoriti topic s potragom, sigurna sam da će se naći netko. 

 :Kiss:

----------


## sanda:)la

već odavno vas pratim, ja sam isto mama studentica, odnosno apsolventica. ostala sam trudna na 4.godini ff u zd.odradila praksu i sve obaveze, kad sam upisala aps. ostalo mi je 14 ispita, u godinu ipo položila 12 ispita, sutra mi jedan teški i u petak zadnji....moj cilj je bio položiti sve u roku, odnosno do kraja druge apsolventske-redovne. sad više ne pazim toliko na ocjene, cilj mi je to položiti,svjesna sam toga da ne mogu sve perfektno naučiti, al što se može...   bilo mi je teže dok je t bila mala, dok sam se privikla,na ulogu majke,žene,domaćice a ne biti samo studentica kojoj je zadatak učiti i ići na kave  :Wink:  . sad mi je lakše,t odvedem do mame ili svekrve,koje su tu uvijek pri ruci, a naravno i mm uvijek uskoči.nisam morala raditi mm se pobrinuo da nam ništa ne fali.toliko od mene za sad....moram ići učiti,sutra se polaže.cure držite se i učite...

----------


## spooky

A mene zanima kako majke koje rade 8h dnevno, imaju dvoje djece i studiraju, uhvate vremena za učenje.
Ja sada to samo sve proživljavam u teoriji i nadam se da ću uspjeti i u praksi...

----------


## jkitanov

Moja je beba mala, pa je lako. Moje frendice stave djecu ranije u krpe, pa uče po noći. Dok sam bila tr znala sam odmah poslje posla sjesti i odvaliti par sati uz knjigu, a sad dok miš spava po danu-prilika za učenje.

----------


## flower

ja imam jedno dijete, i iskreno do njene 6.god. tesko da sam mogla ista raditi kod kuce tipa ucenja, sad je vec lakse kad je starija. jako je vazna i pomoc mm-a da je negdje odvede, on ide citati pricu za laku noc i sl. da ne kazem da je on s njom kad imam predavanja i sl. bez njega i mojih rod. koji uskacu tesko bi ja studiral.

----------


## Ora

Ja sam učila dok mi se dijete igralo. I tako i dalje učim (imam još taj jedan).
Sva sreća pa mi je dijete poprilično samostalno.
Sjednem se pored njega, promatram ga što radi i usput učim. 
On ponekad zna doći do mene i pita me što učim, onda mu objašnjavam što mi odlično dođe za ponavljanje.
I naravno učim dok on popodne spava ili kada ga koja baka odvede u šetnju.

----------


## lucij@

> A mene zanima kako majke koje rade 8h dnevno, imaju dvoje djece i studiraju, uhvate vremena za učenje.
> Ja sada to samo sve proživljavam u teoriji i nadam se da ću uspjeti i u praksi...


A gle, tehnički, ako ti dijete zaspi u 9 do ponoći se stign e još štošta naučiti. Iako to u praksi često ne funkcionira jer kada imaš svoju obitelj i svoje kućanstvo zaista nije teško naći razlog za ne učiti.
Ja ću sada učiti na godišnjem, nadam se da ću spremiti taj zadnji ispit.
I spasilo me kada sam prestala i inzistirati na idealnim uvjetama i počela učiti kad i koliko god bi uspjela, makar pola sata ili dok mi se mali igra u krilu.

----------


## bubimira

evo cure i ja ću vam se pridružiti. meni već godinama sve stoji na jednom mjestu. od kad imam klince valjda sam dala jedan il dva ispita.
nisam imala koncentracije, a bome ni vremena. a kad bi ga i imala stalno sam si nalazila sve neke druge zanimacije osim učenja.
al nekako sam odlučila da će se od jeseni sve promijeniti. 




> I spasilo me kada sam prestala i *inzistirati na idealnim uvjetama* i počela učiti kad i koliko god bi uspjela, makar pola sata ili dok mi se mali igra u krilu.


molim te reci kako si ovo uspjela.
mene baš ovo najviše košta. to što mi treba dobar komad vremena, a i mira da bi se uopće primila "posla". 
iako ja imam ponekad i slobodne dane u tjednu pa se sve nadam sad kad mi obje male na jesen krenu u vrtić da ću te dane konačno posvetiti učenju.

----------


## lucij@

bibimira, prije svega ja se brinem samo oko jednoga, a ti oko dvoje. Nije isto, to je sigurno.
A ovo s "dobrim komadom vremena" je u našim glavama. Kad sam bila samo studentica nisam ni pomišljala učiti ako nisam imala bar 4 sata u komadu. Sada cijenim svaku minutu, kad se I. igra pored mene onda samo ponavljam, kad smo svi zajedno na dvorištu onda iščitavam literaturu. Mislim si, ipak sam nešto napravila, upoznala materiju, a bila sam sa obitelji. I uzmem si stvarno dugo razdoblje za svaki ispit i malo pomalo naučim.

----------


## spooky

> bibimira, prije svega ja se brinem samo oko jednoga, a ti oko dvoje. Nije isto, to je sigurno.
> A ovo s "dobrim komadom vremena" je u našim glavama. Kad sam bila samo studentica nisam ni pomišljala učiti ako nisam imala bar 4 sata u komadu. Sada cijenim svaku minutu, kad se I. igra pored mene onda samo ponavljam, kad smo svi zajedno na dvorištu onda iščitavam literaturu. Mislim si, ipak sam nešto napravila, upoznala materiju, a bila sam sa obitelji. I uzmem si stvarno dugo razdoblje za svaki ispit i malo pomalo naučim.


Sviđa mi se tvoj jednostavan pristup  :Smile:

----------


## lucij@

Hvala spooky! Eto nek mi upali još samo jednom..

----------


## makita

> bibimira, prije svega ja se brinem samo oko jednoga, a ti oko dvoje. Nije isto, to je sigurno.
> A ovo s "dobrim komadom vremena" je u našim glavama. Kad sam bila samo studentica nisam ni pomišljala učiti ako nisam imala bar 4 sata u komadu. Sada cijenim svaku minutu, kad se I. igra pored mene onda samo ponavljam, kad smo svi zajedno na dvorištu onda iščitavam literaturu. Mislim si, ipak sam nešto napravila, upoznala materiju, a bila sam sa obitelji. I uzmem si stvarno dugo razdoblje za svaki ispit i malo pomalo naučim.


Tako si ovo dobro napisala, deeeeebeli potpis

----------


## lasada

Kasno sam vidjela ovu temu za mene prekasno ali evo pouka svima vama da ne odustajete od zacrtanoga cilja majčinstvo i završiti studij bilo kakav na bilo koji način.
`96. sam završila srednju trogodišnju, radila, sakupljala pare za studij, čekala i dočekala da dozvole zakonom da i trogodišnjaci mogu upisati barem VŠS i upisala 2001. VŠS Ekonomiju smjer "Trg.poslovanje" centar Koprivnica gdje sam kao cura živjela.
Bila redoviti student. Radila sezonu na moru, kupila prvi kompjutor, upoznala MM na internetu, sastali se, zaljubili, oženili 2004. i tada sam počela gubiti volju za učenjem jer sam kasnila sa ispitima koje sam trebala na vrijeme dati. Vrijeme je teklo i bilo ga je sve manje. Kad je bilo puno studenata na prvim rokovima bilo je lako položiti a kad sam ostala ko za sjeme nikako čak sam 7 puta išla davati jedan ispit na Ekonomskom fakultetu u ZG. Ja sa Plitvica u ZG busom. Ostavila sam fax sa nepoloženih 9 ispita i nije mi žao jer nisam tada znala da trebam ponuditi mito da bi položila jer me jednostavno profa nije puštao pa sam radije ostavila fax.
Sad je to iza mene 2008. smo se odlučili na bebu i ponekad me pikne kako bi mogla nešto završiti da nisam cijeli život stolar (srednja strukovna škola). MM sam radi u turizmu ja sam nezaposlena jer sa tom školom ne mogu dobiti posao u turizmu a roditelji od MM su isto nezaposleni i stari pa guramo sa jednom plaćom   :Crying or Very sad:  
Eto vam puta koji vam život nanese i želim svim srcem da moja djeca u budućnosti završe što žele i da ima omogućim školovanje koje meni nisu moji roditelji mogli priuštiti a niti ja sebi sada ne mogu u ovim godinama života i krize u državi. A i da imam love na fax mi je najbliže u Gospić a to ne mogu jer dojim Laru a morala bih na predavanja.
Stoga, svi vi koji se dvoumite stisnite zube makar su vam tu i djeca i završite ja sam sam podrška i sretno!
 :Kiss:

----------


## nataša

ja sam 93. završila višu na pravnom faksu u osijeku, 2004. godine rodila dijete koje sad ima 4 godine, i ove godine planiram upisati visoku,pravo,  po bolonji, ofkors, traje 5 godina dakle i također neprestano sam u postupku potpomognute oplodnje!

 e da, i radim, od 7 do 3, kancelarijski posao!

imam 34 godine  :Embarassed:  

 kakve su prognoze?!

----------


## Nikina mama

Nataša mislis 2003. si zavrsila visu?...93. si imala 18 godina  :Grin:

----------


## nataša

> Nataša mislis 2003. si zavrsila visu?...93. si imala 18 godina


 ma....96. sam završila višu, tad sam imala 21. godinu  :Embarassed:  

 i da, 93. sam imala 18 godina

----------


## Marna

> A mene zanima kako majke koje rade 8h dnevno, imaju dvoje djece i studiraju, uhvate vremena za učenje.
> Ja sada to samo sve proživljavam u teoriji i nadam se da ću uspjeti i u praksi...


To je moja priča.
Obitelj-posao-studij (putovala 300 km do faksa da bi odslušala predavanja i polagala ispite - odnosi se na faks br. 2., koji sam upisala nakon završenog br. 1.).
Još je preostao 1 ispit + diplomski!

Pusa hrabrilica svim mamama studenticama!  :Kiss: 

Btw. nataša, mi smo vršnjakinje i ne treba ti onaj smajlić koji se crveni/srami!

I Angelina Jolie iam 34 i ne srami se uopće. Čak, naprotiv!

----------


## Marna

iam=ima
Zbrljoza pri brzom tipkanju. Ups.

----------


## točkalica

> ja sam 93. završila višu na pravnom faksu u osijeku, 2004. godine rodila dijete koje sad ima 4 godine, i ove godine planiram upisati visoku,pravo,  po bolonji, ofkors, traje 5 godina dakle i također neprestano sam u postupku potpomognute oplodnje!
> 
>  e da, i radim, od 7 do 3, kancelarijski posao!
> 
> imam 34 godine  
> 
>  kakve su prognoze?!



ako je vanredno prognoze su moguće uz trud ,ali ako je redovno ne znam kako misliš prisustvovat predavanjima koja su za neke profesore jako važna

----------


## točkalica

Inače ja sam upisala kad je mali imao 8 mjeseci krenula na faks kad je imao 11 mjeseci. prvu  i drugu u roku, a treća se odužila u apsolventsku koja trja do 09. '09....imam još 8 ispita -6  za učit i ne mogu se nikako skoncetrirat jer sam ostavila si najteže i sad moram učit , čitat i čuda a  ja i kad našem vremena onda mi se rade sve druge stvari koje možeš radit kad si slobodan,a ne učit

----------


## nataša

> nataša prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam 93. završila višu na pravnom faksu u osijeku, 2004. godine rodila dijete koje sad ima 4 godine, i ove godine planiram upisati visoku,pravo,  po bolonji, ofkors, traje 5 godina dakle i također neprestano sam u postupku potpomognute oplodnje!
> 
>  e da, i radim, od 7 do 3, kancelarijski posao!
> 
> imam 34 godine  
> 
> ...


 vanredno, naravno, drugačije bi bilo gotovo nemoguće!!

Marna  :Kiss:

----------


## točkalica

> vanredno, naravno, drugačije bi bilo gotovo nemoguće!!




Onda samo naprijed i sretnooooo!!

----------


## Cruella

Moja prica je sljedeca. Kada je bilo "normalno"da se studira, dakle nakon srednje skole, ja nijesam za to bila zainteresovana. Odmah sam pocela da radim, udala se relativno brzo, sa 22, i rodila prvo dijete sa 25. Nakon godinu mi se pocela motati po glavi misao da bih mogla studirati, jer me to tada i zaista zainteresovalo. TRebalo je da prodje godina da donesem konacnu odluku i donijela sam je. Upisala fakultet, sve u roku dala, na pretposljednjoj  godini opet ostala trudna, rodila i ostao mi je samo diplomski. Ucila sam svuda i grabila sam svaku priliku, ponekada na poslu pisala eseje, kuci kada MM izvede djecu, kada ih posaljemo na spavanje, odu na dan kod babe i djeda.... Znala sam i da uzmem slobodne dane kada se priblizi ispit, kako bih sve stigla. U sred spremanja diplomskog sam OPET ostala trudna, i tako i trece moje dijete uspijela da na vrijeme upoznam sa evropskim integracijama  :Smile:  
Diplomirala sam pocetkom juna. Planiram da pauziram jednu godinu, pa onda da nastavim. Svidjelo mi se  :Smile:   Tesko jeste, ali se ipak sve nekako moze iskombinovati.

----------


## spooky

Vau, ovo zvuči vrlo ohrabrujuće 8)

----------


## bucka

cruella  :Naklon:

----------


## argenta

Cruella, i od mene  :Klap:   Što studiraš?
Mene su stalno zezali da će mi se klinci roditi Englezi   :Grin:

----------


## Cruella

FAkultet za drzavne i evropske studije. Inace sam i Podgorice  :Smile:

----------


## Cruella

Vidite da Crnogorci i nijesu tako lijeni  :Smile:

----------


## melange

> Vidite da Crnogorci i nijesu tako lijeni


  :Grin:  cruella, čestitam!

----------


## lucij@

I cure, ima li što?
Je li učite?

----------


## Marna

Uči se, uči, draga lucij@! :Smile: 
Ali sve nešto na rate, kako bi se reklo, hm.
Jednu večer zaspem s djecom (jer tijekom dana sam prezauzeta sa stotine stvari), drugu sam umorna, ali ne mogu zaspati, treću večer MM i ja pogledamo film, četvrtu večer mi "u filmu" ... stalno nešto - ali ne tražim nikakva opravdanja niti izlike, jednostavno nisam baš disciplinirana - nije lako priznati, eh!

Taj jedan ispit se razvukao kao žvakaća guma.
Možda sam već i sama sebi počela isuviše komplicirati u smislu: još "ova" knjiga, "taj i taj" članak, pa još ovo, još samo "ovo", u međuvremenu bude izdana još neka stručna knjiga ili članak iz struke (takva je znanost!), pa se i to dodaje popisu obvezne literature, zatim razmišljanja u stilu "uh-joj" od pitanja moglo bi biti i "ovo i ovo i ovoooo" na pismenom - a dojahat ću, vjerujem, i do usmenog! :Smile: 

Počeli su jesenski rokovi.

Divojke, neka bude eksplozivan start!
Naravno u pozitivnom smislu! :Kiss:

----------


## skitnica

> A mene zanima kako majke koje rade 8h dnevno, imaju dvoje djece i studiraju, uhvate vremena za učenje.
> Ja sada to samo sve proživljavam u teoriji i nadam se da ću uspjeti i u praksi...



ovo i mene zanima jer evo i ja sam KONAČNO upisala "nešto"   :Laughing:  

dakle, priključila bih se vašem klubu...30. godina, dvoje djece (10. i 3. god.), srednju završila '97., zaljubila se   :Grin:   i udala '98....cijelo vrijeme sam govorila da ću ja nešto upisati i sad sam konačno i to napravila ...upisala višu (za početak   :Grin:  ), radim 8 - 10 sati dnevno - dakle bit će veselo   :Laughing:  

držite mi fige   :Kiss:

----------


## Fae

Evo i mene k vama.

Ko što je vidljivo iz potpisa imam jednog patuljka starog nešto više od 3 godine.
Rodila sam na drugoj godini studija. Sad sam apsolvent i imam još 2 ispita do kraja, a diplomski mi je već na pola gotov.
Jedan ispit sam dala prošli tjedan  :D i velim ostala još 2.
Trenutno mi je gotovo nemoguće učiti. S. je krenuo u vrtić, ali još uvijek je tamo samo sat vremene kojih ja provedem u autu ispred vrtića učeći nešto. Isto tako jedan od ova 2 sam jučer pala po 5 (!!) put   :Crying or Very sad:  .
Umorna sam više od svega, a najgore mi je kaj sam razočarala samu sebe jer sam se htjela do rođendana riješiti svih ispita (24.9.). Na faxu nam ukidaju rokove i smanjuju prolaznost na ispitima, što nije baš ohrabrujuće. Nadam se da će nam odobriti dekanski rok pa da ću onda kada S. početkom sljedećeg tjedna krene "normalno" u vrtić moć i ja lijepo sjest za knjigu i učit kako sam znala nekad davno prije 4 godine.

Inače, studiram Ekonomiju - smjer računovodstvo - kaj je najžalosnije, ta dva ispita su mi ostala sa 2. godine... :/

----------


## Marna

skitnice, Fae, samo hrabro, možemo mi to!
Ipak, umor čini svoje.:/

skitnice, posebno bravo za tebe, jer nisi odustala od željenoga!

Fae, i moj P. je krenuo u vrtić i zasada je sve ok.

Znam da ćemo savladati zadanu hrpu literature i zadataka kad dobijemo koji sat više za učenje.

----------


## pingo

Drage moje,

Joooj cini mi se da ste sve super turbo u odnosu na mene!
Imam 31 godinu, nisam zavrsila filozofski, odustala kao apsolvent(duga i tuzna prica), pa upisala predskolski odgoj  s 28, dok jos nisam mogla zatrudnit.
Otada proslo 3 godine, ja na prvoj  :Crying or Very sad:  
Taman kad sam pocela sve  polagati i kad sam se zahuktala u optimizmu, zatrudnim!
Naravno, bila sam najsretnija na svijetu, ali sam imala uzasne mucnine do kraja trudnoce, infuzije i ostale grozote.
Onda se rodio kikic, a ja stojim li ga stojim.
Danas mi je ispit , pa sam sva izvan sebe.
Nadam se da ce proci ok.
Puse svima vama, hrabro srce, dobre zivce i gomilu upornosti vam zelim!

----------


## melange

razvali ga, pingo 8)  :D

----------


## Fae

~~~~~~~~~~~ za pingo!!!

Nama odobrili dekanski rok :D tako da jedan ispit imam 29.9., a za drugi će staviti do kraja tjedna termin...jednio sada neću moći volontirati na rasprodaji   :Crying or Very sad:  , a tome se veselim već par mjeseci....Grrrrrr, ništa, druga je moja   :Kiss:

----------


## Fae

E, da.....sve napisale svoje godine, osim mene   :Embarassed:  .
24.09. slavim 25-ti....

----------


## krumpiric

> ja imam jedno dijete, i iskreno do njene 6.god. tesko da sam mogla ista raditi kod kuce tipa ucenja, sad je vec lakse kad je starija. jako je vazna i pomoc mm-a da je negdje odvede, on ide citati pricu za laku noc i sl. da ne kazem da je on s njom kad imam predavanja i sl. bez njega i mojih rod. koji uskacu tesko bi ja studiral.


kako nisi mogla, pa dijete do 6 godina ide spavati oko 8-9h, duga je noć :/

----------


## Fae

Ja nikad nisam mogla učiti po noći  :?

----------


## snoopygirl

oooo ko naručena tema! a ja sam već mislila da sam jedina luda   :Grin:  
'83 godište, frajerčić od 3 ipo godine, muž, posao (sezonski 3mj - 11mj) i upisala lani vanredno na EFST (ekonomija split) visoku poslovnu školu turističko poslovanje - stručni studji, tzv viša

kako sam imala dosta položenih ispita od prije to me je spasilo, bila sam na istom faxu, sve mi je priznato. u prvoj godini sam položila 3 ispita, nije da se hvalim ali su jedni od najtežih
najgore mi je što moram putovat, živim na Braču a faks je u Splitu, premori me dva sata putovanja, izgubim cjeli dan za jedna predavanja, pa još nadoknade, kolokviji...

moj plan je: pokušat nać nekakav posao koji će mi omogućiti propisni porodiljni, praznike, bolovanja, vikende, da se mogu prilagoditi djeci (nadamo se još kojoj prinovi), jer sad je to nemoguća misija. manje više nije bilo problema s D. ali s dvoje, troje.....nema šanse, a i ja bi malo htjela biti majka bar do godne dana.....

a faks.. - izvaredni studij više tako reć ne postoji
obavezni smo dolaziti na sva predavanja - čak i tjelesni   :Rolling Eyes:  , skupljati potpise za potpis. sad krećem na drugu godinu, planiram upisati 2 predmeta više jer tako mogu biti prije gotova (pravo ako se položi cijela prva godina), i nemam pojma kako ću izgurat....polažem nadu u žicanje profesora, i striktni plan izostajanja..ako imam pravo izostat 40% onda će i biti 40%. samo moram sastavit kalendar s rasporedom, dobro promotrit sve praznike, i iskoristit maximum. 

kad sam upisivala faks, sva sam se nekako grizla, imala sam osjećaj da bacam pare u vjetar i da ću odustat već drugi tjedan predavanja...međutim super mi je! imam nekoliko novih prijateljica-pijatelja, mi ženske skoro do jedna udana s djecom, redovito kukamo, guramo, polažemo.....osjećam se stvarno dobro, i tako zadovoljno kad dobro napišem kolokvij....

živimo s mojima tako da mi nije problem s čuvanjem ali nije baš da ga ful iskorištavam, D ionako samo bježi k meni čim mu dojadi a dojadi mu brzo   :Rolling Eyes:  . najlkše učim ujutro, D gleda crtiće još pospan, ja kavu i knjigu....i najgore mi je što sve moram prepisat i skratit da mi uđe u glavu pa sad imam problema s kralježnicom jer sam isforsirana....al neka

samo naprijed   :Heart:

----------


## tocekica

samo da javim stanje.primila sam napokon knjigu u ruke !

----------


## skitnica

*Marna*  :Kiss:  

*Pingo* - ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ go, Pingo, go!

*ostale*, samo naprijed....jedna drugu ćemo hrabriti, pa će biti lakše   :Love:

----------


## pingo

E cure moje!!!

Malo ohrabrenja od mene!
Polozila ja danas i jos dobila 4, a da nisam blenula ko tele kad me pitala neku glupost mogla sam i 5, ali pokrit cu se usima i u nove pobjede!
Jooooj, ovo me kosta zivota i zivaca, ali svejedno, ne odustajem!

Samo naprijed hrabro, u utorak opet ispit, javim se!!!

----------


## ivanche

:Klap:  Bravo!!!

Evo da se i ja javim da sam malo više krenula s učenjem. Od ovog tjedna učim i preko noći. Kad sam ionako budna zbog M. da iskoristim to vrijeme.

----------


## makita

AAAAAAh, koliko ste dugo pisali diplomski? Ima li tko  da s nostalgijom svrati na ovaj topic da mi kaže  :Smile:

----------


## Fae

Ja iako još nisam gotova, diplomski mi je u pripremi - produžit ću jedan seminarski rad koji sam pisala ravno 2 dana   :Grin:   očekujem da ću ga zgotovit za cca tjedan nakon što položim ispite pa ću onda nosit na prvo čitanje....

----------


## Marna

> AAAAAAh, koliko ste dugo pisali diplomski? Ima li tko  da s nostalgijom svrati na ovaj topic da mi kaže


Pri završavanju prvog faksa potpuno, (cijelim bićem!) sam bila predana pisanju diplomskog rada istražujući i tražeći podatke "na terenu" od ljudi svoje, ali i srodnih struka. Moram priznati da sam uživala!
Trajalo je nekoliko mjeseci.
Mentor je bio novopečeni dr. sc. koji je jako pazio na sve detalje - formalne, sadržajne, itd. i tražio je neprestane korekcije i dopune.
Tada mi je to bilo sasvim prihvatljivo - proputovala sam :Smile:  na liniji Zagreb-Rijeka-Split-Trogir-Dubrovnik, uračunajući i knjižnice nekih samostana na otocima. 
Eto, javila se nostalgija.

Ipak, u ovim sadašnjim uvjetima, pisanje diplomskog rada na faksu br. 2 svest će se na najkraću moguću varijantu, tj. već kod izbora teme nisam previše filozofirala. :Wink: 
Prikupila sam literaturu, izradila koncept, još samo da počnem s pisanjem konkretnog sadržaja ...

----------


## melange

> AAAAAAh, koliko ste dugo pisali diplomski? Ima li tko  da s nostalgijom svrati na ovaj topic da mi kaže


pa to ti nitko ne može reći.

na kojem si faksu? koja ti je tema? kakav ti je mentor?

----------


## bodo

Evo i mene k vama.28 godina,curica od 2
Kad sam završila srednju tata morao u prisilnu mirovinu i tako ja ostala na suhom.Brzo se udala i počela radit,onda digli hrpu kredita za gradilište,pa za gradnju.I tako se lani preslili u svoje i ja odlučila ispunit svoju želju i upisat višu
I eto sad u 29.oj majka jedne curice i brucošica na prvoj god.sestrinstva
Nadam se da ću uspjeti  :Laughing:

----------


## Marna

bodo, bravo, dobro došla u klub majki studentica, magistrica, doktoresa i dr. :Smile: 
Važno je da postoji volja i želja!

Želja mi je da na ovom pdf-u u skoroj budućnosti osvanu postovi u kojima ćemo redom ispisivati: "Jupiiiiii diplomirala sam/magistrirala/doktorirala!" i da ćemo nizati čestitke.  :Kiss:

----------


## Fae

:Crying or Very sad:  Ja išla danas na ispit i očekujem paaaaaad....katastrofa, u zadnje vrijeme mi ništa neide od ruke i gubim volju.....  :Sad:

----------


## tocekica

naravno-kad se ja primim knjige sranja se događaju-mm umli baka i dida-s različite strane(u 10 dana)  :Sad:   i od silnog stresa se mm razbolio i sad opet niš od knjige jer naš mali bebać traži društvo-a neumoran je.
idem u utorak do referade pokrenut godinu(do sada bila na mirovanju) pa onda pošteno se primit knjige(malo će baka i dida uskočiti)

----------


## Marna

Joj, žao mi je. :Sad: 

Meni je poznato to "kad sva kola idu nizbrdo dok se ne razlupaju" i sve se tako poklopi kao da je protivno da uopće otvorim knjigu!Grrrrr.
I na kraju mi ostaje krivnja. Uff!

Ipak, sazrela sam (već sam matora, he, he) i sad to drukčije doživljavam.
Ako trenutno ne ide, pustim neko vrijeme i onda u nekom narednom razdoblju nastojim to nadoknaditi.

Dogodilo se - ne ponovilo se - samo naprijed.
NNNI. :Smile:

----------


## flower

zao mi je  :Sad: 
no ono sto sam s godinama shvatila je da nikad ne postoji dobro vrijeme - trenutno je kod mene 9 sto ispita sto ocjenskih zadataka kojih moram srediti do kraja listopada, radovi u kuci (oni generalni, od centralnog pa nadalje, sve je pod krpama, kuhamo gdje stignemo), na poslu generalna frka, dijete krenulo u 1. razred i jos poslova koji me cekaju...
i nema drugog vremena od ovog ovdje...a ja bi rado neki vremenski stroj pa si rihtala dan da traje barem 30 sati...

----------


## Marna

flower lijepo si ovo napisala.
Potpisujem.

Nemamo niti jedno drugo vrijeme od ovoga sada i ovdje da bismo riješili svoje "repove". 
Nema idealnog trenutka niti idealne prilike, važno je posložiti svoje samopouzdanje i sve snage da se izboriš i danju i noću za cilj koji je ispred tebe!

Tako blizu, a tako daleko.
Samo jedan korak, ali tako duuuugaaačak, beskonačan ...

Da je barem dan kao godina, pa krenuti obavljati sve po zadanim točkama od djece i njihovih potreba nadalje ...

Drugi studij se razvukao, jer nisam željela zanemariti svoju djecu, željela sam im od prvog plača biti mama, a ne da imaju zamjenu ili nadomjestak mame (bilo čiji), jer moram štrebati i putovati kilometre i kilometre na predavanja i ispite.
Isto tako nisam željela odgađati niti njihovo rođenje, jer su oni došli u vrijeme kad sam u potpunosti sazrela kao žena.
Oboje smo bili spremni i željeli smo biti roditelji.
I danas smo sretni što to i jesmo unatoč tome da nije sve (materijalno) 100% idealno i realizirano.

Neprestano živim s činjenicom da je MM stalno na terenu, pa malo doma - kad uhvatimo obiteljski ritam, on mora za novim ugovorima i poslovima - grrrrr ima internet i tu grrrrrr crtu.
Prihvaćala sam pomoć bake, ali samo kad sam išla na put, tj. polagati ispit.
Događalo se i da smo MM i ja išli zajedno s djecom na put!
Imali smo velike pripreme, ali nam je bilo veselo da smo zajedno.

Kako vi stojite s tim?
Faks je u vašem gradu (pretpostavljam u većini u ZG) ili putujete?

----------


## skitnica

*tocekica* - žao mi je   :Sad:  , ali, poslije kiše dolazi sunce ...a život je takav, uvijek iskoči neki panj koji moraš preskočiti .

Meni je faks u mom gradu (nije ZG   :Wink:  ), na svu sreću, jer ne znam kako bi ga inače upisala, ne toliko zbog vremena koje bi trošila na putovanje, nego zbog financija  :/

----------


## lucij@

Evo i kod mene prepreka. 
U srijedu imam ispit. Zadnji.
Ležim u krevetu, imam temperaturu.
Vjerojatno ću ga sutra odjaviti.

----------


## Marna

lucij@, a da ipak pokušaš? :Smile: 
Vjerujem da si se pripremala i ako temperatura prođe do ponedjeljka, tj. sutra, pokušaj iskoristiti rok.

Nagovaram te, ali učini po svom osjećaju.
Ti najbolje znaš, ali optimistično vjerujem da možeš pobijediti trenutnu slabost imuniteta i položiti preostali ispit!

----------


## lucij@

Marna, sutra ujutro je zadnji rok za odjaviti ispit. Ako ga odjavim, mogu izaći na idući rok, 24.9. Ako ne, tek koncem 10. mjeseca.
Baš sam na vagi. Trudna sam, ne mogu hodati po svijetu s temperaturom i strašno se bojim od tih nepreležanih viroza.

----------


## Marna

lucij@, najbolje je da ipak odmoriš!
Stalni stresovi i umor samo pogoršavaju situaciju (zdravlje!).
Tvoja beba je najvažnija! :Kiss: 

Prisjetila me tvoja situacija kad sam 2006. išla polagati jedan ispit u trudnoći.
Prof. me jednostavno "knocked down" s jednim jedinim pitanjem (bez obzira na sve ono u čemu sam pokazala znanje) i dignuvši obrvu rekla: "Pa, kolegice, to biste trebali znati!"
Meni je bilo skroz svejedno, nisam željela da primjeti da mi se pomakao jedan jedini mišić na licu! 
Ipak, bilo mi je žao što sam MM i malu mišicu probudila u 5 ujutro da krenemo na put! :Sad: 
Ipak smo se prošetali gradom i zajedno proveselili kao na izletu.

To mi je bio jedini ispit koji sam "ljosnula". :Wink: 
Ne znam što će s ovim sada biti, jer je sve moguće (s obzirom na složenost i količinu materije! Uf!):/

----------


## nataša

ja ovih dana tek upisujem..uf...nakon vaših priča...
  imam završenu višu upravnu 96. godine i sad idem ispočetka diplomski studij, traje 4 godine + seminarski rad, dakle 5, u savršenom svijetu!! trebaće mi duplo, a sad imam 34 goine....

 da spomenem muža i dijete od 4 godine?!

----------


## lucij@

> Prisjetila me tvoja situacija kad sam 2006. išla polagati jedan ispit u trudnoći. 
> Prof. me jednostavno "knocked down" s jednim jedinim pitanjem (bez obzira na sve ono u čemu sam pokazala znanje) i dignuvši obrvu rekla: "Pa, kolegice, to biste trebali znati!" 
> Meni je bilo skroz svejedno, nisam željela da primjeti da mi se pomakao jedan jedini mišić na licu! 
> Ipak, bilo mi je žao što sam MM i malu mišicu probudila u 5 ujutro da krenemo na put! 
> Ipak smo se prošetali gradom i zajedno proveselili kao na izletu.


  :Nope:  Da je meni znati što im dođe da tako postupe..

Ja ću još vidjeti ujutro što ću napraviti, za sada još kurim Sada mi je i malog počelo nešto loviti, valjda mu se neće razviti u ovakvu virozu. Eh, što ti je kad ne završiš stvari na vrijeme.

Marna, hvala na podršci!

----------


## Trina

Ja se još nisam mrdnula s mjesta, prava sam lijena ženturača.

----------


## Marna

> ja ovih dana tek upisujem..uf...nakon vaših priča...
>   imam završenu višu upravnu 96. godine i sad idem ispočetka diplomski studij


Jel' ti rekoše da ne priznaju završenu višu školu?
Tj. da ti ipak priznaju koji ispit?!

Sjetila sam se jedne žene koja je završila na Med. fakultetu za sanitarnog inspektora i željela je predvati u srednjoj/osnovnoj školi.
Položila je sve potrebne ispite na Filoz. fakultetu (tzv. pedagoška grupa predmeta).
Stalno je dobivala posao na određeno, ali uz uvjet da se na natječaj nije javio niti jedan prof. kemije/biologije i dr. srodnih predmeta (npr. u Med. školi). 
Rekla mi je da joj je pravnica pokazala da u zakonu stoji da ona ne može predavati u školi, jer nije kvalificirana/stručna za rad u školi, da nije profesor.
Čemu je žena polagala one silne ispite i plaćala ih? Ti naši zakoni su stvarno "divni", a novac su uzeli, naravno!
Ne moram niti isticati da ima dijete (a ubrzo je rodila i drugo) i da je cijelo vrijeme prolazila sve ono što mi prolazimo.

nataša, bez obzira koliko vremena će trajati studiranje, ipak kreni i znaj da ćeš završiti, jer imaš jasan cilj (a želje ne manjka!).
Želim da ti tvoja obitelj pruži podršku koju trebaš. :Smile:

----------


## bodo

¸E da i ja zaboravila reći da moj studij uz rad redovno traje NE 3  NEGO 6 GOD
Kad ga završim bit ću baba  :Laughing:

----------


## ivanche

Po "novom" zakonu se može predavati sa ing.smjerom + potvrda sa ped. da su položeni (mislim 4 komada) ti ped.predmeti. I izjednačavaju se sa diplomom prefesora. Ne znam gdje to piše, nemam potrebe to tražiti zasad, ali to je rekao ravnatelj jedne OŠ pa je valjda istina. 

Mene je sad u sedmom mjesecu prof. rušio jer mi je bio prvi izlazak na ispit.   :Evil or Very Mad:  Još mi je rekao da zna da mi je teško (jer zna našu situaciju) i da mi nije prvi put bi razmislio o tome da me pusti. Istina je da nisam briljirala, ali sam znala za prolaz.  Poludjela sam kad mi je to rekao. Da mi je samo rekao da nije dovoljno nikom ništa, a ovako mi se digne živac i dan danas kad se sjetim.

----------


## Marna

ivanche, točno znam taj feeling.
Ali nisam dala gušta i pokazati svoje emocije kad se već dotična držala gordo i nadmoćno (trbuščić se jedva nazirao, jer sam bila u prvom tromjesečju trudnoće!).

ivanche, uvjerena sam da si 100% znala za prolazno i prof je mogao bez riječi upisati ocjenu u indeks. 
Ipak, njegova akademska veličina si nije mogla dopustiti da jedna obična smrtnica ima pozitivno iz 1. puta polaganja! 

Ipak, neka te to ne obeshrabri i baš taj događaj neka te dodatno ojača!

bodo, ne brini za svoje godine, bit ćeš barem visokoobrazovana baba! :Wink: 
A to nije mala stvar!

----------


## nataša

> nataša prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja ovih dana tek upisujem..uf...nakon vaših priča...
>   imam završenu višu upravnu 96. godine i sad idem ispočetka diplomski studij
> 
> 
> Jel' ti rekoše da ne priznaju završenu višu školu?
> Tj. da ti ipak priznaju koji ispit?!
> ...


da, prizna se pomešto, nažalost puno manje nego bih očkivala, ja sam na višoj položila 28 ispita u dvije godine, a sad na visokoj imam 27?! i prizna mi se nekih 5-6 cijelih, i dio polovičnih....

vald neće bit strašno :/

----------


## veda

Ja sam jedna jako stara studentica prava. Prvu godinu završila u roku (svi ispiti u 6 mj) a onda po malo stagnirala i na kraju stala. Sad sam na 4 god. Trebala bi to završiti al mi ne ide. Tempo je lud, odem od doma u 8 ujutro, dođem u 8 navečer, malac cica cijelu noć (svaka 2 sata), na poslu moram biti skoncentrirana i jednostavno ne kužim kako dalje. Kad dođe vikend želim biti s malenim i opet od učenja ništa.
Želim završiti faks, samo mi fali motiva i vremena.

----------


## Marna

veda, okupile smo se na ovom pdf-u i hrabrimo se međusobno. :Smile: 
Znam da postoje razdoblja kad nedostaje i vremena i snage i volje, ali važno je ne odustati.

Nažalost, jedna moja kolegica je odustala (odslušala 4. god. i preostali su joj samo ispiti s te godine+diplomski), ali bez ikakve želje da bi se vratila učenju i diplomirala.
Šteta, jer je bila izvrstan student (sad je divna mama i bavi se poslom koji je svjetlosnim godinama daleko od njene struke).
Možda ju je to jako zaokupilo?!

Ljudi se s vremenom promijene.:/

----------


## argenta

Ne znam što je vama staro, ali meni se nekad činilo da ću se pokopati... trideseta na pragu a tek završila faks, ni dana staža   :Rolling Eyes:   A ipak sam uspjela, i završiti faks, i naučiti voziti, i zaposliti se, i to s dvoje djece. Tako da vam svima držim fige da ustrajete   :Love:

----------


## luci07

> Ne znam što je vama staro, ali meni se nekad činilo da ću se pokopati... trideseta na pragu a tek završila faks, ni dana staža    A ipak sam uspjela, i završiti faks, i naučiti voziti, i zaposliti se, i to s dvoje djece. Tako da vam svima držim fige da ustrajete


I ja se nadam ovakvom scenariju.  :Smile:  (samo s jednim djetetom)
Pri kraju sam s diplomskim i napokon se nazire kraj cijele te priče. :D Samo što me sad već hvata nestrpljivost pa mi je tlaka i to malo što još moram napisati i rokovi za prijavu koji će mi sve još otegnuti... Ali dobro, još malo...  :Smile:

----------


## bodo

ma i ja na pragu 30-ete,staža imam i viška,do mirovine ću ga nagurat oko 40 i kusur  :Laughing:  a viša tek na početku
Al kako mi je to oduvijek bila želja nadam se da ću dogurat do kraja,posebno kad se sjetim love koju izdvajam
A mm u sedmom nebu jer mu kolege vele da je njemu mrak kad sa studenticom spava  :Laughing:

----------


## skitnica

> ma i ja na pragu 30-ete,staža imam i viška,do mirovine ću ga nagurat oko 40 i kusur  a viša tek na početku
> Al kako mi je to oduvijek bila želja nadam se da ću dogurat do kraja,posebno kad se sjetim love koju izdvajam
> A mm u sedmom nebu jer mu kolege vele da je njemu mrak kad sa studenticom spava



sve isto i kod mene   :Laughing:

----------


## Marna

> Ne znam što je vama staro, ali meni se nekad činilo da ću se pokopati... trideseta na pragu a tek završila faks, ni dana staža    A ipak sam uspjela, i završiti faks, i naučiti voziti, i zaposliti se, i to s dvoje djece. Tako da vam svima držim fige da ustrajete


argenta, ma kakvi stare, pa ovdje smo sve studentice! :Grin: 
Eto, upisala sam i drugi faks, jer se osjećam mladom.

Ok, istina, upisala sam drugi faks radi kruha svagdašnjeg, ali priznajem da je u pitanju i moja velika ljubav i strast! :Smile:

----------


## ivanche

> Ne znam što je vama staro, ali meni se nekad činilo da ću se pokopati... trideseta na pragu a tek završila faks, ni dana staža    A ipak sam uspjela, i završiti faks, i naučiti voziti, i zaposliti se, i to s dvoje djece. Tako da vam svima držim fige da ustrajete


Ja ću biti sretna ako na pragu tridesete završim   :Grin:  Mi smo sve mlade u srcu   :Wink:  
Staža isto nemam niti dana, to ionako neće utjecati na duljinu i kvalitetu mog rada.  A kad smo kod staža, jel znate da i mi možemo dobiti godinu dana staža za rođenje djeteta ako smo upisane kao redoviti studenti? Samo što se onda kod kasnijeg obračunavanja to gleda kao godina sa 0 kn primanja. 
Sad ne znam da li mi je veliki propust što nisam išla za tim. Nekako mislim da nije. Jel uzimala to koja od vas?

Joj, tako sam zapela s učenjem. A meni je rok za diplomirati 10/2010, inače me prebacuju na bolonju i dobit ću još xyz ispita.   :Unsure:  
Baš me lovi panika. Znam da je to dosta vremena i da vjerojatno bez razloga paničarim, ali me stalno drži taj pritisak da neću stići.

----------


## Marna

ivanche, lijepo bi bilo da sve mame dobiju po godinu staža za svako dijete bile studentice ili ne. bilo plaćeno ili ne, majčinstvo je također veliki posao kojega obavljamo sa željom i ljubavlju! :Smile: 
Nisam provjerila tu info, ali sam imala priliku čuti o tome u par razgovora s nekim mamama.

Btw. pazi da vrijeme ne iscuri, ko' na pješčanom satu, makar se činilo da je godina dana puno!
Pokušaj ne misliti o tome, već malim koracima plagano postizati ciljeve (dakle jedan po jedan ispit - manje! do diplome!).

Ni sama nisam idealna što se tiče štrebanja (ponekad tražim posla po kući da ne bih sjedila za knjigom - i u najsitnije noćne sate, kad zapravo imam savršenu tišinu i mir!), ali znam da jednostavno moram i želim.

----------


## Marna

Zbog brzog tipkanja plagano=polagano  :Embarassed:

----------


## lucij@

Ma daj, ivanche, ne daj se!
Znaš ti koliko je godina dana? Čuda se stignu, čak i uz tri anđela, samo moraš imati jasan plan i dobro raspodijeliti vrijeme. Koliko imaš do kraja? A povremeno pročitaj ovu temu od prve do zadnje stranice za motivaciju. Ima ovdje cura zaista upornih mama!
Što se tiče te godine staža, ja sam je tražila. Ne mislim ni da je to nešto posebno dobro niti nešto posebno loše. Tko zna što će biti kada ću ja ići u mirovinu, to mi je svjetlosnim miljama daleko. Ja nekako uvijek uzmem što mi se nudi.

----------


## ivanche

Ma znam da je godina dana puno, imam ih još 4 i diplomski.  Ali tih 4 mi se čini kao da ih je 40   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lucij@

Ma kako neće. Pa meni se ovaj jedan čini kao nedostižan san.

----------


## Marna

> Ma kako neće. Pa meni se ovaj jedan čini kao nedostižan san.


Ma potpisujem, jer se točno ovako osjećam!

Ali motivirana sam s puno pozitivnog (i svog urođenog optimizma), a prije svega mi je motivacija moja obitelj! :Kiss: 

Zato, ne odustajte, koliko god se činilo teško ili nedostižno, na momente ...

----------


## argenta

> Ma kako neće. Pa meni se ovaj jedan čini kao nedostižan san.


Meni se nakon _mjeseci_ pripreme još u hodniku prije zadnjeg ispita (koji sam, dakako, prošla isprve i sa super ocjenom) činilo da ga nikad neću položiti i da sam kilometrima daleko od cilja. A za sat vremena, već je sve to izgledalo kao san. Normalno je da imamo tremu i ne možemo zamisliti da će jednom biti gotovo, ali makar probajte vizualizirati sebe s položenim svim ispitima. A onda se, kad se to i dogodi, vratite malo unatrag i vidjet ćete koliko je sve zapravo bilo brzo. E, da mi je ponoviti ono sedmo nebo u kojem sam bila ljetos   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Fae

Ja eto imam još 2 do kraja i napola gotov diplomski, ali nekako mi se  sve to čini jaaaaako puno posla još.
Idem na ispit krajem mjeseca i namjeravam ga položit, ali je problem u tome što mi ne možemo na ispite izlazit svaki mjesec ko na većini fakulteta, nego mi je za taj zadnji ispit rok tek oko 7.1. 2010!!

Sve mi se čini da ću ja u međuvremenu počet radit jer mi je predugo čekat 3,5 mjeseca! A onda ću si uzet par slobodnih dana ako ću moć i ić položit taj ispit...
Uf, kak sam si ja to sve isplanirala hahahaha

Bilo bi još bolje da nam odobre mjesečne rokove pa da budem gotova već krajem sljedećeg mjeseca   :Grin:

----------


## flower

jel tko ovdje da ide po bolonji. izlude me te zadace s rokom izvrsenja, nisam neki kampanjac ali volim si sama raditi rasporede, ovako se osjecam ko lutkica na kljucic koji navija netko drugi  :Grin:

----------


## spooky

Drage cure, veselo objavljujem da mi je molba odobrena i da nastavljam sa studijem - po bolonji naravno

Nadam se da ću uspjet uskladit djecu, posao i muža i računam na vašu podršku  :Grin:   8)

----------


## leonardica

Eto, i ja sam uz puno muke, truda, uspjela diplomirati (ekonomija) krajem prošle godine..Što se tiče želje, moram priznati da je splasnula nakon 6 padova jednog ispita zbog glupe koze, i izgubila sam bila svu nadu. Ne znam ni sama kako sam ga na kraju uspjela položiti. Valjda tako što je dok sam ja to godinama polagala mala toliko narasla  (sad ima 4 godi)  :Laughing:  da me je već mogla i ispitivati   :Laughing:  Uz dijete i posao : teško je to...Jako teško...Pogotovo malo dijete...Što se tiče čuvanja, MM, svekrva i ostatak obitelji su čuvali dok sam ja učila, ali ja sam obično učila navečer kad je tišina, a ovaj put to nisam mogla jer sam nakon 10 bila preumorna...A i ona briga, što ti dijetešce radi dok ti učiš, a inače smo nerazdvojne, ubija glavu...Misli bježe sa knjige. Ali, nekako-ja diplomirala :D  i dobila volju za dalje...ali, nekako mi je razum rekao da sam jedva ovo uspjela, a kamoli još...Mislim da bih čak i nastavila (završila sam trogodišnji studij), ali za visoku se jako malo prizna, polaže se razlika i još mi 4 godine ne bi ginule...A možda se i predomislim...Tek mi je 26   :Smile:

----------


## Sofija I Velika

Evo ja malo podižem temu, ustvari me na to potakao ispit, koji mi je sutra (prvi nakon poroda) pa sam u pola frke skužila da ja nemam šta radit po studentskim forumima, jer je ovo sad posve druga priča nego kad sam bila SAMO student. Uglavnom, '89. godište, beba će tek napunit pola godine, a ja ću ponovit drugu (koje sam pola propustila zbog problema u trudnoći), FF=> Filozofija-Engleski jezik i književnost. I samo čitam kako se vi lijepo snalazite i  :shock:

----------


## jkitanov

[quote="Sofija I Velika"]Evo ja malo podižem temu, ustvari me na to potakao ispit, koji mi je sutra (prvi nakon poroda)

Sretno na ispitu  :Kiss:  
Neka ti bude kao i meni. Prvi nakon poroda, beba mjesec dana i ja dobijem čistu peticu i na pismenom i na usmenom :D

----------


## snoopygirl

a ja upisala 2 godinu
i to 2 predmeta više jer imam cijelu 1. gotovu
bez tjelesnog i statistike(imam položeno) imam 8 veselih ispita, od čega 5 u ljetnom semestru. baš veselo....a počinjem radit za uskrs, znači 2 mjeseca predavanja, kuće i posla. fenomenalno. a ja flegma totalna čvrsto uvjerena da je to čas posla, samo ponekad me malkice zagolica kako ću ja to.........   :Rolling Eyes:  
valjda mi paše kad se krenu divit: svaka čast, kako ti to uspjevaš, posao, dijete, kuća.....moš mislit, pitajte me za par mjeseci   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Marna

spooky, leonardica, Sofija, snoopy, Fae, jkitanov i sve druge pozdravljam! :Smile: 

Ovih dana me pukla volja za učenjem, unatoč činjenici da sam dugo bila bez kapi energije - eto, radujem se da osjećam polet!

Sad kad sam se bacila na posao, osjećam da me zadana materija zanima, tj. ponovno dobiva svoj smisao - ne nalazim da mi je dosadno i naporno što moram izvježbati tisuće primjera.

Uh, mislila sam da ću stalno bit' letargična!:/

Dobro je da se okupljamo ovdje i hrabrimo!
Posebno me vesele pozitive kad neka od nas (ili neki tata student!) položi ispit (s peticom - štreberice jedne!) ili diplomira! :Smile:  :Kiss:

----------


## lucij@

A ja sam jučer pala usmeni dio ispita.
Dobra stvar je da ne moram ponovno na pismeni, samo usmeni i to ću izići za mjesec dana.
Nema mjesta tuzi, idemo dalje!
Pusa svima!

----------


## Marna

lucij@, ipak ima nešto i pozitivno u svemu tome, zar ne?
Eto, ostaje samo usmeni i sad znaš na čemu ćeš još poraditi i bit će uspješno!

Eto, ja krećem u misiju zvanu pripreme za pismeni (ocjenjuje asistentica!), a usmeni je posebna priča, ali neka, dobit ću ja svoj vrlo dobar u indeksiću.
Skromna sam, neću peeeeet! :Grin:

----------


## Marna

Isprikica zbog ponavljanja. :Embarassed: 
Da me ne prozovete gđa Eto (po nogometašu, koji ima i apostrof u prezimenu), zbog poštapalice.

----------


## lucij@

Ma Marna, šta 4, idi na 5!

Malo se zezam, ali čini mi se da sad kada sam mama puno temeljitije pripremam ispite nego kada sam bila samo studentica i kada smo svi, onako čoporativno cijela godina izlazili na ispite.
Sada tražim savršenstvo, ali eto, ni to nije dovoljno. Ili moji i njegovi kriteriji za savršenstvo nisu jednaki.
Anyway, ne želim više razmišljati o njihovim razlozima, ionako mogu još bolje naučiti.

----------


## snoopygirl

kod mene je ista stvar, samo savršenstvo i ništa više!
ali lako je bilo kad sam imala samo nekoliko ispita za položit, ljetni semesta samo 1 (ok ali je definitivno jedan od najtežih   :Grin:   , osnove ekonomije), pa dobit 5, sad me frka jer ja neznam učit za 2 ili 3. lovi me panika ako neznam sve, i onda ono malo zaboravim. na kraju se izmrcvarim, i u nedostatku vremena opet neznam sve.....uhhhh
treba ih 5 uspit položit i odma bi potpisala sve dvojkice....ali naravno kad krene učenje ide se na 5 ili ništa   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:  

sretno svima   :Heart:

----------


## tocekica

> treba ih X uspit položit i odma bi potpisala sve dvojkice....


potpisujem. za dvojkice  8)

----------


## Marna

Moram priznati da je mene počelo bit' sram, ako se ne prpremim 99,99%, odnosno da u nekim pitanjima baš "ne plivam kao ribica". :Embarassed: 

Ah, na prijašnjem smo studiju (u hepi 20.-tim!) čoporativno pokeraški blefirali! :Wink: 

To mi sad baš ne gre , hm, imam osjećaj da mi piše na čelu "ova se nije 100% spremila za ispit". :Grin: 
Dakle, štreberaj, ali i vrlo dobar je izvrstan!
Nisu ni dvojkice za odbacit'!
Da počnem ipak biti malko skromnija?!

----------


## Fae

> kod mene je ista stvar, samo savršenstvo i ništa više!
> ali lako je bilo kad sam imala samo nekoliko ispita za položit, ljetni semesta samo 1 (ok ali je definitivno jedan od najtežih    , osnove ekonomije), pa dobit 5, sad me frka jer ja neznam učit za 2 ili 3. lovi me panika ako neznam sve, i onda ono malo zaboravim. na kraju se izmrcvarim, i u nedostatku vremena opet neznam sve.....uhhhh
> treba ih 5 uspit položit i odma bi potpisala sve dvojkice....ali naravno kad krene učenje ide se na 5 ili ništa    
> 
> sretno svima


Kolegice, pa nemoj tako! Ja eto danas polagala makroekonomiju - dvojka je i više nego dobrodošla   :Grin:  

Naučila sam ja nju i više, ali valjda nisam rođena pod sretnom zvjezdom pa se moram dobrano namučit ako hoću dobit neku iole dobru ocjenu, i tako mi je tokom cijelog studija, učim i mučim, a rezultati....hmmmm....ne baš blistavi.....

Ugl, sutra su rezultati moje makroekonomije pa vam javim!   :Kiss:

----------


## Marna

Kad se sve zbroji, nije više ni važna ocjena nekog kolokvija/ispita koliko onaj dan obrane diplomskog rada odnosno diploma u tvojim rukama kao konačan rezultat.

Čini se kao daleka blistava zvijezda, ali zablistat će i na mom dlanu! :Wink:

----------


## leonardica

Ja sam uvijek učila za 5 i čudom se čudila kad sam dobila 2  :Laughing:  To su bili trenuci kad bih tim profesorima vratom zavrnula  :Smile:

----------


## spooky

Svečano objavljujem da sam nakon 6 godina počela sa učenjem  :Smile:   8)

----------


## Bodulica

Moje starije dijete je od sutra punoljetno :D , mlađe završava Oš, a ja privodim kraju prvu godinu faxa. Nekada mi studij nije bio niti u peti, zapravo sam uvijek govorila kako to nije za mene, ali sam se eto predomislila  :Smile:  . Znam da je teže studirati uz malu djecu, ali vidim po svojim kolegama da se može. Ponekad mi se čini da smo mi s obiteljima motiviraniji od ovih kojima je fax jedina obaveza, a to je zapravo i razumljivo jer vrijeme je na njihovoj strani. Nekad mi bude žao što se nisam ranije odlučila za nastavak školovanja, ali kod mene je sve tako nekako naopako  :Laughing:  Ma dobro mi je i ovako,  jer kad god idem potjerati djecu da zagriju stolicu oni mi vrlo ubrzo uzvrate da bi i sama trebala uzeti knjigu u ruke. Sretno svima!

----------


## argenta

> Kad se sve zbroji, nije više ni važna ocjena nekog kolokvija/ispita koliko onaj dan obrane diplomskog rada odnosno diploma u tvojim rukama kao konačan rezultat.


Ovo potpisujem. Kad se samo sjetim koliko mi je puta mama govorila da me nitko nikad neće pitati za ocjene, a ja se nadala da nije u pravu... A kad sam tražila posao stvarno apsolutno nikoga nije zanimalo koliko sam zapravo bila dobra tijekom studija, ni stipendije, ni nagrade, ništa... samo komadić papira da sam završila. Stvarno se osjećaš k'o bedak za silan trud   :Mad:

----------


## Marna

argenta, marljivost i rad se uvijek isplate. :Smile: 
Znanje je imanje. 
Naravno da boli kad se ne cijeni tvoje znanje i kad uviđaš da je važan "samo taj papir" zvan diploma!
Ali tvoje unutarnje zadovoljstvo ti nitko ne može oduzeti.
Ili imati u vidu žalosnu činjenicu da mnogi ljudi na ovoj planeti nemaju istu šansu da se obrazuju odnosno pravo slobodnog izbora.

Ali ovo bi skrenulo raspravu u drugom smjeru, što naravno, nije tema o kojoj raspravljamo!

----------


## snoopygirl

> snoopygirl prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kod mene je ista stvar, samo savršenstvo i ništa više!
> ali lako je bilo kad sam imala samo nekoliko ispita za položit, ljetni semesta samo 1 (ok ali je definitivno jedan od najtežih    , osnove ekonomije), pa dobit 5, sad me frka jer ja neznam učit za 2 ili 3. lovi me panika ako neznam sve, i onda ono malo zaboravim. na kraju se izmrcvarim, i u nedostatku vremena opet neznam sve.....uhhhh
> treba ih 5 uspit položit i odma bi potpisala sve dvojkice....ali naravno kad krene učenje ide se na 5 ili ništa    
> 
> sretno svima  
> 
> ...


uuu onda čekamo rezultate!  :D 
ja nemam makro, ja sam na stručnom studiju, makro mi je na prelazu kad završim ove moje godine pa budem fulll luda i upišem prelaz + dvije   :Rolling Eyes:   in my dreams, ali ponekad se volim zamišljat kako rasturam i to   :Grin:

----------


## rossa

evo nakon čitanja ovog posta, i onog Kako pobijediti sebe sam rekla sebi dosta za.ebancije pređi s riječi na djela i evo od utorka do danas sam svaku večer nakon što bi bebuška zaspala pisala seminar. sad je to gotovo i od sutra prelazim na gradivo za ispit. nakon 3 godine od zadnjeg položenog ispita trebalo mi je nešto lagano za početak.
sad tako još svaku večer sljedećih godinu dana i možda uspijem diplomirati na vrijeme do listopada 2010.

fala, fala

----------


## lasada

Napisala sam jedan post već na ovoj temi pa me zanima da li ima netko od vas studenata da mi odgovori na sljedeće: Naime, kako sam se ispisala 2007. godine iz EFZG-a kao apsolvent na stručnom studiju 3-godišnjem smjer "Trgovinsko poslovanje" ostalo mi je 9 ispita do kraja al ispisala sam se razlog čitajte u gore postu da se ne ponavaljam. Pošto sad živim na Plitvicama u Gospići ima stručni studij ekonomike poduzetništva to je odsjek inače spada pod Riječki studij, mogu li tražiti od njih da mi priznaju ispite položene sa EFZG-a pa da položim razliku predmeta i završim fax jer su dosta srodni ta dva studija. Molim vas ako netko zna odgovor prije nego njima pošaljem mail u GS. Hvala vam unaprijed!

----------


## snoopygirl

pitaj profesora koji drži taj predmet tu u Gospiću. Sve zavisi od profesora, meni do sad nije ni jedan ispit odbijen i sad čekam odgovor na mail da mi profesorica prizna Statistiku.... to bi me spasilo

----------


## lasada

Hvala ti na savjetu svejedno ću morati mailati voditelja odsjeka i molila bih ako ima netko još da zna za tako nešto jer ne vidim razloga da mi ne priznaju ispite. TNX!

----------


## argenta

> Hvala ti na savjetu svejedno ću morati mailati voditelja odsjeka i molila bih ako ima netko još da zna za tako nešto jer ne vidim razloga da mi ne priznaju ispite. TNX!


Ne znam ti pomoći u konkretnom slučaju, ali iz iskustva mogu reći da se uvijek bolje prolazi kad dođeš osobno. Nekako je teže odbiti osobu od "krvi i mesa" nego komadić elektronske pošte (osobito ako ste njom zatrpani...) Ja sam u osobnim kontaktima riješila gotovo sve svoje probleme i molbe, a i profama je lakše da ne "ostane trag" ako je nešto eventualno ne skroz po propisima  (a bilo je i toga)   :Grin:

----------


## lasada

ok. Sve mi je jasno. Ustvari mislim krenuti ako se uspijem dobro informirati rješavati to sa faxom iduću jesen jer Laru još dojim i ona trenutno ne može bez mene a može maximalno 2 sata u komadu inače plače i nemogu je ni tata ni djed i baka smiriti već sve isprobano mama je bitna. Tako da ću ja otići u GS i pitati konkretno pro voditelja što uraditi i koliko će me koštati jer sve ovisi i dalje o financijama pošto MM sam radi i nas je petero u 2 stana, tj. mi i starci koji su nezaposleni a bolesni. Ja sa svojom srednjom ovdje u parku ne mogu dobiti posao ni za čistačicu jer nemamo veze pa bih završila fax i raspititi ću se u GS a tebi *argenta* hvala najljepša i   :Kiss:

----------


## snoopygirl

> lasada prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hvala ti na savjetu svejedno ću morati mailati voditelja odsjeka i molila bih ako ima netko još da zna za tako nešto jer ne vidim razloga da mi ne priznaju ispite. TNX!
> 
> 
> Ne znam ti pomoći u konkretnom slučaju, ali iz iskustva mogu reći da se uvijek bolje prolazi kad dođeš osobno. Nekako je teže odbiti osobu od "krvi i mesa" nego komadić elektronske pošte (osobito ako ste njom zatrpani...) Ja sam u osobnim kontaktima riješila gotovo sve svoje probleme i molbe, a i profama je lakše da ne "ostane trag" ako je nešto eventualno ne skroz po propisima  (a bilo je i toga)


meni je za sad prošlo sve mailom (pu pu ne urekla se   :Grin:  )
trebaš vidit kakve ja mailove pišem   :Grin:   :Laughing:   to se ne odbija   :Grin:

----------


## lasada

Mislim da ću ja poslati prvo mail voditelju a onda otići tamo razgovarati sa njim šta i kako. TNX   :Love:

----------


## argenta

> meni je za sad prošlo sve mailom (pu pu ne urekla se   )
> trebaš vidit kakve ja mailove pišem     to se ne odbija


Pa svatko ima jaku stranu: ti prste, ja okice  :Trep trep:  
 :Grin:  Samo je važno da je prepoznamo i okrenemo u svoju korist.

----------


## snoopygirl

bila danas kod profesorice  :D 
jučer mi je odgovorila, čule se telefonom i naručila me danas u 11 pa kasnije u 2. U prevodu, čekala sam cjeli dan (ustala u 5.30 da stignem na katamaran   :Mad:  )

sve i svemu, isplatilo se!  :D  Ispit priznat, profesorica je super.
ode zadnji bonus, od sad treba pošteno zagrijat stolicu   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:  

e, uspjela sam dogovorit (još čekam 1 odgovor i sutra imam tlf poziv za drugi) da odslušam dosta predmeta sad u zimskom semestru šta bi trebala u ljetnom (tada radim), složila si dosta solidan raspored da ne šetam previše. svaki dan sam sve više iznenađena susretljivošću profesora, stvarno su me iznenadili.
eto!

----------


## makita

Uff, ne ide me pisanje diplomskog  :Sad:  
Ja sve nešto pripremam izdaleka  :Mad:

----------


## snoopygirl

a meni izbacili jedan predmet   :Mad:  
kao previše bodova, za 0,25   :Rolling Eyes:  
a svi živi pričaju o ta 2 predmeta više i sad kao nemože. u biti nikako nemože ali ih nude na upisima. mislim stvarno..... logika baj baj...

----------


## Marna

makita, zašto ne ide? Gdje je "stalo" pisanje?
Motivacija? Nedostatak ideje? Umor? Zasićenost?

Hrabro, makita, ako je diplomski u pitanju!
Možeš ti to, jer si odvalila velik dio puta, a diplomski je još jedna stanica do konačnog cilja.

Uostalom, cjeloživotno učenje i stručno usavršavanje nam je sudbina!
Sama diploma nije garancija za posao do penzije.
Već se vidim kao nonica s cvikerima koja je upisala n-ti fakultet. :Grin: 
Jer što je važnije: imati ili biti?

----------


## spooky

Eto, cure, imam još točno 10 dana do ispita...učim, da ...
...nadam se prolazu i misim si kako bi taj prolaz bio odličan poticaj za dalje

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Evo i ja sam se uhvatila učenja. Krajnje je vrijema da položim koji ispit. Izabrala sam jedan tako osrednji, ni pretežak niti lagan. Nadam se da ću položit, to će mi biti najbolja motivacija za dalje  :Smile:  .

----------


## ivanche

Evo i ja sam dala još jedan  :D  i to dok su svi troje bili bolesni. Isto je bio osrednji, ali sad mi je puuno lakše. Osjećam se bliže cilju.

----------


## jkitanov

Evo meni 8 dana do ispita, a knjige prebacujem po podovima soba.   :Laughing:  Učim dok miško spava, a pomoći niodkud. Molila sam sveki da dođe koji sat na dan šetati miška, no toliko je zauzeta da nemože. Kad nije zauzeta, prehlađena....Sveki kaže da pauziram godinu, no nepada mi na pamet jer sam platila 10000kn i želim to privesti kraju dok sam na porodiljnom, pa makar učila cijele noći. To mi je dalo inata da još jače stisnem. MM radi do 16-17, pa kada dođe kući vrijeme provodimo u zajedničkim šetnjama. Ma završit ću ja to.

----------


## Irchi

Nakon 3,5 godine sam, prije kojih mjesec i pol dana konačno položila ispit (najteži na cijelom faksu) i sad spremam još jedan koji je za 6 dana. Nije baš da ću se proslaviti jer mi se jako teško koncentrirati i mislima sam već na porodu (sad sam 35 tj.). Drž te mi fige da mi barem malo progledaju kroz prste. I ako dam ovaj ostaje mi samo 1 do diplome. Uh!

----------


## XENA

Drage curke svima vam se divim, ja vam imam jaku želju i volju upisati fax moj poslodavac bi sudjelovao u jednom djelu troška. Sretno udana 5 gd. ,majka djevojćice od 3ipol gd. Kada sam zvršila srednju fax mi nije bio ni na kraj pameti ali sada sam se stvarno zagrijala pošto sam željna znanja i želim biti što bolja u svom poslu a znam da mi fax dugoroćno donosi određeni ststus i bolju plaću. Pošto je za fax bitna podrška najbližih zanima me dali ste ju vi imale? MM mi je nekako sumnjiv ,imam filing da se boji što će moj upis na fax znaćiti za njega po pitanju obaveza(kuća,dijete,i naše zajednićko vrijeme)

----------


## jkitanov

Ma može se sve, samo treba imati jaaaaaaaaaaku volju i poticaj. Ja nisam mogla nakon srednje studirati, nego sam sa 18 počela raditi. Upisala sam studij uz rad iste god kad sam se udala i počela zidati kuću. Nisam imala ni posao na neodređeno. Faks mi je 200km od kuće. Radila sam do porodiljnog i tr putovala na faks, pa na posao, pa operi mm gača, čarapa.... Sad nemogu vjerovati da je sve pri kraju, imam posao na neodređeno, kuća skoro gotova, par ispita do kraja, a imam i  mišića koji pajki kraj nas.

----------


## spooky

Moj muž meni daje veliku podršku i jako sam mu zahvalna zbog toga. Imam volju i nadam se da će sve ići po planu. Prije mj. dana sam dala prvi ispit nakon 6 godine i bio je odličan feeling. Trenutačno se "zabavljam" sa seminarom i Karlom Marxom, ali znam da ću uspjeti. Ne priznajem poraz ovaj put. Imam cilj i slijepo putujem k njemu... 8)   :Saint:

----------


## ivanche

Dala sam još jedan  :D još 2 do cilja!!!
Ne bih niti ja mogla bez podrške, pogotovo MMa, a i cijele šire obitelji. 
Razgovaraj s njim pa vidi što on misli o tome. Ako ništa drugo fizički je nemoguće biti na više mjesta odjednom i potrebna je reorganizacija vremena pa ionako ne možeš puno bez dogovora.

----------


## Fae

Eto i mene nakon dugo vremena....

Položila i ja jučer predzadnji ispit....još samo 1 pa da dovršim diplomski  :D

----------


## XENA

Veliki pozdrav svim mamama studenticama, ja sam sjela i poprićala sa svojim dragim, obavjestila obitelj inadređene da krećem nagodinu na fax  :Grin:  
Sada krećem u nabavu literature za prijemni i veselim se tome iako me je u isto vrijeme i strah, ipak mi je to sve skupa jedna nepoznanica, ali sve vi ste jedan dokaz da se može kada se hoće!  :Heart:

----------


## spooky

go girl! 8)

----------


## luci07

Cure, sretno svima i samo ne odustajte! Ja sam se teškom, teškom mukom primila knjige nakon par godina pauze, mislila sam da nikad neću završiti! Pred par tjedana sam diplomirala!   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## XENA

> Cure, sretno svima i samo ne odustajte! Ja sam se teškom, teškom mukom primila knjige nakon par godina pauze, mislila sam da nikad neću završiti! Pred par tjedana sam diplomirala!


 :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## tocekica

ja se nisam pomakla s mjesta   :Sad:  3 ispita i diplomski . sveki koja mi je trebala uzet Petra nemre ga čuvati. muž isto nemre-nitko mi nemože pričuvati djete ni 2 sata dnevno-a svi su se nudili   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Fae

Meni je mama bila spas...mi smo znali kod nje biti od pon-pet dok bi ja učila, a onda za vikend išli doma. Bilo je teško i meni i njoj, pa i mm-u, ali to je bilo naše ulaganje, na neki način, u budućnost. Sada kada S. ide u vrtić je puuuno lakše. Sada znam da imam vremena od 9 - 3 za učenje i od toga iskoristim min 2-3 sata, a ako se baš ufuram onda i svih 6.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Mene u ponedjeljak čeka jedan kolokvij, a u srijedu ispit.
Dugo nisam učila, a sad sam prijavila 2 ispita sa dva dana razmaka.
Nisam baš imala idealne uvjete za učenje, MM je na putu i sav je u poslu, ali nadam se položit te ispite. 
Da se malo razveselim pred Božić.  :Smile:  
To će mi biti najbolji poticaj za dalje.

----------


## jkitanov

> ja se nisam pomakla s mjesta   3 ispita i diplomski . sveki koja mi je trebala uzet Petra nemre ga čuvati. muž isto nemre-nitko mi nemože pričuvati djete ni 2 sata dnevno-a svi su se nudili



 :Love:  
I ja sama u istoj situaciji, no mežemo mi to za inat svima.
Prekjučer sam čak bila i na predavanju 2sata. Miška šetao  mm oko faksa. Kako su me samo redovni studenti gledali kad smo mm+ bebač u Mt i ja stigli na faks.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Položila sam ispit danas  :Preskace uze:  

Ponukana današnjim uspjehom odmah sam se prihvatila učenja za jako, jako težak ispit idući mjesec. Baš mi je ovo trebalo da konačno krenem.

----------


## puntica

> Položila sam ispit danas  
> 
> Ponukana današnjim uspjehom odmah sam se prihvatila učenja za jako, jako težak ispit idući mjesec. Baš mi je ovo trebalo da konačno krenem.


čestitam   :Klap:

----------


## we&baby

cure drage, vrijedne mame i pametne studentice

citam vas i pratim, i navijam za vasu ( i svoju) upornost.

ne zavrsavaju pametni, nego uporni

ja u prvom mj putujem za Hr, zavrsit faks...  :Rolling Eyes:  

i mene je pritisnuo sistem, rok za diplomirati po starom sist. je 2010!  :Embarassed:  

ima jos koja mama sa FTHM?

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> dunja&vita:-))) prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Položila sam ispit danas  
> 
> Ponukana današnjim uspjehom odmah sam se prihvatila učenja za jako, jako težak ispit idući mjesec. Baš mi je ovo trebalo da konačno krenem.
> 
> 
> čestitam



Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## chora

pozdrav svima...ovdje jedna trudnica.....4 mjeseca.....

Imam pitanje...i tražim sugestiju

naime, imam VŠS i stalan (nadam se) posao u državnoj službi....i trenutno sam odustala od faksa kojeg sam započela 2007.g. jer mi je ostalo previše ispita....nisam stigla uz posao dati sve ispite, ostalo mi je još jako puno....i jedan prof.me ne pušta nakon 7 puta....koma......a beba mi je najbitnija i odnosi u obitelji jer i muž ima raznorazne kvalifikacije za polagat ....bitne za posao i to JAKO, pa on stalno uči i ne mogu se na na njega osloniti. tako sam odlučila.. Imam i svekrvu koja može uskočiti.

Planiram upisati jedan privatni studij, koji se nastavlja na moju VŠS, i traje 2 godine. I onda sam spec.oecc. (po bolonji)

I sad ja vas pitam...pošto mi je ovo prva beba i treba se roditi u srpnju 2010...da li da to upisujem u rujni 2010. dok sam još s bebom doma jednu godinu ili da kad beba navrši godinu dana i ja krenem na posao. Predavanja su svaki dan od 17-20.30.
Koliko je to izvedivo?

----------


## makita

Ha, čuj, sve ti je kako se organiziraš i što ti je prioritet. 

 :/ 
Znam, grozni su to odgovori, al pitanje je koliko ti je to što namjeravaš bitno da sebi sve duge stvari više ili manje tome podrediš. Znaš, ponekad nije teško preokrenut dnevnu rutinu, dati nekom bebu na čuvanje...a ponekad je to nemoguća misija. 

Ja sam osobno takva da mrzim što mi je ostalo nekoliko ispita, ali ipak mi se nije dalo djecu podredit ispitima. Tek kad su sjeca bila zdrava, dobro...ja sam učila. Takav režim je značio da je studij išao polaaako i da se otegao mnogo. Nisam sretna zbog toga, al se veselim da je uskoro kraj. 
I još nešto, financije također treba u tom svemu nekako posložit, i svakodnevni život, a i studij koštaju  :Wink:  a jeddan negativni bonus je da me nakon faksa ne čeka posao  :Sad:  
Pa sad ti imaj motivacije :?   :Sad:

----------


## jkitanov

Trudna, s posla na faks, uči, spremaj, radi.....
Sad budem sretna da ga mm ili sveki pričuvaju sat-dav da nešto naučim. 
Dala sam prekjučer još jedan ispit i to uz miška bolesnog. Iuz napomenu da mi je faks 200km od kuće :D  
Još dva ispita  ovaj mj, pa koji idući i brojim sitno :D  :D  :D

----------


## makita

P.S. Žao mi je bilo što nisam stigla napisat optimističnu rečenicu danas. Malo sam se zaplela u svakodnevnim obavezama. 
Kad se osvrnem da sam prije godinu dana isto imala 2 djece i 5 ispita, a sad još dovršit diplomski, zvuči malo bolje. 
Svakako, prije djece i uz njih, meni je moj faks priuštio mnoga mnoga odricanja. Al ću zato kad diplomiram profeštat  :Joggler:   :Preskace uze:   :Sing:

----------


## chora

naravno da treba odrediti prioritete....
ali konkretno me zanima...
1. da li je bolje upisati faks dok sam doma ovu jednu godinu s bebom i biti doma s njom do 17h pa otići na predavanje koje je 7 km od stana
ili 
2.upisati kad bude beba stara 1 godinu pa onda to gurati uz posao.
napominjem da imam super svekrvu, a kojom živimo, pa kuhanje i pranje, i pričuvati bebu nije problem

----------


## Fae

Ja osobno sam tu prvu godinu bila ekstremno iscrpljena jer moj S. nije nikako spavao do čak pune 2 godine....tako da mislim da ti je najbolje vidjet kako će biti s bebom ta 2 mjeseca pa onda ako misliš da ćeš to moć upiši, a ako ne....uvijek možeš nagodinu...

----------


## call me mommy

> naravno da treba odrediti prioritete....
> ali konkretno me zanima...
> 1. da li je bolje upisati faks dok sam doma ovu jednu godinu s bebom i biti doma s njom do 17h pa otići na predavanje koje je 7 km od stana
> ili 
> 2.upisati kad bude beba stara 1 godinu pa onda to gurati uz posao.
> napominjem da imam super svekrvu, a kojom živimo, pa kuhanje i pranje, i pričuvati bebu nije problem


ja bi na tvom mjestu iskoristila tu godinu doma sa bebom.pogotovo ako ces ju imati kome ostaviti a i sama kazes na par sati. 
nemoj mislit da ce biti lako jer nece,,,ali nas ima jos puno kaj guramo to sve zajedno,,pa eto ide.

----------


## jkitanov

Joj i jedno i drugo mi je patnja. Neznam šta je gore, kad je mali pa nezna neke stvari ili kad je veliki pa kad plaće za mamom. Moj je sa mjesec dana išao samnom na ispit jer siki stalno. A kumina curica od 3g, kad smo na faksu stalno ju traži na mob i pita kada će doći. Meni je lakše bilo učiti i otići na ispit kada je bio mjesec dana, nego sada. Večina novorođenčadi spava prvo vrijeme i po18 sati na dan, a djete koje uči hodati, pričati.... treba puno više pažnje. 
Moj je miš jučer imao predavanje, ja učim na glas i čitam mu umjesto slikovnice, a sa 2 god će mu to biti dosadno.

----------


## ivanche

Moje iskustvo ti je i sa dojenčetom i sa djetetom od godinu dana, i lakše je dok su manji. I to je prva stvar koju mi je pedijatrica rekla na pregledu sa mjesec dana   :Laughing:  da učim dok su mali jer kasnije neću imati šanse. 
Ako ćeš nakon posla ići na predavanja nećeš imati ništa od dana sa svojim djetetom, a ovako ćeš većinu dana biti s njim, a to vrijeme koje ćeš biti na predavanju može kvalitetno provesti s tatom ili bakom, ili što je najvjerojatnije, spavajući.

----------


## argenta

Iz osobnog iskustva, cure su u pravu. Lakše je kad su manji. Nije ni onda lako, osobito psihički kad moraš ostaviti kikića nekome, ali kad malo narastu, pa uz to gurati i posao... meni zvuči kao nemoguća misija. I fizički, ali opet i psihički -- kad bi uopće viđala dijete? Ja bih na tvom mjestu čak razmislila da produljim porodiljni kako mi se posao i faks ne bi preklapali uz pažnje gladnog dvogodišnjaka.

----------


## boa

Ja bih ti rekla što prije upišeš to ćeš prije završiti. Ja sam isto VŠS i upisala sam isto nastavak studija (u istoj branši) kada je mlađa curka imala 9 mj. I ok, sad sam već pri kraju. 
Biti će ti teže kada počneš raditi, ali ako ćeš već ići biti će ti žao prekinuti studij.

----------


## chora

a kako je dojenjem......?

ak ja odem na 3 sata do faksa...a beba mora sisati...ako to onda riješim...može baka dati na flašicu moje mlijeko?

jer mi je netko rekao da beba ne želi više sistati ako mu se da flašica...

netko mi je rekao da produljim porodiljski...kak to?

----------


## boa

Moja je s 9 mj. več jela na žlicu pa nije osjetila baš neki nedostatak hrane u ta 3 sata. Sa mnom ide cura koja je rodila za vrijeme 2. god i nastavila studirati. Uglavnom, malo je preskakala predavanja a malo je ranije odlazila s predavanja zbog sisanja, profesori su joj puštali raniji odlazak. Izlazila je na ispite i kolokvije i to je to. sve se može. glavno da imaš nekog pouzdanog tko ti može pričuvati bebu.
ne znam ništa o produljivanju porodiljnog a da ne ostaneš bez posla ili bez novaca.

----------


## jkitanov

> a kako je dojenjem......?
> 
> ak ja odem na 3 sata do faksa...a beba mora sisati...ako to onda riješim...može baka dati na flašicu moje mlijeko?
> 
> jer mi je netko rekao da beba ne želi više sistati ako mu se da flašica...
> 
> netko mi je rekao da produljim porodiljski...kak to?


Moj sisa svaki tren kad sam njegovim vidokrugu, a neki dan sam ga ostavila s mm i sveki na *7* sati jer sam išla na ispit. I to baš kada je šmrcav i bolestan. Kad sam došla kući od dve bočice koje sam mu izdojila, popio je  samo 30ml na čašu. Zamjenio me sa vodom i čajem. Malo je i jeo, a kaže sveki da je bio super.
Kad je bio manji, mm bi ga šetao oko faksa u Mt, a bočica mog izdojenog u đepu, pa se šetaju i cuclaju. 
Jedini pametni savjet bi ti dala da uz svu organizaciju probaš naći tetu spremačicu (ako već nemaš) pa dio vremena uštediš bar na spremanje.

----------


## argenta

> Jedini pametni savjet bi ti dala da uz svu organizaciju probaš naći tetu spremačicu (ako već nemaš) pa dio vremena uštediš bar na spremanje.


Ja, npr., nisam imala para za tetu čistačicu, a mm je radio za dvoje, tako da je meni povremeno preko vikenda uskakala mama za čišćenje. Samo što bi napomenula da to _ne_ očekujem kad jednom položim ispite. A ako nemaš mamu, možda se možeš dogovoriti sa sestrom, prijateljicom, rodicom, kumom...?

----------


## makita

Meni je bilo koma što sam ja psihički iscrpljena i nisam  100% za igru  :Sad:  
Zato sam zvala preko praznika nećakinju koja ima 11 godina na igru i čuvanje dok ja pišem na kompiću

----------


## ruza

da vas utjesim  :Smile: 
redovan student matematike upisala se 04.rodila na redovnoj 3god studija(nisam pala niti jednu god.)i danas diplomirala s 24godine  :Smile: 
diplomski+10 predmeta pred komisijom  :Smile: 
kako je bilo?prenaporno,užasno iscrpljujuće,kuća mi izgleda kao bomba(a pogotovo pred ispite)..mm uskakao ko lud,dala sam ispita ko luda i ne sjecam se broja.....
osjecam se kao da mi je pao kamen sa duse...ponovo rodjena...
trudna sam 35 tjedana,i tek od danas imam osjecaj da sam trudna  :Smile:  u smislu da se ne trebam zivcirati oko knjige  :Smile:

----------


## boa

Bravo ruza !!! 

Stvarno se zaista može. Da je ponekad teško - je. Ja u vrijeme ispitnih rokova doslovno padam s nogu. Radim još od 8-16 h, klinci, večera i sve to, i onda učenje od 21-24 kad klinke spavaju. I ujutro na posao, klinci u vrtić itd...  Ali sve je to za bolje sutra. Mislim da ulažem time u svoju obitelj, jer ćemo imati više novaca (od veće plaće) pa time ću valjda moći i više priuštiti svojoj djeci. Tako nam je kad smo se odlučile školovat u 30-ima.

----------


## jkitanov

Bravo za Ružu Ramba i malog Bracu

----------


## Lovranka

Curke, da vas nešto pitam. Razmišljam o postdiplomskom. Mali bi taman imao dvije godine. Predavanja su većinom od 2 do 7 navečer, tako da bi dolazila kad bi već bio u krevetu. Sad sam 24 sata s njim i ne znam kako bi to podnio. Razmišljam da ga upišem u vrtić jer mi jutra trebaju za učenje, a trebala bi puno vremena provoditi u knjižnici... Dakle, samo bi ga vikendom vidjela!!! Strašno! Kako ste vi organizirali vrijeme? Da ga ne upišem u vrtić pa da jutra provodim s njim, ali kako bi provodila istraživanja, išla u knjižnicu, pisala seminarske... čini mi se neizvedivim. Još živim na selu, fax je u drugom gradu... I nitko mi ne može čuvati malog osim muža koji radi do 3... Dajte mi neki savjet, pliiz!!! Ne želim da mi dijete pati zbog toga što me nema uz sebe... a volim ga strašno, i zbog njega bi išla dalje, da mu osiguram dostojan život...

----------


## Fae

Eto da se i vama pohvalim da sam napkon položila zadnji ispit!!!!!!! Još da diplomski zgotovim i to je to!!!! Jedan akademski obrazovan građanin više  :Very Happy:

----------


## mašnica

Čestitke Fae! Ja sam apsolvent ali pred porodom i nemam pojma kad ću završiti...imam još dosta ispita za položiti i ne znam kako i da li će to uopće ići s bebom. A sama sam si kriva dosta sam se uljenila i nisam već neko vrijeme niti učila niti izašla na ispit....

----------


## Fae

Hvala ti draga...ja sam se prislilila da završim prije nego rodim....a s ovim zadnjim muku mučim već više od godinu dana i sada sam ga iz 7mog (!!) pokušaja napokon položila.....Kreni pomalo...mene su stiskali i rokovi za diplomiranje pa i to ima malo veze, a uz to i mm i sveki  :Rolling Eyes:  "Pa kad ćeš, pa hoćeš li..." i tako.....sad mi više nema ko kaj reći  :Klap: 
Ali me zato mama danas nasmijala kad sam joj javila da sam položila pa kaže: i kaj češ sad? sad više nemaš kaj za učiti! najbolje da upišeš još jedan fakultet :Laughing:

----------


## makita

Došao je i današnji dan: DIPLOMIRALA SAM :Very Happy:

----------


## Peterlin

> Došao je i današnji dan: DIPLOMIRALA SAM


Čestitam! 

 :Klap:

----------


## Dijana

Cure, strašne ste, svaka čast! Čestitam! :Very Happy:

----------


## Fae

Da podignem ovaj topic iz prašine sa dobrom vijesti: jučer sam i ja napokon diplomirala!!!

----------


## makita

> Da podignem ovaj topic iz prašine sa dobrom vijesti: jučer sam i ja napokon diplomirala!!!


 :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## jkitanov

:Klap: Sa zakašnjenjem čestitke svima :Klap: 

Ja brojim još tri ispita do kraja

----------


## tina55

svim curama koje su diplomirale velika čestitka sa zakašnjenjem (jer sam tek sad skužila ovu temu)
i ja sam apsolvent, pišem diplomski...i nadam se da ću uskoro diplomirati

----------


## makita

> svim curama koje su diplomirale velika čestitka sa zakašnjenjem (jer sam tek sad skužila ovu temu)
> i ja sam apsolvent, pišem diplomski...i nadam se da ću uskoro diplomirati


 :Klap:

----------


## samamama

> Ali me zato mama danas nasmijala kad sam joj javila da sam položila pa kaže: i kaj češ sad? sad više nemaš kaj za učiti! najbolje da upišeš još jedan fakultet


ovo me nasmijalo  :Smile:  ja radim upravo to
zavrsila sam fax prije 4 godine, a ove godine upisala drugi. Prvi je bio radi gusta i bio je ono sto sam stvarno htjela, a ovaj drugi je radi prezivljavanja  :Smile:  Sa prvim sam diplomirala umjetnost, a sada krecem na ekonomiju !
eto, ima nas i takvih  :Smile: 

bas mi je ljep citati kako ste diplomirale cure, eto, nadam se da cu se i ja uspjeti izboriti sa svime., nadam se da ce mi sin od ove godine biti zdraviji, da necu morati previse izostajati sa posla i nadam se da sa faksom necu imati previse muke i problema jer taj posao i onako vec radim, jednino je problem sto svoj rad ne mogu potpisati sa diplomirani umjetnik lol :D

----------


## klaudija

Pridružujem se klubu!!

Jučer sam dala svoj prvi ispit na drugoj godini, koračić sam bliže diplomi  :Smile: 
sad imam malo više motivacije i volje za dalje  :Smile:

----------


## laumi

i ja se nadam uskoro pridružiti vam se ovdje
ovaj mjesec predajem papire za magisterij, nadam se da ću upasti

----------


## makita

> i ja se nadam uskoro pridružiti vam se ovdje
> ovaj mjesec predajem papire za magisterij, nadam se da ću upasti


 MA zar nije to ukinuto na svim sveučilištima. Sad postoji samop postdiplomski, magisterija nema. Ili...

----------


## laumi

ma da, to je postdiplomski studij

----------


## tina55

još jedna mama diplomirala prošli tjedan  :Smile: 
sređujem papire i čekam dodjelu i razmišljam o postdiplomskom na ekonomiji, ima li netko iskustva iz prve ruke? baš me zanima

----------


## luci07

Čestitam, tina!  :Smile:

----------


## Nikolina_S

Ova tema ko da je pala s neba  :Smile:  toliko mi je dala vjere i povjerenja i svašta da vam to svima nemogu ni opisati. Divno je vidjeti da je toliko mama - studentica uspjelo izbalansirati oba dvije strane i u obje biti uspješne. Čestitam vam svima i nadam se da ću vam se i ja jednom pohvaliti da sam uspjela. Da se pridružujem vašem klubu i da sam diplomirala. Ostao mi je još jedan semestar no sada će mi biti lakše i odslušati ga i dati ispite kad vidim da je mnogo vas to uspjelo i da to nije nemoguća misija  :Smile:  Hvala na nadi  :Smile:

----------


## klaudija

Tina55, i ja čestitam!!!

Nikolina_S, čekamo da se pohvališ!! Ja jedva čekam da napišem ovo što si ti napisala, da imam još jedan semestar.. no, ispit po ispit, semestar po semestar..

Sretno svima s učenjem i polaganjem ispita!!

----------


## jkitanov

Čestitke svim mamama uz knjigu, ja sam gotova, radim diplomski....

----------


## makita

> još jedna mama diplomirala prošli tjedan 
> sređujem papire i čekam dodjelu i razmišljam o postdiplomskom na ekonomiji, ima li netko iskustva iz prve ruke? baš me zanima


 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## krumpiric

čestitke  :Smile:

----------


## tina55

hvala svima na čestitkama
svim mamama studenticama sretno, znam i sama da nije lako, ja sam cijeli diplomski napisala tipkajući samo jednom rukom, u drugoj sam uvijek držala svoju mazu  :Smile: , ali da se natipkati i jednim prstom, samo hrabro  :Smile:

----------


## makita

Mpj je skoro isključivo plod ustajanja  3,4 ujutro. Može se svakako, samo nek je volje  :Wink:

----------


## Nikolina_S

:Very Happy:

----------


## samamama

evo da i ja dam svoj doprinos..
samohrana sam mama, radim od 8 do 4 i prosle godine sam upisala fax.
evo vec je 5.mjesec, jos koji ispit i gotova prva godina ( ekonomije btw )
samo da vam svima kazem ( posebno onima koji su u skolu isli pred dosta godina ). Ovo danasnje skolovanje je PUNO jednostavnije nego sto je prije bilo. Ja sam zavrsila fax i isla u skolu po onom starom sistemu prije bolonje i bilo je ful tesko, ispiti su bili grozni a gradiva previse. Sada je puno vise obaveza, ali su usitnjene i stvarno se sve moze stici ( uz minimalni napor ). Meni su predavanja petkom popodne i cijelu subotu, ali iskreno.. vise manje ne idem niti na jedno predavanje.. seminare pisem, kolokvije i neke vjezbe, ucim ( citam ) kad stignem i za sada imam sve 3ojke i jednu 4 :D 
Draga moje, moze se  :Smile:  evo ja sam zivi dokaz tome!
Malo je problematicno kada se hoce neke druge stvari stisnuti u to sve, i meni osobno je malo skupo jer kad me nema moram platiti tetu cuvalicu za sina.. ali eto.. tko moze i jos ima neku logisticku podrsku od muza ili doma od nekog, stvarno toplo preporucam ovaj novi sistem  :Smile:

----------


## plashljivo_pile

prošle godine završila prve tri, sad sam na druge dvije. i žao mi je svake lipe, od njih puno previše, koju sam dala za ovu vražju večernju školu, kako si od milja zovem faks. iskreno se nadam da ću barem od papira imati neke koristi jer skoro sve do sad na ove druge dvije je čista uvreda za inteligenciju. a i to je blag izraz.

a što se tiče usklađivanja majčinstva i studija -  paaaa recimo da niti jedan predmet do sad nisam pala, čak prolazila uz vrlo dobar prosjek. volim svoje starce  :Razz:

----------


## Daisy@

evo i mene nakon dugo vremena...diplomirala drugi studij u 2 mjesecu...
u obadva slučaja nekako sam zatrudnila u isto vrijeme kad i upisala faks,tako da sam 1.g šetala s trbuhom,2. rađala,a 3. drmala na sve strane...
sad zadnji put sam morala doći na predavanja 10 dana nakon poroda i bit tamo cijeli tjedan po cijeli dan od 8 ujutro do 6,ali inače nisu tako rigorozni...izdajala sam se,puštala bočice mog mlijeka,trčala doma s punim grudima,i bilo je svakako...bitno da se ima potpora kod kuće,i sve ide nekako...
cure su znale bit na predavanjima,i onda im mm ili mama dopelju pred faks dijete kad je vriejem dojenja pa bi izašle i podojile dijete ili sl...svakako se snalazile...
i eto nas, dječica već velika a mi diplomirale i čekamo ponosno promociju....

----------


## ivana zg

Apsolventica predškolskog odgoja (izvanredni student)-34,5g
10g studirama
Zašto?
-Ne puštanje šefice na ispit, nemogućnost davanja otkaza jer mi nema ko finacirat fakultet i život općenito
-Povraćanje i umor u trudnoći
-zamrzavanje godine
-zahtjevno dijete -vježbe zbog motorike 3g porodiljnog
-Zahtjev za nastavak studija
-Rok 9mj.2012
-Zapreke-prvi ispit u 9mj pad, bolesti,gripe,blagdani  i evo 4mj. i onda ohrabrenje 2 ispita odjednom 2i 4
-problemi su zbog Bologne -literatura i ispiti drugačiji, stalno sam po konzultacijama jer kod nekih prof.odgovaram po starom programu kod nekih sve po novom- a to mi je duplo teže jer BOlognci sve odgovaraju u dijelovima-a ja u komadu
-neobavljena praksa-ali trudim se
-neki prof. izlaze u susret neki ne
-za nek ispite se potrgama od učenje jer ja apsolutno uvijek se dobro spremim inače ne izlazim na ispit-šalabahter nikad ne pišem i za te ispite dobijem 2...a za ove za koje se manje trudim dobijem 4 i 5i vjerujte bude mi žao što ocjenja stvarno nije mjerilo znajnja i truda već apsolutno ovisi  o profesoru

-ostala sam nakon 10g bez posla zatvorila mi se firma- sad sam na burzi..ali eto svako zlo za neko dobro sad učim za ispite bar dok mala nije bolesna i ide u vrtić

-želim to završiti mada nikad to ne radila, da dokažem sebi da mogu

-strah me samo nedostatka vremena jer ulažem toliko truda i snage samo na pronalaženje informacija, literature oko pojedinih ispita- svi znaju kako je to na Učiteljskom teško-pogotovo ako više nemaš ekipu s kojom si studirao i ako nisi Bolognac

-nadam se diplomi i da mi mtivacije i volje više neće nedostajati
-nema mi tko čuvati dijete pa se nadam i tome da će bi zdrav i sretna u vrtiću

Sretno svima

----------


## tina55

u posljedne vrijeme razmišljam o poslijediplomskom specijalističkom studiju na ekonomiji, pa me zanima ima li ovdje ekonomistica koje bi mi mogle preporučiti literaturu koju bih mogla proučiti prije (moja struka nije ekonomija), naime morale bih položiti nekoliko ispita razlike jer nisam s ekonomskog faksa, između ostalog uvod u mikro i makro ekonomiju, pa da počnem malo čitati kad uhvatim malo slobodnog vremena?

----------


## call me mommy

blago svima vama koje ste diplomirale,,mene jos dijeli 8 ispita do kraja,,nadam se da bum ove rokove iskoristila bolje neg prosle  :Evil or Very Mad:  i sretno svim ostalima koje griju stolicu ko i sama,u svim trenucima kada se to stigne

----------


## anatom

joj blago vama koje imate jos po 8 ispita do kraja.
Ja sam na samom pocetku ali ide polako.Ispit po ispit, bude to brzoooo.

----------


## bubimira

Da malo podignem topic i vidim ima li vas još ovdje. 
Ja sam opet u "igri". 
Evo nakon milion godina tegljenja tereta studiranja paralelno s poslom i djecom konačno sam rekla dosta i odlučila to privesti kraju. 
Prije ljeta sam uzela neplaćeno, imala sam još 5 ispita. Nije bilo lako. Imala sam pauzu od učenja preko 6 godina. Znala sam sate i sate sjediti u nsk i buljiti u prazno. Ali želja nije posustajala, nosila me i puno mi značila podrška bližnjih, i obitelji i prijatelja. Svi su bili uz mene i bodrili me. I tako sad brojim još jedan ispit do kraja, a ovih dana ću se dogovoriti i za diplomski i to je to. Ne mogu vam reći koliko sam sretna!

Sve cure koje se borite, ustrajte, jer ovaj osjećaj uspjeha na kraju je fantastičan!

Tina55... Ja sam na ekonomiji. Što se tiće literature najbolje je da vidiš koje konkretno razlike moraš položiti pa odeš na  konzultacije i vidiš koju literaturu trebaš. Ovako sama proučavajući izgubit ćeš puno vremena. 
Inače početna "biblija" je Samuelson: Ekonomija u izdanju MATE.

----------


## tina55

bubimira, bravo za upornost i da brzo rješiš još i taj jedan ispit i diplomski  :Smile: 

evo ovo bi mi bili razlikovni ispiti
Marketing                                                                              
Osobna prodaja i pregovaranje
Makroekonomija	 
Mikroekonomija
ako znaš neku literaturu za bilo koji predmet bila bi ti zahvalna, ovo pregovaranje sam i ja imala na Filozofskom, ne znam bi li mi priznali

----------


## lastavica1979

Haj ja sam upisala studij više medicinske prije 3 godine,na 2 godini sam ostala trudna s tim da sam putovala u Rijeku na studij i evo me sve u roku završila za koji dan ću diplomirat. Nemam u blizini bake ,dede,ako sam željela pomoć baka bi morala bit kod nas tjedan dana,a to bi mi bila još veća nočna mora tako da sam sve sama od kučanskih poslova do kuhanja ručka i bebe sama uz učenje naravno. Hvala mom najboljem mužu koji mi je jako puno pomogo i bio podrška u mom školovanju. Još planiram ić na 2 godine kao nekog magisterija vidjet ćemo kako ću se snaći

----------


## Rivendell

Evo da se pohvalim da sam s bebicom od 3 mjeseca uspješno privela magisterij kraju. Istina imala sam samo jedan ispit i rad. Na mojoj godini je 5-6 cura ostalo trudno, jedna već na prvoj godini i sve je u roku završila. Može se, ali je jako jako teško. Meni je zbilja pomoglo što sam cijelo vrijeme mantrala kako to radim i za moje dijete jer ću sigurno naći bolji posao...

----------


## tina55

> Evo da se pohvalim da sam s bebicom od 3 mjeseca uspješno privela magisterij kraju. Istina imala sam samo jedan ispit i rad. Na mojoj godini je 5-6 cura ostalo trudno, jedna već na prvoj godini i sve je u roku završila. Može se, ali je jako jako teško. Meni je zbilja pomoglo što sam cijelo vrijeme mantrala kako to radim i za moje dijete jer ću sigurno naći bolji posao...


slažem se, ja moram priznati da je meni uz to pomoglo i što je moja tada bebica po cijele dane sisala i spavala na rukama, tako da sam ju jednom rukom držala, a drugom radila  :Smile:

----------


## pinocchio

sigurna sam da bi se ovdje našla barem jedna majka studentica ili ona koja je odabrala put cijeloživotonog učenja, a uz to hendla djecu, kuću, obitelj i koja bi svoje iskustvo i svoj primjer htjela glasno izreći. jedna producentska kuća za potrebe velike tv kuće radi prilog. pretpostavljam da bi ekipa došla kada i gdje to majka zatraži. ako je koja zainteresirana može mi se javiti ovdje, na pp ili na 091/2277232.
hvala!

----------


## bubimira

O cure super da vas ima!
I svaka čast vama koje ste uspjele s bebicama na rukama učiti, meni to nikako nije išlo  :Undecided: 

Tina55...poslat ću ti pp

----------


## tina55

> O cure super da vas ima!
> I svaka čast vama koje ste uspjele s bebicama na rukama učiti, meni to nikako nije išlo 
> 
> Tina55...poslat ću ti pp


može, puno hvala  :Smile:

----------


## kokolet

evo da se i ja pridružim ovoj grupi, rodila sam prije tri miseca drugo i osta mi je još jedan ispit. počinjem večeras :Smile:  kada sam pokušala učiti ovaj zadnji u 9. misecu, satima bi čitala 3 stranice i ništa mi nije ulazilo u glavu. onda sam odustala, i odlučila posli poroda. negdi sam čitala da se koncetracija trudnicama poremeti. ja sam očito primjer.drago mi je da ima još sličnih meni, jer mi je odma lakše i nekako mi daje snage da sredim još ovo i napokon uživam sa djecom.

----------


## lisica

Curke moje ja ću vas samo ohrabriti, sve se može, 78. sam godište, 3 djece, 9 godina nakon diplome sam upisala postdiplomski. Od potpore i pomoći samo MM, najmanje dijete ima 14 mjeseci, ide to, ispite spremam usput, dok se svi bave svojim poslovima ja podvlačim, čitam, radove pišem po noći ja diktiram a MM tipka. Nije mi svaka stvar na svom mjestu ali djeca su jedno drugom do uha i čista, sita i zadovoljna, samo to je bitno. :Smile:

----------


## makita

> Curke moje ja ću vas samo ohrabriti, sve se može, 78. sam godište, 3 djece, 9 godina nakon diplome sam upisala postdiplomski. Od potpore i pomoći samo MM, najmanje dijete ima 14 mjeseci, ide to, ispite spremam usput, dok se svi bave svojim poslovima ja podvlačim, čitam, radove pišem po noći ja diktiram a MM tipka. Nije mi svaka stvar na svom mjestu ali djeca su jedno drugom do uha i čista, sita i zadovoljna, samo to je bitno.


Ovako i ja kad me krene. Osim što mi MM ne tipka  :Wink:   A imam i faza kad me ne ide, nisam onda neka sva vesela, al znam da je s dobrim ciljem pa se pokrenem

----------


## cikla

I ja se prijavljujem na temu. Ostala su mi još dva prilično obimna i teška ispita i diplomski koji se radi bar 6 meseci, a trebala bih i praksu odraditi. Počela sam pre praznika učiti i fino mi ide. MM odvede malu u šetnju na dva sata u toku popodneva ili malo radim zadatke uveče kada je uspavam. Mislim da bih početkom marta mogla izaći na ispit. Najgore mi je to što trebam putovati do Beograda 200 km, znači moram dan ranije otići ili putovati noću. Pismeni deo ispita traje 4 sata, pa bi trebalo pripremiti mleko ako L. ogladni. Naravno, vučem sa sobom i nju i MM-a. Verujem da ćemo uz dobru organizaciju sve uspeti.

----------


## mar.issa

pozdrav svima!
nekada davno studirala sam u Beču...vratila se u Zg, fax nikad završila jer sam se u međuvremenu udala i sa skoro 28god. rodila.
Sada imam 31, curka skoro 3 i na jesen upisujem ponovo fax...iskreno, jaaako me frka.Imam jaku volju
jer vjerujem da iako će nam bit teško (privatni fax) ulažem u našu bolju budućnost.
Tako sad nakon godina ne učenja krećem ponovo i pomalo strahujem dali ću moć uskladit svoje vrijeme a da svi budu zadovoljni  :Smile:

----------


## arilu

I ja sam se ponovno prihvatila učenja. S 31 godinu 2 djece i ukiseljenim mozgom od mame kukunke i tate tarante teško mi je pročitat dve stranice u komadu. Ali kako me godina dana dijeli od diplome, muka mi je od same pomisli da bi odustala od diplome. Ali da je teško nakon svih tih godina gu gu ga ga, je, meni strašno teško.

----------


## keyt

pozdrav curke/mame =),evo i mene,nedavno napunila 23god,rodila sam na trećoj godini faxa,zamrznula godinu  i opet nastavila.hvala bogu da sam prakticki do porodala redovito isla na fax i davala ispite,tako da i dalje uspijevam sve davat u roku.sada mi malac ima 2godine,nazalost nije upao u vrtic a nitko od blize rodbine ne zivi u blizini da bi uskocio sto zna bit veliki problem buduci da su mi predavanja obvezna.muz radi,postanari smo tako da nije bas lako s jednom placom,ali to mi je jos veci poticaj da ne odustajem..sad sam na 4.god i nekako guram dalje,ucim ugl nocu,nekad i do 4,5,a bebac je vec oko 7 budan..mogu samo reci da tek sada vidim koliko sam sposobna,kad si nesto zacrtam,zapravo nismo ni svjesni svojih sposobnosti dok nas obaveze i zivot ne pritisne da dajemo 200% od sebe..imam veci prosjek od vecine kolegica kojima je fax jedina obaveza u zivotu,a koje opet redovito padaju,sve im je tesko i naporno,sad mi stvarno smijesno zvuce,na mene gledaju kao na neko pametno cudo,al nisam nista pametnija od njih,samo puno puno upornija..sretno svima i drzite se,sve ce ovo jednog dana proci,pa cemo i mi moci punim plucima uzivati u majcinstvu=)

----------


## SaraRi

keyt, podrska od mene, posto smo generacija hihi, i ja imam 23godine, i dijete od 2g, ostala sam trudna na 2g (drugi semestar), zamrznula fax i nakon 1g odustala jer ga nije imao tko cuvati..., sretno :D

----------


## keyt

tenx=),ma daaaj,bash mi je zao,da smo znale mogle smo si medusobno uskocit sa cuvanjem=)=)
ma ozbiljno,i meni ti je to najveci problem. Nekad uspijem dovuc rodicu, pa i rodaka u goste (citaj: da mi pricuvaju malog) na par tjedana, muz je znao ostajat s posla kad bi imala neki vazan ispit ili bi se neka frendica igrala s malim u parku kraj faxa dok bi ja skoknula na ispit,prosla sam sve i svasta samo da skupim dolaske na pred/sem i uspijem izac na kolokvij/ispit..evo mi je ostao jos jedan sem trcanja za potpise, pa se nadam da cu ga bar na 5.godini uspjet upisat u vrtic,jer mi vec ponestaje ideja=)
ako nebude nista od toga, vodim ga sa sobom,neka se malo obrazuje,vrijeme mu je=)

----------


## bubimira

keyt super. svaka čast na upornosti i želim ti sreću.
kada jednog dana dođeš do kraja vidjet ćeš kako ćeš biti ponosna i sretna što si uspjela. ja sam isto na kraju sad uspjela kad su mi klinci veći.  oni ujutro u vrtić a ja u knjižnicu na štrebanje.


cure, evo da se i pohvalim. dala sam zadnji ispit. koje olakšanje!!!! iako mi se na momente čini da nisam ni svjesna da je gotovo. sada još diplomski, a nadam se da ću ga riješiti do bebice.
svima koji još štrebate šaljem veliku podršku. nikad ne odustajte! trud će se isplatiti!

----------


## kinder

Ja sam završila fakultet prije udaje i poroda, ali sam nakon toga odradila još puno uz obitelj i dvoje djece. 
Predamnom je bila 1 godina života u Zg, odvojena od svojih , specijalistički ispit , stručni poslijediplomski ,
sve sam to odradila, rodila drugo dijete , ponovno putovanja , Zagreb, subspecijalizacija i opet ispit,
poslijediplomski znanstveni studij i doktorat . Cijelo sam vrijeme radila , obavljala kućanske poslove ,
žrtva je velika ali kad odlučiš onda nema nazad.
što se tiče pomoći obitelji, najveća mi je podrška bio suprug, roditelji su uskakali kada su mogli
 ( moji roditelji još uvijek rade, suprugovi imaju poprilično godina).
Nisam imala pomoć u kući, kuhala sam i spremala sama, 
Suprug je uskakao onih nekoliko dana pred ispit , inače sam većinu stvari obavljala sama.
Može se ali to moraš odlučiti, stvar je u glavi , ideš u sve to ili ne ideš.

Cure samo naprijed, nikada ne znate šta nosi život

----------


## SaraRi

Keyt  :Love: 

Da, jako mi je zao sto sam odustala, i nisam to htjela ali...bez obzira na veliku zelju nisu svima iste situacije doma i nazalost ne mogu svi ostvariti svoje zelje, koliko god bilo ono sve se moze...nije tako.
U mojem gradu nema faxa, fax sam upisala 100km dalje, tamo sam i upoznala supruga, ali on plovi i njega nema po sada 3mj a onda je bilo 5mj u komadu. Tako da sam pola godine godisnje sama, i kako da to izvedem, nema sanse jer nemam pomoci niti sada kad ne studiram, sama sam s malim.

Da ne ispadne da se zalim, lijepo je meni sa sinom doma, i vec me i strah kako bi se opet natjerala da ucim, cini mi se da mi mozak otupljuje od neprestanog razgovora samo sa bebom i tepanja i crtica i bla bla... jel i vama koje ste pauzirale isto tako?  :Shock: 

Ali ipak, fali mi to ''priznanje'' i zelim upisati fax opet jednom, da dokazem prvo sebi a onda i drugima.....i nadam se da cu uspjeti u tome.  :Grin: 

Usput da vas pitam, planiramo se za koju godinu preselit u Rijeku, mali bi tamo krenuo u skolu a ja nastavila fax, pa jel ok da upisem fax kad mali krene u prvi razred? Mislim si onda ce bit dosta velik i bit ce i u skoli neko vrijeme, onda vec mogu pitat i neku susjedu da ga dodje ''pogledat'' malo i tako to? Kao sto sam vec rekla ja ne mogu racunati na pomoc muza, kad je doma pomoci ce ali kad radi onda ga nema mjesecima.
Jel lakse kad su veci?
Osim ako do tada ne dobijemo drugu bebu, onda moja ideja pada u vodu  :Laughing:

----------


## keyt

upiši čim se preseliš, naravno ako uspiješ upisat maloga u vrtić..moj ti je savjet da ne gledaš dugoročno šta te čeka,samo ćeš se bedirat..guraj tjedan po tjedan,mjesec po mjesec,semestar po semestar..i godine će proletit=)
ja sam ti zatrudnila na početku treće godine i vjerujem da bi većina odustala (budući da nisam imala nikakve uvjete,a još manje plan šta i kako kad beba dođe),jednostavno sam gurala naprijed pa šta bude,dokle doguram..a budući da sam užasno uporna,još uvjek guram=) i sad si pogotovo nedam odustat kad mi još tako malo fali,kad se sjetim šta sam sve prošla i uložila (ne mislim samo na novce)..misli na to da ti je ovo jedina prilika u životu (najvjerojatnije,ne i nužno) i da ćeš poslije požalit što barem nisi probala..sretno i javi se tu i tamo kak ti ide,pratimo te =) pusa

----------


## SaraRi

Hvala Keyt  :Smile: 

Stvarno se nadam da cu upisati fax, ako ga upisem vjerujem da cu i zavrsiti he he.
Naravno da cu se ovdje javiti, puno znaci podrska, pa makar to bili virtualni ljudi, i samo to sto vidim koliko vas je uspjelo i gura i dalje, daje mi snagu da jednom upisem  :Smile: 

Jel ima negdje ovdje tema po fakultetima, da mogu pitati kakvo je stanje redovno/izvanredno. Ja sam studirala redovno, a za par godina kad upisem morat cu upisati izvanredno...i jel mi priznaju ispite, i nemam pojma kako to ide kad su predavanja koliko se mora bit i kako to uopce ide kad ne slusam sve nastavu....vjerujem da je teze, jer meni je redovno bilo zakon i ti kolokviji puno olaksaju, toga nema na izvanrednom? Ekonomija-Rijeka.

Hvala i sretno svim mamama studenticama  :Smile:

----------


## keyt

SaraRi,, ja sam isto na ekon, al u zg.što se tiče tvoga pitanja za izvanredne (iako se ovdje više nemože upisat izvanredno),koliko ja znam,ovi koji su se uspjeli upisat/prebacit prije odluke o ukidanju izvan.,mogu izlazit na kolokvije,samo je štos šta su im i neka pred obvezna (ovisno o prof);praktički se izgubila razlika između redovnih i izvanrednih.samo što izvanredni nemaju studentska prava i predavanja su im ugl u kasno poslijepodne/večer i subotom..
najbolje da se raspitaš se na forumu ekon.fak.rijeke

----------


## keyt

curke,imam pitanje,odn. tražim savjet=)
da li ja kao mama redovna studentica imam neke "privilegije" pri upisu djeteta u vrtić?
mislim da nije okej da se na mene/nas izjednačava s mamama koje ne rade,jer ja ipak MORAM biti na pred/seminarima (nema bake/djeda,uže ni šire rodbine,ni frendica koje ne rade/studiraju da bi mogle pričuvat dijete)..
imate kakav prijedlog/savjet kako i šta napravit?kome se obratiti?tnx

----------


## tua

pogledaj tamo gdje pise o upisu, sto je sve potrebno. kod nas ima posebno tablica, boduje se jesu li oba roditelja zaposlena, ili jedan zaposleni-jedan student itd. samo ja nisam iz zg, tako da ne znam kakve su procedure kod vas.

----------


## keyt

samo se u obrazac upisuje status roditelja, znači zaposlen/nezaposlen (ja upisem student=),al nemam prednost pri upisu (koju imaju oba zaposlena roditelja)..
a ništa, držim fige, pa ak ne upadne,šaljem žalbe svima po redu=)

----------


## keyt

imam potrebu da vas obavjestim (budući da institucije neće ili daju krive informacije), u vezi upisa u vrtić i upita za prednost mama-studentica. ugl, predala sam papire i ove godine bez previše nade budući da se gledam kao nezaposlena i u zagrebu praktički nema šanse da dobijemo mjesto u vrtiću (što su mi i otvoreno rekli u tajništvu). no, ove god se uz predaju dokumentacije provodi i intervju s roditeljima u prisustvu djeteta, kad tamo saznajem (sasvim slučajno, budući da mi je dopiz.... trubit da sam redovan student i da MORAM bit na predavanjima), da će se na nas gledat kao na zaposlene roditelje samo je potrebno donijet potvrdu od faxa da ste upisani kao redovan student (koja naravno nije nigdje navedena u upisnom materijalu)..znam da je malo kasno za ovu god, al eto nek se zna za iduću..nedajte se zajeb..donesite potvrdu iako će vam vjerojatno pojednici reći da vam ona ništa neznači..
u tajništvu jedna priča, a u uredu do, istoga vrtića druga,to uopće neću komentirat. samo mi je žao šta su neke mame odustale od upisa radi krivih inf i zaposlenika vrtića koji ih šire (vjerojatno se žele riješit konkurencije=)
pozz i sretno=)

----------


## naniluc

Evo da se i ja pridružim ovoj temi  :Grin:  . 30 mi je godina , imam troje djece i prije dva dana sam imala promociju- diplomirala sam u rujnu. Kad sam se udala , zapustila sam studij (2004.) da bih opet počela polagati ispite 2009.- htjela sam završiti što sam započela. Evo, može se- uz pomoć i potporu supruga  :Love:  .

----------


## lore

javljam se samo da vam dam potporu..ostala sam trudna sa skoro 20 ispita na apsolventuri i to na ne bas najlaksem faksu..sve se moze kad se hoce s tim da sam hendlala studij, dijete, 2-3 posla paralelno i diplomirala..sad razmisljam i o doktorskom koji sam planirala prije..
naravno, ne mogu reci da mi nisu pomogli muz, moji, svekiji, ali vecina je na snagi volje, nekad kad nitko nije mogao cuvati sam ucila dok se dijete igralo pored, kad je zaspala navecer..bilo je dosta naporno, ali evo..rezultati su tu..dakle navalite, nemojte se obeshrabriti i sve mozete!  :Love:

----------


## Gabrielle

Evo pridružujem se mamama studenticama  :Smile:  malac ima 6 mjeseci, ja sam prva godina diplomskog studija, tj. trudna sam ju odslušala i položila hrpetinu ispita, ostala su mi dva da očistim godinu, sad idem to riješiti... 30.5. prvi ispit, drugi sredinom lipnja valjda... Teško mi je jer sam ja nekakva nikakva, bezvoljna, nekad imam osjećaj da imam zakašnjeli baby blues  :facepalm:  blejim u tv, laptop, nemam volje nizašto, depra me neka drži... bezveze. sami smo nas troje u drugom gradu, odovojeni od svih naših dragih, i obitelji i prijatelja, tako da mi malog nema tko ni pričuvati, a da ne napominjem da je čovjek sada odlučio loše spavati po noći i da zubići baš sad izbijaju  :Laughing:  ne znam, vjerujem da ću položiti, moram položiti, zbog sebe najviše, premda je majčinstvo najvažniji zadatak na svijetu ja se osjećam beskorisno. imala sam luđački tempo na faksu, stalno predavanja, seminari, kolokviji, prezentacije, ispiti (tu zadnju ak. godinu sam imala točno 27 ispita) i onda smo preselili u drugi grad i rodila sam i sad je to malo dijete sav moj svijet. fali mi strka, zbrka, dragi ljudi, zagreb... uf... samo kukam, a od kukanja ništa... ali eto, tu ste, pa da se izjadam  :Wink:

----------


## cikla

Ljudi, ja sam napokon diplomirala! Nadala sam se da ću to brže završiti, ali išlo je valjda kako je moralo. Skoro tri godine sam dva ispita vukla, prekidala učenje i ponovo sedala za knjigu bezbroj puta. Položila sam ih, odbranila diplomski i sad sam nezaposleni diplomirani inženjer. :pivo:

----------


## palčica

Čestitam cikla, bravo!  :Smile:

----------


## cikla

Hvala!  :Kiss:

----------


## Uh-puh

Da se i ja pridruzim....od 2008 guram polako moj bachelor, prvo uz puno radno vrijeme, pa baby-pauza, sada dijete i posao na pola radnog vremena. I kad citam vase price, bude me sram moje lezernosti :Smile: . Razlog zbog kojeg sam toliko lezerna je taj sto studiram sociologiju, pa cak i ako uspijem dobiti posao negdje, on ne bi bio dobro placen, tako da i sada, kao i na pocetku studija, studiram iz gusta. Al da mi je krivo zbog love, to je. Glavni zaj....kod mene je sto nesmijem traziti posao koji ima veze sa djecom, gdje su djeca npr. zanemarena i ostale puno gore verzije, jer bi u roku od tjedan dana zavrsila u ludari :Smile: . I bas mi je krivo sto nemam interesa za neke korisne smjerove poput informatike ili ekonomije... To bi bilo puno korisnije utroseno vrijeme, a poslje bi se gustala s dobrom placom :Smile: ). Razmisljam da nakon bachelora idem na mag. i da se i dalje gustam, al tu jos jako vazem....Ima li jos netko tko studira nesto sto se poput sociologije da tesko unovciti? :Smile:

----------


## Trina

Predala sam zahtjev za nastavak studiranja, nek mi dragi Bog pomogne. Da me dodatno ubiju u pojam, rekoše mi na faksu da sam jedina, znači JEDINA koja je sve ispolagala, upisala apsolventskki i stala. Sve moguće rokove sam prošla, po starom sistemu ne mogu i mogu me vratiti na eventualno drugu godinu (sve skupa traje sad tri), išla bi vanredno. Ne znam da li da se upustim u sve to, dvije godine nisu previše ali mozak mi je istrunuo, na razini sam one dobi kojoj bi trebala biti odgajatelj. Čekam rješenje, da me nazovu pa da vidim u kojoj sam fazi, od kud bi startala ako se odlučim na to. I moram još nešto reći. Preporučili su mi da tražim glavnu facu svog odsjeka. nakon što sam ga pronašla (hebate ja mislim da bi lakše do Josipovića došla), nakon što je čovjek sve napravio da mi da najbolji i najlegalniji savjet, zvao neku žensku facu da kaže svoje mišljenje, zaključila sam da su muškarci puno senzibilniji od žena. Ova sigurno nema djecu, hebem je visoku. Tip bi me kući odnio od dragosti.

----------


## cvijeta73

go trina, go  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

i otvori topik odmah, kao one vježbačice, polaganje ispita  bez zabušavanja i izgovora  :Grin: 

evo, imam ti primjer kolegice moje mame, da ti dam malo kuraja.
četvero djece, kemijski tehničar, posao ok.
u roku završila pravni faks, položila čak i pravosudni ispit  :Shock:  i u istoj firmi prešla na puno puno bolje radno mjesto. djeca super. i u školi i u sportu. u principu, ne super, nego nadprosječno super. jes da su malo sama sebe odgajala u određenim periodima  :Grin: , ali to  i nije negativna stvar.

----------


## rossa

> Predala sam zahtjev za nastavak studiranja, nek mi dragi Bog pomogne. Da me dodatno ubiju u pojam, rekoše mi na faksu da sam jedina, znači JEDINA koja je sve ispolagala, upisala apsolventskki i stala. Sve moguće rokove sam prošla, po starom sistemu ne mogu i mogu me vratiti na eventualno drugu godinu (sve skupa traje sad tri), išla bi vanredno. Ne znam da li da se upustim u sve to, dvije godine nisu previše ali mozak mi je istrunuo, na razini sam one dobi kojoj bi trebala biti odgajatelj. Čekam rješenje, da me nazovu pa da vidim u kojoj sam fazi, od kud bi startala ako se odlučim na to. I moram još nešto reći. Preporučili su mi da tražim glavnu facu svog odsjeka. nakon što sam ga pronašla (hebate ja mislim da bi lakše do Josipovića došla), nakon što je čovjek sve napravio da mi da najbolji i najlegalniji savjet, zvao neku žensku facu da kaže svoje mišljenje, zaključila sam da su muškarci puno senzibilniji od žena. Ova sigurno nema djecu, hebem je visoku. Tip bi me kući odnio od dragosti.


samo hrabro. najteže je početi

----------


## frka

ja imam samo jedno, 5. sam godina (napokon!!!!!!) i nikako nije lako. ali kod mene nema vanrednog studiranja tako da sam na faksu od jutra do sutra + zadaće + seminari + praksa i, naravno, ispiti. pripremi živce. na nespavanje si već navikla  :Smile:  

i itekako se da! go, Trina!

----------


## flopica

> go trina, go   
> 
> i otvori topik odmah, kao one vježbačice, polaganje ispita  bez zabušavanja i izgovora 
> 
> evo, imam ti primjer kolegice moje mame, da ti dam malo kuraja.
> četvero djece, kemijski tehničar, posao ok.
> u roku završila pravni faks, položila čak i pravosudni ispit  i u istoj firmi prešla na puno puno bolje radno mjesto. djeca super. i u školi i u sportu. u principu, ne super, nego nadprosječno super. jes da su malo sama sebe odgajala u određenim periodima , ali to  i nije negativna stvar.


da nije ova sa mnom studirala?
H?
ako je, baš mi je ona bila inspiracija, nisam joj se mogla dovoljno nadiviti
ni onda ni sada, nakon toliko godina...
Trina samo naprijed!

----------


## Zuska

Trina, bravo za odluku i volju! Ne brini, mozak će proraditi  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

go, Trina, i od mene  :Very Happy:

----------


## vikki

Super, Trina! Vjeruj mi, mozak će ti se preporoditi! Ja sam ratnih devedesetih prekinula faks jer me moji nisu mogli dalje financirati. Onda se nekoliko godina nisam usudila vratiti jer me bilo sram, kao stara sam. Kad sam se kasnije ipak vratila, ne samo da sam imala bolje ocjene nego prije, odličan prijem od profesora nego sam se bolje skompala i s generacijom koja je bila nekoliko godina mlađa od ene. Uz osmosatno radno vrijeme i predavanja bilo je naporno, ali ne žalim ni jedne neprospavane noći. Toliko mi se svidjelo da sam, nakon diplome, upisala još jedan trogodišnji faks (s tim da nisam imala djece, jedino puno radno vrijeme i obavezna predavanja).

----------


## Trina

Nisam jos donijela odluku,cekam da me nazovu sa faksa i cujem konacnu odluku. Mene je ustvari strah da necu moci,velika je to stvar. To bi znacilo da dvije godine necu raditi,a faks i kosta. Puno manje nego sto sam ocekivala,doduse,ali financijski je to veliki rizik,ako,jeli,ispadne da nisam dorasla tome. Sto se studenata tice,to su djeca 5,6 godina starija od mog sina  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trina

U glavi mi je scenarij da placam faks,dvije godine nemam prihode i onda svi lijepo zakljucimo da sam ja preglupa za to

----------


## klaudija

Trina, možeš ti to..

znam jako puno žena koje su uz posao i djecu diplomirale i prije mladih studenata koji su poslije srednje upisali..

ja se već mjesecima pripremam na nastavak, ali mi ne ide..nisam još psihički spremna..

----------


## Dilek

Podrzavam sve mame studentice, jer iz mog iskustva moze se uskladiti ucenje i beba, pogotovo dok je dijete jako malo. Ja sam bila na magisteriju dok sam bila trudna s prvim klincem, a sad sam na doktoratu u drugoj trudnoci. 
Zatrudnjela sam na prvoj godini magisterija, ali pomoglo mi je to da sam si rekla - ok, bit cu doma dvije godine, taman da zavrsim tezu, necu raditi i bit cu s bebom, pa malo pomalo kad zavrsim. Magistrirala sam sa svojom generacijom, bilo je cak dosta trudnica, medjunarodna ekipa, bilo je sasvim normalno cekati bebu i studirati, ni priblizno kao kod nas kad se sjetim. I kad je mali napunio godinu dana ja se vratila na posao, i prije nego sto sam htjela jer mi se otvorilo idealno radno mjesto. Nije mi bio problem uciti, faks mi je bio kontakt sa svijetom van majcinstva, sto mi je bilo kljucno za psihu u to doba. Imala sam par momenata kad sam se osjecala kao da sam osudjena na babarine, izdajalice i pelene dovijeka. Poremetio mi se osjecaj identiteta. Ucenje mi je pomoglo da se sjetim gdje sam u cijeloj prici ja, i sve je sjelo na svoje mjesto. 

Sad sam odlucila biti doma 3 godine, jer se zelim posvetiti novoj bebi, i mozda krenuti jos i na 3. uskoro, ali mi nije dosta ucenja, pa sam upisala doktorat i sad cu polako, kako bude islo.

----------


## cikla

Samo napred, Trina! Proradiće vijuge.

----------


## Deaedi

Ma mozes ti to Trina, efikasnije ces se organizirati od kolega klinaca i bolje ces selektirati vazno od nevaznog. Samo naprijed!

----------


## Deaedi

I ja planiram na jesen polagati neke specijalisticke, uz struku vezane ispite, i to jos na engleskom, u inozemstvu, nadam se da cemo se uspjeti organizirati, a firma platiti  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Moj  :Naklon:  svim mamama studenticama
Ja sam nakon drugog porodiljnog isla polagati jedan ispit vezano za posao i ukakila sam se od straha
Nije mi bilo bas lako uciti, a i bilo me strah da cu pasti i zbrukati se - mislim, ipak je bilo usko vezano za posao, a imam ponesto staza, jel...
Na kraju sam prosla bez problema

E sad, posto mi se moj posao i struka vise bas ne dopada u ovom obliku, razmisljala sam o drasticnoj promjeni...al ne usudim se  :Rolling Eyes: 
Vama svima svaka cast!

----------


## bodo

Ma bravo Trina, samo naprijed.
I moram reći da mi je drago da nisam jedina ovdje  :Grin: 

Ako mogu ja sa 2 klinaca i posao u turnusima možeš i ti.

Jedino sam od danas malo u depri.Starija u ponedjeljak ide u Grad mladih,prvi puta ide negdje bez mene na 5 dana a ja baš od ponedjeljka moram na praksu u bolnicu na drugom kraju grada i nema šanse da je ispratim :Sad: 

Pokušala sam zamoliti da odradim taj dan drugi ponedjeljak ali rekoše da ne mogu.

I istina je-žene su katastrofa što se tiče izlaženja u susret.Imam osjećaj da nemaju pojma što znači hendlati obitelj-posao-faks situaciju

----------


## Trina

Skroz sam razočarana, obeshrabrena i ljuta. Nakon što sam dva mjeseca čekala njihov odgovor (u međuvremenu, nakon mjesec dana zvala, ženska mi rekla da je prošlo na vijeću, da je glavna prof.uzela moj index i da čekamo nju), jučer sam otišla tamo. Kad ono-govno u karti. Kaže ženska da su u fazi prelaska sa veleučilišta na sveučilište, faks, jeli mijenja status i da sad ne znaju kako bi ikako bilo moguće prebaciti nekoga s veleučilišta na sveučilište?!? Nakon svih onih optimističnih njenih odgovora, sad ovo! Zadnji put njen stav je bio da je najgora varijanta ta da će me staviti na drugu, od tri. A baš sam se nabrijala na čitavu tu priču, isplanirala život sljedećih dvi godine..i baš sam tužna i jadna. Kaže ona, možemo vas eventualno poslati na prijemni?!?! Kao, još će kopati po zakonu ali misli da od toga ništa.

----------


## palčica

Nemoj odustati, držim ti fige!  :Smile: 
Možda te ovo ohrabri, ista je struka - prijateljica je nikad diplomirana u međuvremenu postala mama njegovateljica pa su je da završi faks prebacili na sveučilište u drugom gradu, vanredno, pa joj dali razlikovne ispite (hm, nekih 15-ak a ostala su joj možda tri, četiri, pa ih je dala i tik pred diplomu zakon se opet raštimao i naštimao i prišili joj još 10-ak ispita, no ona se ne da uz dvoje dječice.)  :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

Ma Trina nemoj se dati zezati. Budi uporna, ako nema izričite zabrane da se nešto ne smije ili ne može, nego je samo neka rupa, tj. praznina u propisima, onda ih moraju tumačiti na tebi povoljniji način. Najbolje da odmah odeš kod glavnog (jel to onaj ok tip iz gornjeg posta), i plači, moli, kumi, malo prijeti, pa opet moli....

----------


## Trina

Ma naljutilo me to što se u mjesec dana sve promijenilo. Tad mi nije ni spomenula da bi moglo biti tako velikih promjena, nego je razgovor tekao u tonu "naravno da možeš, samo je pitanje di ćemo te smjestiti". A sad bi me na prijemni slali, eventualno bi mi priznali što sam položila. Ma kakav crni prijemni, ko bi to prošao i da se odlučim za takvo nešto, skoro 20 godina od mature. Uostalom, čitava ta priča mi pada u vodu, to bi značilo da sljedećih 3,4 godine nebi mogla raditi..ma nema šanse. Skroz me ubila u pojam, baš zato što se prvi put kad sam se tamo pojavila, postavila na način na koji je,..pa onda još telefonski..samo je bilo stvar vremena a ne hoću li ili neću moći. Baš sam jadna. Onaj glavni kojeg sam spominjala..mislim da je on zadužen za fakultet u Zd, znači ne ovaj odsjek (iako ne znam koju točno on ulogu igra, kad me je poslala k njemu), nego je šefica odsjeka ova profesorica koja ima moj indeks kod sebe. Inače rospija uštogljena koja se sigurno neće zauzimati za ikoga, kamoli za jednu propalu studenticu.

----------


## zhabica

Najprije si me razveselila prekrasnom odlukom da ides dalje a sad ovo, bas mi je zao sto te obeshrabruje ali nemoj se predat. Jel to voditeljica studija ili sto? 
Ja bi na tvom mjestu pisala zalbe, molila, trazila nacin kako da te prime. Znam za svakakve kombinacije di se pronasao nacin ako je bilo volje. 

I nisi ti propala studentica nego su te zivotne okolnosti nagnale da stavis faks sa strane. Pa misa mu imas 4 djece, to je VELIKA  stvar! Ja bi takvim ljudima ka ti podastrla sve pod noge i maksimalno olaksala da idu dalje. 

Puno toga ovisi o osobi i nemoj se predat, ako ta nece nadji nekog tko ti hoce i moze pomoc. Nema veze sto je index kod nje, to te ne sprjecava da se boris i trazis nacin kako da nastavis faks. Ako mislis da je jedini nacin da ides preko te gdje ja bi ju gnjavila (na pristojan nacin  :Grin:  ) do besvijesti dok ne dobijem sto hocu. 

Nemoj se obeshrabrit pliz, ti to mozes i pripada ti. Bas sam se od srca razveselila kad sam vidila da si krenula dalje s faksom,

----------


## zhabica

Imala sam studenticu koja se nije pojavila na vježbama, niti mi se javila, prisutnost na vjezbama je 100%, samo uz ljecnicku ispričnicu se može prisustvovat nadoknadi vježbi, što znači ne dodjes na jednu vježbu gubiš pravo na potpis iz tog kolegija i tek dogodine ga možeš ponovno slušati i polagati. 
Kad je dosla na iduće vjezbe i objasnila da nije imala kome ostaviti dijete i doći na vježbe, a nije znala kako da mi to kaže, već se bila pomirila s tim da je zeznila kolegij. Osijećala bi se ko najgore biće na svijetu da joj nisam uvažila ispriku, odradila je nadoknadu i sve pet. 

Nitko me ne bi prozvao da sam se strogo držala pravila, a niti ce me itko prozvat jer sam joj uvažila ispriku. 

Što hoću reći, Trina, da kad postoji volja nadje se i način, primjer je banalan ali ja na tvom mjestu ne bi odustala i tražila bi način da me prime ma i na prvu godinu ako triba samo da ne moram polagat državnu maturu, jer sad više nema prijemnih, nego moraš na državnu maturu, a to bi ti čini mi se bitno iskompliciralo život, a bespotrebno. Postoje naravno i neki zakonski okviri koji se ne smiju prekršiti ali ako sam dobro shvatila to nije tvoj problem ovdje. 

Nemoj odustat, budi uporna!

----------


## Trina

Eto, stiglo je i pismeno rješenje da se moj zahtjev odbija. Daklem, ništa od mog studiranja. MOžda kad djeca narastu, onda ću imati vremena krenuti ispočetka, sad ništa.

----------


## Optimist

Trina  :Love:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

> Eto, stiglo je i pismeno rješenje da se moj zahtjev odbija. Daklem, ništa od mog studiranja. MOžda kad djeca narastu, onda ću imati vremena krenuti ispočetka, sad ništa.


a neki drugi grad - Rijeka ili Gospić?

čisto probati, možda bi bilo desetak ispita ili nešto slično

----------


## Trina

I to mi je palo napamet ali za tako nesto ipak bi morala cekati da mi djeca malo narastu

----------


## zhabica

Ne stizem pisat, samo kratko, jel u rjesenju pise koliki ti je rok zalbe? Ja bi ti preporucila da se zalis. Saljem pp kad stignem.

----------


## Trina

Ne piše. Piše samo da se odbija iz tog i tog razloga. Potpisala se pročelnica Odjela.

----------


## Trina

A onaj profesor kojeg sam spominjala (onaj simpatični, koji bi me stavio na treću godinu) je izleda prodekan :Smile:  Možda da mu mail napišem. Ili bi to bilo pretjerano?

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

> A onaj profesor kojeg sam spominjala (onaj simpatični, koji bi me stavio na treću godinu) je izleda prodekan Možda da mu mail napišem. Ili bi to bilo pretjerano?


ne bi
ja bih probala
za druge gradove kreni odmah sada pripremati teren

----------


## lulu-mama

Ja bi ga radije nazvala nego mail pisala. Lakse je ignorirati mail nego neciji poziv. A osim toga, ako ste se vidjeli u zivo i pricali, sigurno ce biti otovoreniji u razgovoru, mozda ti dati neki savjet koji mailom bas i ne bi mogao.

----------


## olja

Trina, nije mi bas najjasnije na osnovu cega su te odbili, ali mogu ti reci kako to kod nas u BiH ide. Kad stigne molba za prepis ili nastavak studiranja nakon duze pauze, aplikant treba dostaviti plan i program predmeta koje je ranije odslusao i polozio. Ukoliko se PP podudara sa vazecim u bar 70%, polozeni ispiti se priznaju a odslusani predmeti se mogu priznati ili se student uputi na ponovno slusanje istih. Student na osnovu broja priznatih ispita moze biti upisan i na npr. trecu godinu uz obavezu dodatnog slusanja predmeta sa prve i/ili druge i te predmete mora poloziti prije ispita sa trece koje redovno slusa. Moj ti je savijet da potrazis kompletan Plan i program po nastavnim jedinicama predmeta koje si polozila i odslusala na starom fakultetu i trazis da se izvrsi procjena podudarnosti sa vazecim PP. Mislim da ne bi smjeli da te odbiju ukoliko nije doslo bas do nekih drasticnih promjena. Srecno!

----------


## Riječanka

sad tek vidim temu, Trina, obavezno se žali. Oni ni sami nisu sigurni što s tobom i u takvoj je situaciji najlakše odbiti te. Budući je to rješenje upravni akt, moraš imati u njemu uputu o pravnom lijeku i rok za ulaganje istog. Ako to nisu stavili, nije to ni slučajno (a ako je slučajno onda su zaista nesposobni, što je opet dobro za tebe). Obavezno zatraži da ti dostave uputu o pravnom lijeku (kome i u kojem roku se možeš žaliti na dostavljeno rješenje), tada će vidjeti da misliš ozbiljno i već će možda naći rješenje kojeg trenutno ne vide ili ćeš se žaliti po uputi koju ti dostave i isfurati priču do kraja - upravni spor. Znam da je ovo s prelascima prilično složena stvar, ne znam točno kakvi su njihovi interni akti, ali znam da neko rješenje za tebe mora postojati. Ne odustaj. Ono što znam sigurno je to da si ti svojim bistrim i britkim umom sigurno sposobna to završiti. Ako ne odmah, čuj, možda će taj postupak i potrajati, pa sve i padne u vrijeme kad djeca već porastu, ali u svakom slučaju moraš dobiti mogućnost nastavka. sretno!

----------


## Trina

Eto, mailala sam tog profesora, čovjek odgovorio u roku od 5 minuta. Nažalost, ništa od svega toga jer se program potpuno mijenja. Jedina pogodnost koju imam je da se mijenjaju i kriteriji kod upisa za ovakve kao ja, i priznaju se ispiti koji se mogu priznati. Tako da, ko zna, za koju godinu možda se ja i moj sin budemo skupa pripremali za prijemni. A sad idem na prekvalifikaciju, upisala sam se na nešto što bi mi moglo ležati, pa bar nešto mijenjam u svom životu.

----------


## naniluc

> Eto, mailala sam tog profesora, čovjek odgovorio u roku od 5 minuta. Nažalost, ništa od svega toga jer se program potpuno mijenja. Jedina pogodnost koju imam je da se mijenjaju i kriteriji kod upisa za ovakve kao ja, i priznaju se ispiti koji se mogu priznati. Tako da, ko zna, za koju godinu možda se ja i moj sin budemo skupa pripremali za prijemni. A sad idem na prekvalifikaciju, upisala sam se na nešto što bi mi moglo ležati, pa bar nešto mijenjam u svom životu.


 :Love:  ... i  :Klap:  za prekvalifikaciju.

----------

